# Tralucent T1 appreciation thread - post your experiences and questions here



## Loquah

I recently bought the T1 and am so impressed. I've written a review in the product section, but was prompted by another Head-Fi'er (thanks saraguie) to start this thread so here goes with the review...
   
   
   
  The T1 is a new portable amp from a new audio company (Tralucent). Don't be dissuaded - it's a brilliant product!
   
  The T1 is a stocky design for a portable. Here it is with the Fiio E11.
   
   
  
   
  As you can see, the footprint is the same as the E11, but it's about twice as thick. For some that might be an issue, but the performance definitely makes up for the size.
   
*The T1 is simple (in a good way)*
   
  The only options are power on/off and volume. No gain switches or bass boost switches, just clean, transparent sound. It charges via USB and will operate while USB powered to save the battery, but battery life is great so you don't need to be precious with the power. A full charge from flat takes around 5 hours apparently, but seems to comfortably provide more than 10-12 hours of continuous playback (I left it playing all night to burn-in and it was still going strong the next morning).
   
  In terms of design, the T1 does look handmade (or at least hand assembled) due to a handwritten serial number and the fact that on mine the 3.5mm output socket is on a slight angle. It doesn't affect usability at all and in some ways endears the product to me a little more because it adds a touch of soul. Some people might find it disappointing, but plug it in and take a listen before you get turned off by minor "imperfections" like that. In the end it's pretty perfect in all the places that matter.
   
*Accessories*
   
  The T1 comes with:

 rechargable NiMH 9V battery that you have to install yourself (so it can be shipped via air I guess)
 Allen key to open the T1 (to install the battery)
 2 x rubber bands to attach to your player
 1 x high quality 3.5mm - 3.5mm interconnect
 4 x adhesive rubber feet
 USB charging cable
   
   

   
*The Sound*
   
  The sound from the T1 is clean, transparent and controlled. It seems to be very neutral without any discernible colouration to my ears. It's got plenty of power so you'll have the headroom required for good sound dynamics on most headphones.
   
  Driving my IEMs (Re272 and SE535 LE) the T1 is just magic. Soundstage is clear, open and well defined and there is absolutely no background noise so the music has real presence and texture as it comes out of the "darkness". The sound is dynamic, engaging, controlled and exciting - without any colouration.
   
  In reading over this I've noticed that I keep talking about control. The T1 does an incredible job of keeping the sounds tight and punchy, but still musical. There's no sense of artificial restriction to the sound, but it's SO TIGHT! I was listening to some Wolfmother and the individual sounds were so well defined and with such great impact that I had to go back and listen again. At the time my source was a 7th Gen iPod Classic which I find a little bit lacking in its presentation when compared to my iPod Video (5.5G) and Cowon X7 so for it to sound so good is a real credit to the T1.
   
  When driving the HD650s, the T1 does a great job for a portable amp. It doesn't have the same dynamics as my Audio-gd NFB-5.2, but the general quality of the sound (i.e. silent background, clear and transparent presentation, etc.) is equal.
   
  For me, the T1 sounds easily as good as anything I've plugged my IEMs into. Sure, it doesn't have the voltage swing to power less sensitive full-size cans, but for a portable amplifier it's going to be very hard to beat - especially for the price which is well below it's realistic competitors (2Stepdance, Voyager, RSA Hornet, etc.)
   
  I hope to complete a full comparison review on my blog in the near future, but would already highly recommend the T1 based on it's merits alone. For the price I am very confident saying that you won't find a comparable portable amplifier!
   
   
  I'm waiting on a pair of UM Miracles which will show me even more of the T1's brilliance I hope. I'll have more reviews and comparisons to share soon...


----------



## lee730

Nice review! I'm definitely enjoying my T1 amp very much especially after burn in. This amp takes quite a while to fully burn in. I'd say give it over 250 hours and it will greatly improve. I'm actually on the fence now about selling my UHA6 MKII. I think it's really that good with my DX100.


----------



## Loquah

Yeah, a good head-fi'er friend recommended 200+ hours burn-in and it seems to have paid off. The T1 is definitely sounding even better now than when I got it. The review was completed after around 100 hours burn-in I think.


----------



## nk77

Even tried to see if it would power my HE-500 and it did, no probs! Still prefer the DACmini to pair with HE-500 but wanted to test the amp quickly - has enough power in this small thing for sure! Very impressed with amp and nice review. 
   
  Mine has been used for about 100 hours or so only but things are settling down now and it definitely is a neutral sounding amp. Colour me impressed!


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





loquah said:


> I recently bought the T1 and am so impressed. I've written a review in the product section, but was prompted by another Head-Fi'er (thanks saraguie) to start this thread so here goes with the review...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I've tried the T1 with my Miracles for a very short, too short a time to comment. FWIR the T1 sounded good and strong, with the highs coming thru nicely.
  Good review!


----------



## Loquah

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> I've tried the T1 with my Miracles for a very short, too short a time to comment. FWIR the T1 sounded good and strong, with the highs coming thru nicely.
> Good review!


 
  That's great to hear - thanks Saraguie. I can't wait to test the T1 + Miracle combo thoroughly. Late Nov / early Dec before I get my Miracles...


----------



## nk77

Quote: 





loquah said:


> That's great to hear - thanks Saraguie. I can't wait to test the T1 + Miracle combo thoroughly. Late Nov / early Dec before I get my Miracles...


 
  If you pray, the miracles might get there quicker!


----------



## Loquah

Quote: 





nk77 said:


> If you pray, the miracles might get there quicker!


 
   
  Haha - I like it. Commencing prayers now!


----------



## nk77

I thought the T1 was small but that Fiio is quite slim! What are others getting in battery life? I am getting roughly 20 hours playback.


----------



## Loquah

Quote: 





nk77 said:


> I thought the T1 was small but that Fiio is quite slim! What are others getting in battery life? I am getting roughly 20 hours playback.


 
  The Fiio is tiny, but the sound is nowhere near as good. It's an upgrade from most stock players, but has lots of noise on sensitive IEMs, etc. and is a bit soft and lacking control compared to the T1.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





loquah said:


> The Fiio is tiny, but the sound is nowhere near as good. It's an upgrade from most stock players, but has lots of noise on sensitive IEMs, etc. and is a bit soft and lacking control compared to the T1.


 

 Figured as much. The T1 amp continues to amaze me. The fact that it is my go to amp for my DX100 is saying a lot. Even over the UHA6 MKII and Triad Amp (synergy). The T1 pairs better with the DX100 and goes well with all my IEMs. Keeping in mind this is from a very neutral IEM to a bassy IEM. So it's very versatile. Just the control this amp has over the sound and spacial positioning of the sound stage is amazing. Great depth and width. It's balanced and at the same time full. At least from what I am hearing I am not surprised that this amp competes with amps double it's price range. Pretty scary and also a great value taking that into consideration. It's a little amp with big sound. I generally use it at half way on the volume pot and use the DX100 to attenuate the line out (the DX100 has the ability to lower or raise the volume of its line out which is extremely handy).


----------



## ayaflo

will purchase this very soon .. can't wait to get my job bonus!


----------



## tomscy2000

I'm not sure exactly what the timeline is, but I'll be evaluating the T1 (along with the 1plus2) in the coming weeks. I've already (very briefly) heard the T1 once before, and thought it was quite good.
   
  I'm thinking about comparing it against the Firestone FireyeHD, which has been mostly neglected here on head-fi, but is an amp that I also find to be quite good. Let me know if that's something you guys would be interested in reading (or just a simple, singular review).


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





tomscy2000 said:


> I'm not sure exactly what the timeline is, but I'll be evaluating the T1 (along with the 1plus2) in the coming weeks. I've already (very briefly) heard the T1 once before, and thought it was quite good.
> 
> I'm thinking about comparing it against the Firestone FireyeHD, which has been mostly neglected here on head-fi, but is an amp that I also find to be quite good. Let me know if that's something you guys would be interested in reading (or just a simple, singular review).


 
  I would like to hear about the Firestone please.


----------



## lee730

That sounds nice. Competition is always a plus . Do you have any other more popular portable amps to compare to (ones well known here on headfi likr Pico Slim, TTVJ Slim, Arrow etc).


----------



## nk77

^ +1 to the popular amps comparisons. This is something I would like to hear as well since I was considering probably all of these at one stage.. Also would like to hear about the Firestone. Cheers.


----------



## tomscy2000

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> That sounds nice. Competition is always a plus . Do you have any other more popular portable amps to compare to (ones well known here on headfi likr Pico Slim, TTVJ Slim, Arrow etc).


 

 Well, the plan is to try to compare it against some other ones as well, but I can only secure the FireyeHD for long-term comparison. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





nk77 said:


> ^ +1 to the popular amps comparisons. This is something I would like to hear as well since I was considering probably all of these at one stage.. Also would like to hear about the Firestone. Cheers.


 

 I can comfortably say it compares with the UHA6 MKII which is quite a feat.


----------



## nk77

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> I can comfortably say it compares with the UHA6 MKII which is quite a feat.


 
   
  And you even said that you are on the fence about selling it! That is quite an accomplishment if it is indeed because of the T1 amp!


----------



## zeitfliesst

How is the volume control? When using sensitive IEM's, are you able to get down to very low volumes without channel imbalance?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





zeitfliesst said:


> How is the volume control? When using sensitive IEM's, are you able to get down to very low volumes without channel imbalance?


 
   
  For me more so around 10 o'clock or 11 seems to hit the spot. Although with my DX100 I like putting it to half volume. If you are pairing it with a very powerful line out in bit for bit I can see it possibly being a problem (like on my DACport LX). But pretty much using it with a portable device it should be a non issue.


----------



## Loquah

I haven't noticed any perceivable imbalance. I agree that somewhere around 9-11 o'clock is about right depending on the IEMs being used.


----------



## nk77

Not sure if anyone is aware of JPLAY (using it through foobar plugin) but that runs a bit hot. Meaning that I don't need to have amp as high. As a result I only utilise a portion of the amp's power (similar to having a high variable output on the DX100 like Lee). Only have it at quarter turn (9 'oclock) and my ears will begin to bleed. So low level for me is about 1/8th turn (7.30). So from comparison to others I am using it at "very low" levels (though I would classify this as only "low" for me because this is as low I would want to go). And no channel imbalance there. I am using the Tralucent 1Plus2 btw - is this considered very sensitive? If I go lower though there is imbalance (I am guessing this is the same for most if not all portable amps) but by now I cannot hear much of the song at all...here the amp is barely utilised.
   
  On a side note: On JPLAY I can set bitperfect volume to -6dB (perceivably half as loud output - this is like lowering volume with variable line out) or even less (i.e. -12dB/-18dB etc) but I start to get pops when changing tracks so I avoid these settings for now.


----------



## nk77

Thought I might add that the T1 amp output impedance taken from the other Tralucent thread is about 0.02 ohms courtesy Lee730.


----------



## lee730

Funny how I was under the impression it was 8 ohms at one point lol. But still liked it at that point .


----------



## nk77

Yeh I was a bit concerned as I had the bought the amp without inquiring about the impedance on the headphone out. I think for sensitive IEMs at least as close to 1 ohm is better right? You surprised me Lee when you told me it was *less *than 1 ohm!


----------



## tomscy2000

FYI output impedance doesn't have anything to do with sensitivity, but the damping factor, or the ratio between the impedance of the headphone/IEM and the output impedance.


----------



## goodvibes

and if too high for the load wont only lack low bass but can make the bass character thick and vague as well.


----------



## nk77

Yes they are independent and so is rated output impedance and actual output impedance depending on load (i.e. IEM) but I'm saying that an amp needs to be handle the peaks and troughs of sensitive IEMs. If the load gets below what the amp can handle (i.e. output impedance)...sonically this is a problem is it not (as in the sonic character/frequency response/bass control/the 1/8th rule)?  I'm probably over simplifying things and somebody should school me properly! But 8 ohms for sensitive IEMs was a bit much..


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





nk77 said:


> Yes they are independent and so is rated output impedance and actual output impedance depending on load (i.e. IEM) but I'm saying that an amp needs to be handle the peaks and troughs of sensitive IEMs. If the load gets below what the amp can handle (i.e. output impedance)...sonically this is a problem is it not (as in the sonic character/frequency response/bass control/the 1/8th rule)?  I'm probably over simplifying things and somebody should school me properly! But 8 ohms for sensitive IEMs was a bit much..


 

 Pretty much you got it right. If you go over the 1/8 rule it will 99.9 percent alter the intended frequency response of the IEM which means altering the sound. In random cases this may actually benefit the listener but let's be honest here. That's a far-shot and just an excuse to justify lazy design flaws by these manufacturers. Kinda like how P2P is ruining PC games because the game developers are getting lazy and cheap and are focusing on crap console games (lowering standards one game at a time .


----------



## nk77

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Pretty much you got it right. If you go over the 1/8 rule it will 99.9 percent alter the intended frequency response of the IEM which means altering the sound. In random cases this may actually benefit the listener but let's be honest here. That's a far-shot and just an excuse to justify lazy design flaws by these manufacturers. Kinda like how P2P is ruining PC games because the game developers are getting lazy and cheap and are focusing on crap console games (lowering standards one game at a time .


 
   
  Lol are you also referring also to games that are made with console in mind and crappily ported to PC to make PC users happy?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





nk77 said:


> Lol are you also referring also to games that are made with console in mind and crappily ported to PC to make PC users happy?


 

 You mean unhappy .


----------



## nk77

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> You mean unhappy .


 
   
  Yep exactly! Slightly OT but anyone using Win 8 for lower latency?
   
  Back on topic - what's the word on the Leckerton Lee?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





nk77 said:


> Yep exactly! Slightly OT but anyone using Win 8 for lower latency?
> 
> Back on topic - what's the word on the Leckerton Lee?


 

 Most likely gonna keep the Leckerton. Listening with Op-Amp 627AP on the DX100 was so musical. Like rediscovering music again lol. Even gave 209 a try again and depending on my moods it's not so bad. But I can't lay down with it for some reason. Guess when laying down it somehow boosts the resonance and I'm getting a headache after just one song . So as long as finances permit I'm gonna keep all 3 . The sound signature differences offer so many alternatives to my sound preferences and that keeps things fresh. The Triad is still king of the hill however. It's a dynamic killer. Just gets it so right. Can't wait for my Firestone Power Supply. I haggled AVHi down to $79.00 shipped so got a really good deal on a demo unit. Normally they go for $150.00 which I really didn't want to spend that much. So looking forward to hearing the improved performance. But sadly gotta send back my custom RCA to 3.5 silver cable for repair . So won't get to see the full benefit of the Triad setup until everything is pieced together... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  So you saying Windows 8 works better in online games?


----------



## nk77

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Most likely gonna keep the Leckerton. Listening with Op-Amp 627AP on the DX100 was so musical. Like rediscovering music again lol. Even gave 209 a try again and depending on my moods it's not so bad. But I can't lay down with it for some reason. Guess when laying down it somehow boosts the resonance and I'm getting a headache after just one song . So as long as finances permit I'm gonna keep all 3 . The sound signature differences offer so many alternatives to my sound preferences and that keeps things fresh. The Triad is still king of the hill however. It's a dynamic killer. Just gets it so right. Can't wait for my Firestone Power Supply. I haggled AVHi down to $79.00 shipped so got a really good deal on a demo unit. Normally they go for $150.00 which I really didn't want to spend that much. So looking forward to hearing the improved performance. But sadly gotta send back my custom RCA to 3.5 silver cable for repair . So won't get to see the full benefit of the Triad setup until everything is pieced together...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Good to have alternatives for different moods isn't it! Do you mean the Triad L3? What PSU are you using now?
   
  Oh btw I meant for audio (i.e. DPC latency) - not sure if same thing for online gaming since I don't do that...I assume it would be.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





nk77 said:


> Good to have alternatives for different moods isn't it! Do you mean the Triad L3? What PSU are you using now?
> 
> Oh btw I meant for audio (i.e. DPC latency) - not sure if same thing for online gaming since I don't do that...I assume it would be.


 

 Yeah I'm talking about the Triad L3. Currently I'm using a Triad PSU (not the same company, just a coincidence lol . The PSU was about $15.00 including shipping from Mouser. It works well enough without ruining the sound to my ears. But supposedly a good dedicated PSU will bring better detail, separation, sound staging, bass and treble extension. So I'm looking forward to testing this out for myself. At least going from recommendation the Firestone will have about 97% of the performance of the actual Triad PSU sold by Triad. Keeping in mind this is with IEMs only and not accounting for full size headphones. At that point you will see a noticeable improvement purchasing from Triad instead. Since I only use IEMs I see no reason to spend $300.00 on a PSU. Now down the road if I have full size cans and money to spare then I may consider it.


----------



## nk77

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Yeah I'm talking about the Triad L3. Currently I'm using a Triad PSU (not the same company, just a coincidence lol . The PSU was about $15.00 including shipping from Mouser. It works well enough without ruining the sound to my ears. But supposedly a good dedicated PSU will bring better detail, separation, sound staging, bass and treble extension. So I'm looking forward to testing this out for myself. At least going from recommendation the Firestone will have about 97% of the performance of the actual Triad PSU sold by Triad. Keeping in mind this is with IEMs only and not accounting for full size headphones. At that point you will see a noticeable improvement purchasing from Triad instead. Since I only use IEMs I see no reason to spend $300.00 on a PSU. Now down the road if I have full size cans and money to spare then I may consider it.


 
   
  The Triad PSU being the Triad LLP?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





nk77 said:


> The Triad PSU being the Triad LLP?


 

 Yeah the one sold by Triad Audio. Looks very temping but just not in my budget at this time. Plus since if I can truly get 97% of the performance with IEMs on the Firestone, there really no reason to spend that much more on it. It would be diminishing returns at it's worst .


----------



## Saraguie

Ahhhh duh...post no make sense...DELETED


----------



## ayaflo

does it take lod from ipod ? or its just stereo line out to amp in ?


----------



## nk77

ayaflo said:


> does it take lod from ipod ? or its just stereo line out to amp in ?


 
   
  In short yes. So long as it is a analogue signal being fed using a 3.5mm jack. So can be LOD from Ipod / Stereo RCAs (from DAC or DAC in PCI Soundcard etc) merged to a single stereo 3.5mm jack / 3.5mm aux jack cable from headphone out to amp etc...
   
  Pic from "manual" - somewhat appropriate for such a simple amp...


----------



## ayaflo

so mic port is the input.. thats what got me confused.. thanks nk77.


----------



## nk77

Quote: 





ayaflo said:


> so mic port is the input.. thats what got me confused.. thanks nk77.


 
   
  No worries mate - what this forum is all about.


----------



## Loquah

On the train this morning with my freshly rebuilt iPod Video (now with working 260Gb HDD). Running RockBox and LOD'ed to the T1 with my SE535 LEs...

In one word? Ridiculous! The space, ambience and instrument separation is just epic. I've never heard the 535s sound this good!


----------



## nk77

Quote: 





loquah said:


> On the train this morning with my freshly rebuilt iPod Video (now with working 260Gb HDD). Running RockBox and LOD'ed to the T1 with my SE535 LEs...
> In one word? Ridiculous! The space, ambience and instrument separation is just epic. I've never heard the 535s sound this good!


 
   
   
  Did you upgrade the Ipod yourself? Is there a tute somewhere? I remember people selling 240 gb ipods (probably still do) but never heard of a 260 GB


----------



## lee730

Yeah seems like he upgraded the hard drive in his old ipod. I hear with a SSD they are quite fast .


----------



## nk77

^ Ooh now that would be nice! I'd imagine the battery would need to be upgraded as well?


----------



## lee730

Probably not. Generally speaking Solid State Drives use even less power. So battery life should last longer in actuality.


----------



## nk77

Ah yep meant the 260 mechanical HDD sorry. Figured larger space, reading all those files at the start? Or wouldn't it make a difference.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





nk77 said:


> Ah yep meant the 260 mechanical HDD sorry. Figured larger space, reading all those files at the start? Or wouldn't it make a difference.


 

 A larger HDD won't really make much of a difference in terms of speed. Only in storage capacity. With a SSD it will be a clear step up in speed. It will even make the Apple OS even more speedier as a Hard Drive is generally the slowest component.


----------



## nk77

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> A larger HDD won't really make much of a difference in terms of speed. Only in storage capacity. With a SSD it will be a clear step up in speed. It will even make the Apple OS even more speedier as a Hard Drive is generally the slowest component.


 
   
  Lol I should check to see if my posts are completed before posting - I meant more battery usage for larger HDDs? Yeh I have SSDs for PC and workstation - they are definitely worth it. Not sure if really required on a portable device. It would just mean faster loading of songs only right?
   
  EDIT: And as you said less impact on battery, less heat - rest depends on GUI for Apple Ipod OS..


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





nk77 said:


> Lol I should check to see if my posts are completed before posting - I meant more battery usage for larger HDDs? Yeh I have SSDs for PC and workstation - they are definitely worth it. Not sure if really required on a portable device. It would just mean faster loading of songs only right?
> 
> EDIT: And as you said less impact on battery, less heat - rest depends on GUI for Apple Ipod OS..


 

 Yeah it would be faster loading times, more responsive UI, also much faster data transfer. I agree not necessary but a nice luxury to have . I'm sure a larger drive would use a bit more power but I don't think its gonna be anything major as long as they are within the same specifications.


----------



## Loquah

nk77, my apologies, it should have read 240Gb HDD. And yes, it's a mechanical HDD, not SSD.
   
  I did consider going SSD, but my priority was capacity, not speed and the price of large SSDs is insane. There's a CF converter available, but they're just not big enough and it's contained internally (of course) so not swappable.
   
  The most important thing was to replace my dead 80Gb HDD and have the awesome sound of the iPod Video line-out back to pair with my new T1.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





loquah said:


> nk77, my apologies, it should have read 240Gb HDD. And yes, it's a mechanical HDD, not SSD.
> 
> I did consider going SSD, but my priority was capacity, not speed and the price of large SSDs is insane. There's a CF converter available, but they're just not big enough and it's contained internally (of course) so not swappable.
> 
> The most important thing was to replace my dead 80Gb HDD and have the awesome sound of the iPod Video line-out back to pair with my new T1.


 
  Did you so it yourself?


----------



## Loquah

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> Did you so it yourself?


 
  Yeah. It's fairly straightforward. Once you get the case open it's just a matter of disconnecting the old drive and connecting the new one. It's a bit fiddly with the ribbon leads and their connectors, but nothing too taxing or complicated. There are some good youtube videos and a good PDF with images that I found. I'd share the link, but I just looked at it online and didn't save it. If you google "ipod video replace HDD" you'll see plenty of info and "how to's".


----------



## Saraguie

saraguie said:


> Did you so it yourself?


 
   


loquah said:


> Yeah. It's fairly straightforward. Once you get the case open it's just a matter of disconnecting the old drive and connecting the new one. It's a bit fiddly with the ribbon leads and their connectors, but nothing too taxing or complicated. There are some good youtube videos and a good PDF with images that I found. I'd share the link, but I just looked at it online and didn't save it. If you google "ipod video replace HDD" you'll see plenty of info and "how to's".


 
  Lucky for me I work with Techs who are electrical savy. In fact, one replaced the 3.5 jack on my Hornet. I don't see why he could not change the drives for me, if I ask nicely  Where did you buy and what's the brand did you use?


----------



## jeffsf

Specs weren't on the site, but I did get a very quick response from Tralucent!
   
_The specifications are as follows:-

 8.4V Chargeable Battery (User replaceable)
 Input Impedance 10k ohm
 Output Impedance 0.1 ohm
 Output Current 350mA
 Output Power 1000mW / 8 ohm
 Gain 3 x
 Frequency Response 1hz - 100khz
 Dimensions 5cm x 8.25cm x 2cm (W x L x H)
 Playing Time approx. 30hours_
   
_I should add that the batteries are Li Po rechargeable and the T1 is charged via usb._


----------



## Loquah

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> Lucky for me I work with Techs who are electrical savy. In fact, one replaced the 3.5 jack on my Hornet. I don't see why he could not change the drives for me, if I ask nicely  Where did you buy and what's the brand did you use?


 
  We've gone way off topic now, but I'm OK with that if others are and we'll no doubt get back on track shortly...
   
  I got my drive here: http://www.idemigods.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=6#jTp it's a Toshiba one just like the original 80Gb HDD.


----------



## nk77

Quote: 





jeffsf said:


> Specs weren't on the site, but I did get a very quick response from Tralucent!
> 
> _The specifications are as follows:-
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Thanks for this. Don't know if it was mentioned earlier but you also cannot charge and listen at the same time but I am getting 20 hours of play so not too fussed about that. Great for office usage as well as out and about and you forget to charge one day.
   
  Also, it takes me approx 2 hours or a bit less to charge from completely flat to full charge (1 A HTC phone wall charger). Some pics coz I like seeing my pics in the recent images part of the site haha:
   
   
    


Spoiler: Charging%20T1




   


   
   
   


Spoiler: T1%20Power%20On






   
   
   


Spoiler: CSI%20T1%3A%20Checking%20for%20blood%20splatter






   
   
   


Spoiler: Blue%20Cables






   
   
   


Spoiler: And%20finally%2C%20Sunset%20T1%20(Charge%20and%20Switched%20On%20LED)






   
   

  Aaaand back on topic...haha! 
   
  EDIT: Bigger Pics


----------



## lee730

Strange because I am able to charge and listen at the same time although my unit does get noticeably warm so I generally don't do this....


----------



## nk77

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Strange because I am able to charge and listen at the same time although my unit does get noticeably warm so I generally don't do this....


 
   
  Seriously?!! Maybe it is because I have no power management setting on my Root USB hubs on my PC or perhaps a ground loop since the DAC is being charged via USB as well (and another USB cable for digital streaming). Just got a whining noise - maybe it is my setup. I will check on the laptop later on...


----------



## lee730

Well I use an actual wall wart for my unit (my old plug from Slow 2) .


----------



## nk77

Actually only tried listening while charging via USB  - I might try via plug unit then.


----------



## nk77

Just tried via wall plug and 1A charger and I can listen to music at the same time. Only issue was that there was a bit of noise - may need to start sourcing other USB wall chargers..
   
  EDIT: Any background noise with you Lee? Both my chargers had background noise but using same outlet so I will try another later on.


----------



## Shini44

is this amp better than UHA-6.MKII(8610) in term of mids and trible? assuming that i am using SE535LTD-J with BladurMK2 cables


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





shini44 said:


> is this amp better than UHA-6.MKII(8610) in term of mids and trible? assuming that i am using SE535LTD-J with BladurMK2 cables


 

 The presentation is different. I find the width and depth on this amp to be better than on the UHA6. The shures already have quite an in your head sound so not really sure what you would prefer.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





nk77 said:


> Just tried via wall plug and 1A charger and I can listen to music at the same time. Only issue was that there was a bit of noise - may need to start sourcing other USB wall chargers..
> 
> EDIT: Any background noise with you Lee? Both my chargers had background noise but using same outlet so I will try another later on.


 
   
  What's strange is I don't seem to hear this noise when using my wall warts. I'm wondering if it just has something to do with locations? I always plug into a surge protector, not sure if that helps any.


----------



## Rhuidk

I just received my T1 amp today in the mailbox and it's charging right now  
  But, there's a strange problem.. Although I'm charging it at the moment, the amp isn't turning on. It's been about 30 min since the charge. I did indeed put in the battery by removing 4 screws haha.I also tried turning on the amp after disconnecting from charging, but it still won't turn on with the blue light in the front indicator.. I also tried hooking it up with the headphone and the source to see if it was just the indicator that was the problem, nothing is coming out from the headphone. 
   
  Does the unit only turn on after the first full charge or after certain amount of time? I'm kind of worried that the unit might be defective.. 
   
  EDIT: Okay it is now fully charged.. Nevertheless, the amp still will not turn on. Ahh, does this mean I have to send it back to Australia? :'(
  Any techy friends out there, want to give me some suggestions on how it possibly can be fixed? Thanks!


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





rhuidk said:


> I just received my T1 amp today in the mailbox and it's charging right now
> But, there's a strange problem.. Although I'm charging it at the moment, the amp isn't turning on. It's been about 30 min since the charge. I did indeed put in the battery by removing 4 screws haha.I also tried turning on the amp after disconnecting from charging, but it still won't turn on with the blue light in the front indicator.. I also tried hooking it up with the headphone and the source to see if it was just the indicator that was the problem, nothing is coming out from the headphone.
> 
> Does the unit only turn on after the first full charge or after certain amount of time? I'm kind of worried that the unit might be defective..
> ...


 

 Sounds like it may be Defective. What a shame . So you had to put the battery in? Did you make sure to plug it in correctly? There is switch you have to turn on and off (I'm sure you've tried the switch in the back right?) .


----------



## nk77

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> What's strange is I don't seem to hear this noise when using my wall warts. I'm wondering if it just has something to do with locations? I always plug into a surge protector, not sure if that helps any.


 
   
  Hmm yeh I am running it through a surge board. Even tried an extension lead to another outlet (so its on a separate circuit in the house) still very light background noise. Not too fussed anyway as I am always near electrical outlet of some type...Also, didn't have it plugged into DAC. Must be crappy electrical system at home..
   
  Quote: 





rhuidk said:


> I just received my T1 amp today in the mailbox and it's charging right now
> But, there's a strange problem.. Although I'm charging it at the moment, the amp isn't turning on. It's been about 30 min since the charge. I did indeed put in the battery by removing 4 screws haha.I also tried turning on the amp after disconnecting from charging, but it still won't turn on with the blue light in the front indicator.. I also tried hooking it up with the headphone and the source to see if it was just the indicator that was the problem, nothing is coming out from the headphone.
> 
> Does the unit only turn on after the first full charge or after certain amount of time? I'm kind of worried that the unit might be defective..
> ...


 
   
  When I got mine I switched it on and the amp had a few hours of charge already. I would have imagined yours to switch on. So obviously RED Charging LED is turning on when charging? And stops displaying on full charge? If the LED isn't turning on switch the USB charging cable as this would suggest the cable fault rather than the amp itself. If you have a multimeter  maybe check voltage of the battery and if you want the mAh of the battery if you are concerned the battery itself is at fault.


----------



## Rhuidk

Haha yup, it turns out the amp is defective, not the battery. The red LED indicator does turn on when it's charging. I tried with another non rechargeable battery that I have at home, but the amp would still not work. no luck there.. 
   
  The new unit is arriving from Hong Kong by Saturday so I guess that's a relief.


----------



## nk77

Quote: 





rhuidk said:


> Haha yup, it turns out the amp is defective, not the battery. The red LED indicator does turn on when it's charging. I tried with another non rechargeable battery that I have at home, but the amp would still not work. no luck there..
> 
> The new unit is arriving from Hong Kong by Saturday so I guess that's a relief.


 
   
  Oh ok. A bit more of a wait then. Keep us informed! Are you using it with IEMs?


----------



## Rhuidk

I'm going to be using it with my Shure 940. 
 Really excited to see how much of an improvement I will see with the T1 amp!


----------



## nk77

Quote: 





rhuidk said:


> I'm going to be using it with my Shure 940.
> Really excited to see how much of an improvement I will see with the T1 amp!


 
   
  Improvement over what?


----------



## Rhuidk

I was using my 940 directly from my iPhone or Digizoid Zo 2.3 using lightning adapter with LOD.


----------



## shigzeo

The T1 is a pretty damn nice amp. I'll be reviewing it in detail soon.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> The T1 is a pretty damn nice amp. I'll be reviewing it in detail soon.


 

 Can't argue with you there Shgzeo. It is the very reason I sold my O2 amp .


----------



## Rhuidk

I was able to get the unit in my mailbox today and it's working beautifully. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  The customer service from Gavin was top notch! It only took less than a week to arrive to US all the way from Hong Kong. many thanks to him for this!


----------



## nk77

^ +1 to the customer service comment! Let us know how it sounds.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





rhuidk said:


> I was able to get the unit in my mailbox today and it's working beautifully.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Not surprised there at all. I had an issue with my silver cable and it was replaced rather quickly .


----------



## jeffsf

I've got to say that Gavin at Tralucent is great to work with, especially considering this isn't an expensive piece. He has been very helpful in answering questions in a very timely and honest way.
   
  Mine's on the way now...
   
  Edit -- Apparently US Customs works on Thanksgiving Day
   
_ ​​Your item cleared United States Customs at 8:26 am on November 22, 2012._
   
  Edit -- Delivered today, Friday. Earliest impressions of sonic quality are very positive. I'll be enjoying it this weekend, for sure!


----------



## lee730

Congrats. Looking forward to your impressions on this giant killer .


----------



## nk77

^ Fee Fi Fo Fum...Keen to hear more impressions about the T1??? Well my attempt at poetry.


----------



## jeffsf

Is that a mini- or a micro-USB connector on the back?
   
  I've always got a micro-USB charger around for my cell phone, but the mini ones are harder to come by. 
   
  If a mini, has anyone found a decent adapter that takes less than a month to come via Swiss Post slow boat from China?
   
  (I could spend $6 on Amazon, but that seems excessive)


----------



## lee730

Didn't your unit come with a micro usb cable to plug into your PC?


----------



## nk77

Quote: 





jeffsf said:


> Is that a mini- or a micro-USB connector on the back?
> 
> I've always got a micro-USB charger around for my cell phone, but the mini ones are harder to come by.
> 
> ...


 
   
  It is called a mini-B USB connection. Check your old phone charger cables - they used to be minis. Or Ebay?


----------



## l0rdr0ck

Just got mine, Gavin was great, this is an exceptional device.  
   
  Thanks for everyone's comment on the forum, it pushed me over 
  the edge and went with something new.
   
  I spent a week going over every combination, and after checking out
  various combinations of DACs and Amps.
   
  I really just wanted a AMP without EQ circuitry.  So even though
  everyone of these devices is excellent, I went with the Tralucent T1
   
  These were the various devices under consideration
   
  JDSlabs 02+ODAC
  JDSlabs C421
  Practical Devices XM6
  Leckerton UHA-4/UHA-6
  Electric Avenues PA2V2
  Ray Samuels Stepdance
  Lake People G103 (This looks like a really awesome devices IMHO)
   
  Review:
   
  I was immediately scared by this device, there were sounds and placements of sounds that I had not heard
  from the source music I usually listen to.  
   
  I cannot really give the long winded and dense descriptions some people have but suffice to say
  there was a vertical placement of sounds I was pleasantly surprised with,  a general sharp but warm 
  character to the sound.  Reverb-ed drums really carried well,  and from my sense the stereo pan really
  tapers so smoothly to infinity on the pan.
   
  This amp really works nicely with my Ortofon EQ-5 and Sennheiser HD25-1 II cans.
   
  Please qualify my reference source being the lowest possible setup, to really get a sense
   
  Iphone3gs->Tralucent T1->Orotofon EQ5   (AWESOME)
  Iphone3gs->Tralucent T!->HD25-1 II (Considering the ranger and dynamics of these they sound GREAT)
   
  Well thanks all and Thanks to Gavin


----------



## nk77

Quote: 





l0rdr0ck said:


> Just got mine, Gavin was great, this is an exceptional device.
> 
> Well thanks all and Thanks to Gavin


 
   
  Glad you are enjoying these as well. And glad to see the few of us on this thread are no longer the only ones who enjoy this gem of a portable amp.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





nk77 said:


> Glad you are enjoying these as well. And glad to see the few of us on this thread are no longer the only ones who enjoy this gem of a portable amp.


 

 True enough. But I bet you it will spread like  a wild fire. It really is that good of an amp. Don't judge it just right out of the box though. It took 200 hours for me to decide I had to have it. It continued changing well after 250 hours and at that point, WOW. Very good amp. Very neutral yet very detailed. Bass goes deeper it seems, treble reaches farther, The placement of the sound staging from both vertical to horizontal is superb. It gives a very good balance and sense of spacial cues due to this. This is what makes each frequency stand out even more IMO.


----------



## nk77

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> True enough. But I bet you it will spread like  a wild fire. It really is that good of an amp. Don't judge it just right out of the box though. It took 200 hours for me to decide I had to have it. It continued changing well after 250 hours and at that point, WOW. Very good amp. Very neutral yet very detailed. Bass goes deeper it seems, treble reaches farther, The placement of the sound staging from both vertical to horizontal is superb. It gives a very good balance and sense of spacial cues due to this. This is what makes each frequency stand out even more IMO.


 
   
  Actually funnily enough I thought the amp was slightly warmish on the lower end of the spectrum but after burn-in the amp became more transparent and the neutral sound was evident. It is indeed a splendid amp disregarding the inexpensive price-tag. But since most people do consider costs I'm sure they won't mind!  It's a win-win situation.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





nk77 said:


> Actually funnily enough I thought the amp was slightly warmish on the lower end of the spectrum but after burn-in the amp became more transparent and the neutral sound was evident. It is indeed a splendid amp disregarding the inexpensive price-tag. But since most people do consider costs I'm sure they won't mind!  It's a win-win situation.


 

 That's just it. It's still neutral but still has emphasis on all 3 areas (bass, treble, mids). Very nice emphasis on bass and treble IMO. I think this emphasis on the bass also compliments the mid range as well . I agree though that initially this amp is more noticeably warm and treble could be a bit harsh. But after the burn in period all is G .


----------



## l0rdr0ck

Running the amp through more paces.....
   
  total is 4 hours listening, 16 hours burn, 4 hours listening, then
  Last night did a 8 hour pink noise, then 8 hour freq sweep from 10-20khz.
  total time: 40 hours. with a 3 hour break to charge.
   
  Started re listening to source day 3, and i definitely even notice the improvements 
  from day over day.
   
  My initial reaction was this is, how would i say a "ooey-gooey" sound like very sweet, it was excellent
  no fault improvement, mind you.  
  Now it is really opening up the lower range, thumps are becoming more defined or granular. 
  Still surprised with how good vertical seperation is, the placement of instruments.
   
  This amp is ripping, i find myself smiling at getting to groove out undisturbed


----------



## nk77

Quote: 





l0rdr0ck said:


> Running the amp through more paces.....
> 
> total is 4 hours listening, 16 hours burn, 4 hours listening, then
> Last night did a 8 hour pink noise, then 8 hour freq sweep from 10-20khz.
> ...


 
   
  Lol now that's what I call some seriously geeky burn-in..no offence intended. 
   
  BTW for all reading I found this quick blurb regarding the T1 amp vs O2 amp on the main Tralucent Audio thread...(I am not sure if I am allowed to post links to other threads since it isn't my post. Figured it's called the appreciation thread for a reason even though it isn't my experience.please let me know mods)...


----------



## l0rdr0ck

I just wanted to make sure i represented a large range of dynamics, plus i was 
  breaking in some IEMs at the same time.  LOL.
   
  As for geeking out, this website has ruined my life.  How can i describe the various
  nuances of amplification, planar magnetics, impedance and the general elitism of
  audiophiledom to a non initiate?


----------



## jeffsf

You don't -- there will be people that love the sound of a specific cartridge, amp, or speaker/headphone/IEM _because _of the way that it modifies the sound to meet their taste. You can't argue with that.
   
  On the other hand, I'm struggling with the words for how I much I am enjoying my T1. Somehow "I have yet to hear anything surprising from my T1," just doesn't convey how impressed I am with it. If you come from a "straight wire with gain" point of view, it is more that the T1 is damn good at revealing flaws with other components and allowing what you do have to reveal all their own points, both good and bad.
   
  I will say that it makes both my Etys sound even better than I have heard before...


----------



## Loquah

Quote: 





nk77 said:


> Lol now that's what I call some seriously geeky burn-in..no offence intended.
> 
> BTW for all reading I found this quick blurb regarding the T1 amp vs O2 amp on the main Tralucent Audio thread...(I am not sure if I am allowed to post links to other threads since it isn't my post. Figured it's called the appreciation thread for a reason even though it isn't my experience.please let me know mods)...


 
  Nice link, nk77! I like his description and it makes sense now why the T1 sounds so brilliant with my SE535 LEs (+baldur cable) and also with my Re272s.
   
  I was blown away by my Re272s the other day when using the T1. The 272s have the uncanny ability to scale indefinitely it seems. I completely love them, but generally choose my 535s because they have just a touch more bass. With the T1 the other day, the 272s had a really nice thump and presence on the bass. They didn't become bassy, but they had me second-guessing about whether to unplug them and go for the 535s!
   
  My UM Miracles arrive this week - very excited about that pairing... UMM+T1 might just equal audio nirvana!!


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





loquah said:


> Nice link, nk77! I like his description and it makes sense now why the T1 sounds so brilliant with my SE535 LEs (+baldur cable) and also with my Re272s.
> 
> I was blown away by my Re272s the other day when using the T1. The 272s have the uncanny ability to scale indefinitely it seems. I completely love them, but generally choose my 535s because they have just a touch more bass. With the T1 the other day, the 272s had a really nice thump and presence on the bass. They didn't become bassy, but they had me second-guessing about whether to unplug them and go for the 535s!
> 
> My UM Miracles arrive this week - very excited about that pairing... UMM+T1 might just equal audio nirvana!!


 

 I'm sure it will. Those Miracles will destroy your SE535s and Re272s . It's already that way with my Tralucent 1Plus2 vs the IE80 and MDR-7550s. I'm selling them now to fund my 8As .


----------



## kkl10

Could anyone else comment about the ability of the T1 to drive full sized high impedance headphones? At least compared to the O2 or UHA-6S (I've read the O2 has more power...)?
Does somebody know where to find the power specs of this amp? I can't find any info...

Thank you!


----------



## jeffsf

Quote:


clieos said:


> *Spec*
> Input Impedance: 10k ohm
> Output Current: 350mA
> Output Power: 1000mW / 8ohm
> ...


   
  With a higher-impedance headphone, the issue is typically not the power that can be driven into 8 Ohms, but the voltage swing of the amplifier. 
   
  My T1 drives Sennheiser HD-25 II to levels that I find more than high enough with less than half rotation of the volume pot. From the Sennheiser website:
   
   

 Load rating 0.2 W Nominal impedance 70 Ω Sound pressure level (SPL) 120 dB (SPL)


----------



## kkl10

Yeah, I have figured this out.
ClieOS gave me a good reply in his thread.
Seems like this handles low impedance much better than high, so not quite the performer I'm looking for... makes me want to buy a RE272, lol.
Thanks anyway.


----------



## l0rdr0ck

I can second the findings with my HD25-1 II,   these are 70 ohm cans, and from the majority
  of my DJ equipment I can't drive them very well.  I have been baking my head with the T1 and
  the HD25s and I use a little over half a rotation on the POT.  In some testing if I limit the source
  output to the T1 to (-10db), I find that rotating beyond 80% is as hot as it can get safely for me.
   
  As a side remark, this is very clean gain throughout, seems to scale very well without any distortion
  up to max volume on the HD25-1 ii.


----------



## Loquah

The T1 has enough power to create good volume out of my HD650s. It's not a perfect pairing in terms of sound dynamics (I think this is about voltage swing), but it's perfectly OK, just not as awesome as the HD650s *can* sound.
   
  I can definitely vouch for the Re272s paired with the T1 - I've actually started going to them over my 535s thanks to the T1.


----------



## Loquah

Had an interesting revelation today. At around 9 o'clock on the volume dial, the T1 is producing around 80dB (or a little more) out of my Shure SE535s (119dB sensitivity) when driven by my iPod Video (5.5G) running at 0dB gain from RockBox via a LOD.
   
  In other words, it's really hard with that combination to not be reaching potentially dangerous sound levels (for prolonged listening). I think I need to adjust my settings on the iPod, but thought I should also let people know how easy it is to do long-term damage to our hearing with HP amps - they're great for the sound quality, but so easy to get REALLY loud without even meaning too. I never would have believed that it was loud at <25% volume.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





loquah said:


> Had an interesting revelation today. At around 9 o'clock on the volume dial, the T1 is producing around 80dB (or a little more) out of my Shure SE535s (119dB sensitivity) when driven by my iPod Video (5.5G) running at 0dB gain from RockBox via a LOD.
> 
> In other words, it's really hard with that combination to not be reaching potentially dangerous sound levels (for prolonged listening). I think I need to adjust my settings on the iPod, but thought I should also let people know how easy it is to do long-term damage to our hearing with HP amps - they're great for the sound quality, but so easy to get REALLY loud without even meaning too. I never would have believed that it was loud at <25% volume.


 

 Yep I really couldn't use the amp on my desktop due to the power. The DACport LX has way too much power and I couldn't have a comfortable volume without channel imbalance with this combo. on my DX100 I use the amp at half volume and attenuate the LO of the DX100 (since it is digitally controlled). I set the DX100 around 160 to 170 generally.


----------



## chiman

Anyone tried the T1 with the Heir 4.a(i)? Looking at this amp but still undecided. Thanks.


----------



## tomscy2000

Quote: 





chiman said:


> Anyone tried the T1 with the Heir 4.a(i)? Looking at this amp but still undecided. Thanks.


 
   
  I tried it with my 4.A before, though only for about 5 min. or so. I like the pairing, but I like listening at lower volumes, and the 4.A/Ai is relatively sensitive, so I wished there was a gain switch, but other than that, I thought it sounded great. Grain of salt though --- this is from a 5 min. listen.


----------



## nk77

Quote: 





kkl10 said:


> Could anyone else comment about the ability of the T1 to drive full sized high impedance headphones? At least compared to the O2 or UHA-6S (I've read the O2 has more power...)?
> Does somebody know where to find the power specs of this amp? I can't find any info...
> Thank you!


 
   
  Hey mate don't know if you tried already but GirlsGeneration has the T1 and the O2 amp if you want to contact him. And Lee730 has the UHA-6S (I think the MKII though..) and the T1 - maybe PM him also for more comments. Not sure if others have these amps or any combo thereof.  
   
  Quote: 





chiman said:


> Anyone tried the T1 with the Heir 4.a(i)? Looking at this amp but still undecided. Thanks.


 
   
  Are you also looking at comparing to another portable amp in question?


----------



## chiman

Thanks tomscy, any channel imbalance? As I do listen to a low/medium volume I guess.
   
  @nk77 - Not really I've only had the fiio e5. I'm looking at the Heir R1 and still waiting for impressions on Fiios E12. Thing is the R1 looks pretty big! And I may have to wait a while for impressions on the E12.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





chiman said:


> Thanks tomscy, any channel imbalance? As I do listen to a low/medium volume I guess.
> 
> @nk77 - Not really I've only had the fiio e5. I'm looking at the Heir R1 and still waiting for impressions on Fiios E12. Thing is the R1 looks pretty big! And I may have to wait a while for impressions on the E12.


 

 Depending on what you use as your source it shouldn't be an issue. If you are using something very powerful such as  a DACport LX and running it in bit for bit you could have an issue. On an ipod I don't think it will be an issue though. I doubt the Fiios will even be comparable to be honest. This amp is in Leagues with big hitters such as UHA6 MKII and even more pricier amps.


----------



## chiman

Lee how often do you use yours and what kind of battery life have you been getting?  A little worried about how durable it is, also with Tralucent being a relativly new company.
   
  After seeing people with faulty Fiio gear on here I'm going to pass on the E12.
   
  Right now my source is a Sansa fuze.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





chiman said:


> Lee how often do you use yours and what kind of battery life have you been getting?  A little worried about how durable it is, also with Tralucent being a relativly new company.
> 
> After seeing people with faulty Fiio gear on here I'm going to pass on the E12.
> 
> Right now my source is a Sansa fuze.


 

 I get over 20 hours of battery life using it at half volume on my DX100. Also Tralucents Customer service is top notch. I don't think you have to worry about that.


----------



## Loquah

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> I get over 20 hours of battery life using it at half volume on my DX100. Also Tralucents Customer service is top notch. I don't think you have to worry about that.


 
  I can second that. Plenty of battery life (I often go more than a week without charging while using the amp for an hour or so each way to and from the office).
   
  In terms of durability, it's really well put together, all metal and there's nothing that would break easily as far as I can tell.


----------



## chiman

Thanks you two, I emailed Gavin about the T1 a week or two ago and he seems like a really nice guy! Just wanted more opinions from users really. Now just need to decide if I want to buy it or not, especially with the price its at now.


----------



## l0rdr0ck

I can affirm Gavin is great with the support, he even put the battery in for me prior to shipping.
  Secondly, the build is very good, nice brushed metal case, knob is well knurled.
   
  iPhone 4 LOD testing:
  For volume levels using a LOD cable,
   
  I cannot drive my Ortofon EQ-5 IEM past 50% on the knob without danger.   40 ohm
   
  For my HD25-I II the volume will max out at about 80% further rotation is basically flat.  70ohm


----------



## nk77

rhuidk said:


> I was able to get the unit in my mailbox today and it's working beautifully.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

   
   
  Any impressions that you wish to share now that you have had the amp for a short while...?
   
  Quote: 





loquah said:


> I can second that. Plenty of battery life (I often go more than a week without charging while using the amp for an hour or so each way to and from the office).
> 
> In terms of durability, it's really well put together, all metal and there's nothing that would break easily as far as I can tell.


 
   
  And I, third. Haven't had a full discharge less than 20 hours yet - so I'm happy with that.


----------



## rudi0504

Gavin is very Nice person and very good Customer service as well ..

I just ordered on wednesday last week , today My tralucent T 1 was arrived . I am very Happy With The Sound Quality from My T 1

Out The box :

Source : iPhone 4 G

Amp : Trakucent T 1 

Iems : phonak pte 232 
 Fit ear 334 

Headphone : LCD 2 rev 3 With Angle Jack 

High : so Clear and very detail , One ofThe best High For clarity and Very Fast trancient.

Mid : very Clear , clean and sweet , that i can hear how The sanger breathing more Clear compare my hippo Magnum .

Bass : First Hours Sound so thin , After 2 Hours i heard so much different bass Quality and quantity . Bass Quality very detail and clean , Fast and Deep Low bass and bass impact very good 

Separation : Very good like My pico slim , T 1 has dead sikent background compare My pico slim
 I can hear The instrument placement very easy 

Soundstage : very wide soundstage and very good In Depth and High , 

Conculsion : One Of The best amp below $ 400 USD 
 I,like The clarity and The transparant and The Black background is dead sikent 

This is My personal impression


----------



## lee730

Nice review . I agree on all but one point. Well initially when I got my amp it was a bit bassy actually. Was more warm sounding but as I used it the bass became more controlled yet still has the presence and goes very deep. Overall very neutral amp while also not sounding boring or lifeless. Almost hard to believe it is a neutral amp because it is so musical yet detailed. My favorite part about this amp is the great balance in the sound staging. You get great width and depth which makes the music that much more detailed and engaging.


----------



## rudi0504

lee730 said:


> Nice review . I agree on all but one point. Well initially when I got my amp it was a bit bassy actually. Was more warm sounding but as I used it the bass became more controlled yet still has the presence and goes very deep. Overall very neutral amp while also not sounding boring or lifeless. Almost hard to believe it is a neutral amp because it is so musical yet detailed. My favorite part about this amp is the great balance in the sound staging. You get great width and depth which makes the music that much more detailed and engaging.




Thank you lee
First out the box ,was no bass with my T 1, but now has very good clean bass .
Yes I am agreed with your 3 D soundstage ,
T1 is neutral and natural SQ amp with the best clarity and transparancy in this price range and 
Very dead quiet noise / very good black background ..i like my T1 very much pair with my fit ear 334 and phonak pre 232
Please try your T 1 with AK 100 is excellent combo


----------



## nk77

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Thank you lee
> First out the box ,was no bass with my T 1, but now has very good clean bass .
> Yes I am agreed with your 3 D soundstage ,
> T1 is neutral and natural SQ amp with the best clarity and transparancy in this price range and
> ...


 
   
  Thanks for great impression mate! Yeh same comment as Lee being that I initially thought it was a warm amp. After burn-in the neutral(ness) came about.
   
  Finally, I can ask someone but what do you think compared to the Pico Slim apart from soundstage? I imagine the Pico wouldn't be as neutral...let us know how things change with more burn in!


----------



## rudi0504

nk77 said:


> Thanks for great impression mate! Yeh same comment as Lee being that I initially thought it was a warm amp. After burn-in the neutral(ness) came about.
> 
> Finally, I can ask someone but what do you think compared to the Pico Slim apart from soundstage? I imagine the Pico wouldn't be as neutral...let us know how things change with more burn in!




Tralucent audio T 1 vs pico slim 

T1 :
Hign : is more open than my pico slim 
Pico slim : 
high : is good not dark sounding amp 

T1 :
Mid : like analog sound , but more forward than my pico slim and more clear , 
Pico slim :
Mid : like analog sound remember me as my Vynil time 
 Has Warner mid compare to my T1

T1:
Bass : very good in detail and clean sounding bass , very good impact , can go to low bass
Pico slim : 
Bass : almost the same bass quality as T1 very clean and detail bass too .
 Bass speed T 1 faster than my pico slim and pico slim has tow bass 

Separation : these two amp are very good in separation 

Clarity : T 1 has slightly better clarity compare to my pico slim 

Noise : T 1 is dead silent noise , 
 Pico slim has minor hiss to my fit ear 334 

Soundstage : these two amp has very good soundstage , T 1 has better depth than my pico slim

Power : T 1 has more power than my pico slim 
T1 : I drive my fit ear 334 at 9 o clock is already laud
Pico slim : I must drive my fit ear 334 at 11 o clock has the same level 

Battery life : 
Pico slim is my champion together with my arrow 4 G is 80 hours 
And my favorites amp for traveling .because of sizes and battery life .

T 1 has about 20 nonstop burn in time with volume from 9 o clock 

This isi my personal opinion


----------



## lee730

Sounds like the T1 is a steal of a deal in comparison to that $500+ Pico slim?


----------



## nk77

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Sounds like the T1 is a steal of a deal in comparison to that $500+ Pico slim?


 
   
  Yeh considering that was the other amp I was considering at first. And rudi0504 also reminded me that maybe I should use a protective cover for my portable gear! I am very lazy when it comes to that sometimes...


----------



## chiman

Sorry might be a stupid question but will the T1 be ok covered or put in a case? Won't get to hot? Thanks.


----------



## chiman

Well just put an order in for the T1 if I don't like it I blame you guys!


----------



## nk77

Quote: 





chiman said:


> Sorry might be a stupid question but will the T1 be ok covered or put in a case? Won't get to hot? Thanks.


 
   
  Hmm well from my usage it didn't get hot or even warm while it was in my pocket with the Ipod. On the desk in air conditioned office I keep it under cover with a thin cloth to protect from dust...
   
  I think Lee mentioned it got a bit on the warmer side if he was charging it at the same time as he was listening but that was all I believe.


----------



## nk77

Quote: 





chiman said:


> Well just put an order in for the T1 if I don't like it I blame you guys!


 
   
  I don't think you will be disappointed! What are you pairing it with if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## chiman

At the minute for iems it will be the CW31p from meelectronics and Xears xt 120 pro II. Going to be getting my 4.A end of next month though!


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





chiman said:


> At the minute for iems it will be the CW31p from meelectronics and Xears xt 120 pro II. Going to be getting my 4.A end of next month though!


 

 Those 4As will most likely be a big wake up call if you haven't heard anything comparable yet . Excitedly waiting for my Heir 8As .


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





chiman said:


> Well just put an order in for the T1 if I don't like it I blame you guys!


 
   
  Blame LEE.....he got us all hyped


----------



## jeffsf

OK, I've had my T1 for a couple of weeks now and have listened to enough different things that I think I can comment somewhat intelligently about it. The "Oh boy! New toys!" phase is over, so I hope this is a little more objective than it would have been when first received.
   
  First off, Gavin at Tralucent is great to work with. The amp was shipped quickly and arrived faster than either one of us anticipated. He followed up, which was a nice touch. Based on my experience, you can expect a smooth transaction without the frustrations of ordering from some other Asian suppliers.
   
   
  I've been listening to the T1 with quite the variety of equipment and I have to say I'm more than pleased with the sound. The definition is excellent and I haven't heard anything at all unexpected, which is a wonderful thing they way I like to hear my music. Using the amp is a noticeable improvement over driving IEMs directly with my source equipment.
   
  Sources:
   
  * Motherboard audio (Realtek ALC889)
  * Squeezebox v3 (Burr-Brown PCM1748E)
  * Samsung Galaxy S 4G (Wolfson WM8994, DAC maxed, +2 dB analog max)
  * Fiio E17 (Wolfson WM8740)
  * Hifimediy Sabre USB DAC (ESS ES9023)
   
  Data is lossless off original CDs. Music -- Jazz, solo, small group, big band, live, studio, Fusion, Progressive Rock, some Pop/Indie, some Electronica
   
  Headphones/IEMs:
   
  * Grado SR60i/SR80i
  * Senheiser HD25-1 II
  * Brainwavz B2
  * Sony MH1C
  * Blox M2C
  * Etymotic HF3/HF5
  * Etymotic ER-4PT, with and without "Genuine - Etymotic Research Convert P-to-S Cable Adapter ER38-24 Free Shipping!" (available for $16 on eBay)
   
   
*The Good*
   
  No issues driving any of the headphones/IEMs to levels that I consider more than adequate. 
   
   The Senheiser's bass tightened up enough so that they were much more listenable for my tastes. The Grados were what you would expect from Grados, though perhaps a little better 
   
  No issues with sibilance or harshness that I don't expect. The B2s are too sibilant for me on certain tracks (on any amp); the Etys handle the same material brilliantly. I expect cymbals to have an edge, drum rim-shots to be sharp, and to be able to hear fingers sliding on guitar strings. Basically live Jazz should sound live, not to be "easy listening" in its sonic signature. The T1 didn't improve the B2 sound for me, but I didn't expect miracles.
   
  Soundstage depth seems very good on the T1 and there is no sense that there is anything in the aural space that shouldn't be there. There is no audible hiss that I have heard, at any level.
   
  I don't know how quite to explain this, but with the Etys, there is so much great detail that I almost want to hear more. For example on Peter Gabriel's _Mercy Street _(_So, _2002 remaster), I can very clearly enjoy not only the richness of the harmonies, but also distinctly hear and place the very low level overdubbing of voice that was used. However, I find my self wanting even more from the sound. "Just let me even more clearly hear that mix." I don't know if it is there at all in the source material, my brain wanting a true "live" space with all its real echoes and reflections, or just my long-faded memories of studio monitors and Wilson Watt/Puppies being triggered by something that is amazingly detailed for a total of around $500 USD. I don't think it is a negative, just revealing of what my brain wants to hear in the glorious sonic space that the combination can produce.
   
  The T1 isn't going to make poor source material or transducers sound dramatically better. If anything, you're going to find that some of your source material isn't quite as good as you might want. Same for transducers -- on a Mac or my SGS4G, the HF5s and the ER-4s are pretty close in sonic quality. Drive them with the T1 and all of a sudden the more open soundstage of the ER-4s becomes evident.
   
  Without implying anything negative about the Fiio E17 at roughly half the price of the T1, the T1 provides a tighter bass and better soundstage all the way around (using the same DAC). I would say that the T1 is also cleaner on percussion and detail like fingers and picks on guitar strings than the E17. Assuming you have a good source, I would consider the T1 a meaningful upgrade for ~$150 USD over the current Fiio pieces (their Mount Blanc / E12 is not out at this time).
   
  The battery life seems to be very good, typically running for a couple days' of use between charges, though see my comments below. When the time comes, replacing the "9 V" Li-po battery shouldn't break the bank (~$18-20 USD for what is probably a similar one from Thomas Distributing, for example). Confirm with Tralucent before ordering anything though!
   
  The supplied mini-to-mini cable is very nicely finished, and works well when going from either my Sabre DAC or my SGS4G to the amp in a desktop situation, When moving around, I tend to use a 3' Monoprice cable laced through my belt loops with the phone in one pocket and the amp in the other. If someone wants to send me a better cable, I'll happily use it. For now, I'll spend the money replacing the first-generation CDs I have that I now know aren't standing up to the revealing power of the T1 and Ety ER-4s.
   
  Based on sound quality and my experience with several headphones and IEMs with the unit, I can highly recommend it at its current $230 USD price.
   
   
*The Bad*
   
  First, let me be clear, I haven't heard anything bad out of the T1. Quite the contrary! But a review is a review, and you should know what you're getting into. 
   
_The power switch on the back can be accidentally switched on in your pocket or briefcase. _It sucks to get to work and find out that your amp is dead.
   
_You can't use the amp while it is charging. _Thankfully, it runs for a few days of reasonable use before needing charging, but if that switch got toggled... 
   
_There is no "low-battery" indication._
   
_The front panel is too crowded. _I find it hard to easily adjust the volume, especially when there is a straight plug in the input jack. 
   
_Charges with _mini-_USB. _I have phone chargers (_micro-_USB) coming out my ears everywhere I go. _Mini-_USB ones are pretty rare now. I had to buy a couple micro-to-mini adapters to keep in the car and at work. _(Edit -- I should be clear that I don't think the micro-USB is all that great mechanically, so there is no really clear design choice on this one.)_
   
   
*The Ugly*
   
_The blue front-panel LED is bright, really bright. _Too bright for use on the bedside, at least for me.
   
_The machining on the recesses for the front-panel jacks isn't up to par. _At first I thought I was looking at big holes and hacked-down plastic jack bodies on the inside, but it is the way the front panel was machined.
   
   
*In Conclusion*
   
  This is a great sounding amp if you are looking for accurate reproduction. It is a significant improvement over direct-drive from my phone or my Sabre DAC even when increased volume isn't needed. The battery life is more than sufficient for my needs, though do protect the on/off switch when you move around. I'm very happy with my purchase!


----------



## chiman

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Those 4As will most likely be a big wake up call if you haven't heard anything comparable yet . Excitedly waiting for my Heir 8As .


 
  Yea can't wait for my 4.A, probably why I ended up looking at portable amps to go with it.
   
  Nice impressions Jeff, looking forward to getting mine. Hopefully will be here by next week.


----------



## nk77

Quote: 





jeffsf said:


> OK, I've had my T1 for a couple of weeks now and have listened to enough different things that I think I can comment somewhat intelligently about it. The "Oh boy! New toys!" phase is over, so I hope this is a little more objective than it would have been when first received.


 
   
  Funny that the one underlining fact with most impressions is the great customer service. I myself can attest to that fact. Pleasure to deal with. But anyway thanks for the great review! That blue light can indeed light up my room in the dark haha. 
   
  I did miss a battery notification at first but after several cycles I just charge before the battery dies (~20 hours). I wouldn't mind one though. But I guess this would just add another complication to the simple amp that is the T1. Simple yet still a fantastic amp for the price.
   
  And finally, funnily enough I had 4 of these mini-USB charging cables from old phones over the years. I got lucky. 
   
  EDIT: With regards to the Grados and Etys what were you using before the T1?


----------



## jeffsf

Quote: 





nk77 said:


> With regards to the Grados and Etys what were you using before the T1?


 
   
  Direct drive off various iDinguses, Macs, SGS4G, various DACs through Fiio e17, NAD 310


----------



## nk77

Quote: 





jeffsf said:


> Direct drive off various iDinguses, Macs, SGS4G, various DACs through Fiio e17, NAD 310


 
   
  Sorry didn't finish my question but you answered it anyway. I was supposed to ask about amps.


----------



## skyline385

Will the difference be noticeable on a Cowon Z2 using B2 ??


----------



## Loquah

I believe so. I tried the T1 via the HPO of my Cowon X7 and it sounds great!
   
  The Cowon's have good quality outputs, but the T1 is even better. Because the Cowon starts off good, the T1 is able to amplify a good quality source, but also seems to lend it's ability to control and maximise the earphone's sound. I noticed improved dynamics, bass and staging from the T1+X7 combo.


----------



## chiman

Received my T1 today, nice looking little amp. Have to agree that the led light is really bright!
   
  Also want to say I'm really impressed with the service and communication from Gavin!


----------



## Loquah

I've been plotting some modifications to the LED. Haven't worked out which one will be the most effective and least invasive, but will let you know if I come up with something because it illuminated my whole bedroom the other night!!


----------



## nk77

Quote: 





chiman said:


> Received my T1 today, nice looking little amp. Have to agree that the led light is really bright!
> 
> Also want to say I'm really impressed with the service and communication from Gavin!


 
   
  Haha another one to add to the group. Now we take over the world!! Let us know how it goes for you.
   
  Quote: 





loquah said:


> I've been plotting some modifications to the LED. Haven't worked out which one will be the most effective and least invasive, but will let you know if I come up with something because it illuminated my whole bedroom the other night!!


 
   
  What people don't know is that LED is actually similar to a Bat signal. Point it to the sky and Gavin will come to your aid...Use this power wisely.


----------



## Loquah

Quote: 





nk77 said:


> What people don't know is that LED is actually similar to a Bat signal. Point it to the sky and Gavin will come to your aid...Use this power wisely.


 
   
  I'll try that out next time I *really* want a coffee or something!


----------



## nk77

Quote: 





loquah said:


> I'll try that out next time I *really* want a coffee or something!


 
   
  haha I possibly should have included that Gavin only helps with Tralucent stuff. But for everything else he charges a callout fee to pay for T1 (bat)mobile fuel costs...


----------



## Loquah

Of course, and it would only be if I *REALLY* needed a coffee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Jokes aside, Gavin's service and assistance (on Tralucent matters) is exceptional and the product simply rocks!


----------



## lee730

You could always put a small piece of tape over the light . I agree it is quite bright though. If I'm charging it at night I'm sure to turn it towards the wall area away from my bed .


----------



## basementdweller

I haven't been a party to the flavor of the month club in a while and I have this weird thing about liking to try out portable amps.  Listened for about 30 minutes with my Miracles through my CLAS.  I haven't given it near enough time to make any real comments and haven't even burned it in yet.  However, if what I am hearing so far is any indication then you guys are right and it is in fact excellent...well with one pair of IEMs and little to no sleep anyway.  I haven't heard any absence of base like some mentioned experiencing prior to burn in.  Perhaps I will get more as I go along but I certainly don't need it.
   
  I will comment on the cosmetics simply because it doesn't take a lot of time to form a solid opinion about those.  The light is very bright, but that doesn't bother me...rather cool actually.  The housing is smaller than I expected it to be.  No idea why I thought it would be bigger given that most of the pictures are taken with customs.  I like the housing quite a bit, it isn't up to the standards of my Continental but it is still nice.  The box is nice.  I personally could care less about packaging, but I have noticed that many here do so I thought I would mention it.  It looked very nice up until I put it in the trash(I really didn't but I probably will).  Space is limited.  I really like the included mini-mini; it looks very high class and well made.  Even though I usually stick to right angle connectors I can't see not using this little cord in the future.  The power/USB connector is possibly the cheapest one I have ever seen.  I have to wiggle mine around just right to get it to charge.  I must remember, sometime tomorrow, to use a normal run of the mill USB cord to make sure it is in fact the cable and not the amp portion that is loose.  Given the cheapness of the cord and the niceness of the amp I am going out on a limb for now and assuming it is the cord.  I really don't care about the cord and wouldn't have cared if they hadn't included one, but again I know someone else might.
   
  Can't wait to have time to listen to music and give some more solid feedback on the sound.  I really want to contribute a little here since, again you guys where right, Gavin is very nice and so far the little amp gives the impression that it performs above its' price point.


----------



## lee730

Good to hear basement . Yeah my findings on the amp are a bit different initially as well. The bass was a bit looser in the beginning for me but later tightened up yet has the same quantity without going overboard. It is a very nice emphasis IMO that compliments the mids.


----------



## rudi0504

Tralucent Audio T1 make in Indonesia the best selling amp yet .

In between 2 days 10 pcs T1 sold out , this is the fastest selling ever in our local community .


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Tralucent Audio T1 make in Indonesia the best selling amp yet .
> In between 2 days 10 pcs T1 sold out , this is the fastest selling ever in our local community .


 

 Your words must spread like poison rudi .


----------



## nk77

Quote: 





basementdweller said:


> Can't wait to have time to listen to music and give some more solid feedback on the sound.  I really want to contribute a little here since, again you guys where right, Gavin is very nice and so far the little amp gives the impression that it performs above its' price point.


 
   
  Thanks for the impression basementdweller..let us know if it is the cable that is causing issues. And let Tralucent know as well.
   
  Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Tralucent Audio T1 make in Indonesia the best selling amp yet .
> In between 2 days 10 pcs T1 sold out , this is the fastest selling ever in our local community .


 
   
  Wow that is incredible! Did they audition yours first?


----------



## rudi0504

lee730 said:


> Your words must spread like poison rudi .




This is honey Lee , because T1 sound so sweet like honey 

Only 4 of us has heard T1 from my friend , after I post my impression in audiophile indonesia

And through blackberry messenger group , in between 2 hours 8 friends done pre order .

And the rest 2 friends in 2 days time


----------



## rudi0504

nk77 said:


> Thanks for the impression basementdweller..let us know if it is the cable that is causing issues. And let Tralucent know as well.
> 
> 
> Wow that is incredible! Did they audition yours first?




Only 4 friends has heard our T1, I was the 1st in Indonesia owned T1 , after that my friend 

Pitsel is number 2 own T1 in Indonesia and than follow 10 friends


----------



## lee730

lol I agree it is really that good. The amp also continues to change for quite some time. I'd say around 250 it fully settles in. The fact that I'm using it exclusively with my DX100 further proves that .


----------



## sensui123

lee730 twisted my arm on the dx100 thread, just ordered 1 and hope to be pleased as the rest of you seem.  I have my doubts whether this amp is capable enough for orthos like LCD-2 (I want this to be my main transportable setup with the dx100), but figured I give this a chance before I get the MK3-B or perhaps the successor to the Intruder that's been rumored lately.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





sensui123 said:


> lee730 twisted my arm on the dx100 thread, just ordered 1 and hope to be pleased as the rest of you seem.  I have my doubts whether this amp is capable enough for orthos like LCD-2 (I want this to be my main transportable setup with the dx100), but figured I give this a chance before I get the MK3-B or perhaps the successor to the Intruder that's been rumored lately.


 

 Let us know how it works out . The amp is quite powerful as is and using the DX100 LO I think it should have more than enough Juice to cover you in this regard .


----------



## jaytee189

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Only 4 friends has heard our T1, I was the 1st in Indonesia owned T1 , after that my friend
> Pitsel is number 2 own T1 in Indonesia and than follow 10 friends


 
  And I got the last one from KK. sorry, can't give the impressions yet since the T1 still on long shipping routes to my hometown in Bajawa, Flores, NTT.
  Will post the impressions once I received it.


----------



## rudi0504

jaytee189 said:


> And I got the last one from KK. sorry, can't give the impressions yet since the T1 still on long shipping routes to my hometown in Bajawa, Flores, NTT.
> Will post the impressions once I received it.




Congrats Jemmy to T 1 owner units 

 I am waiting your impression , I hope you can receive by tomorrow


----------



## Girls Generation

I just love the center focus of this amp.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> I just love the center focus of this amp.


 

 Yep everything is so balanced and musical. Yet it is also full sounding.


----------



## puffmtd

After reading all the glowing reports, I ordered one about an hour ago.  I just checked my email and there was a note from Gavin thanking me for the purchase and getting it ready to ship.  You can't beat customer service like that!


----------



## nk77

Quote: 





sensui123 said:


> lee730 twisted my arm on the dx100 thread, just ordered 1 and hope to be pleased as the rest of you seem.  I have my doubts whether this amp is capable enough for orthos like LCD-2 (I want this to be my main transportable setup with the dx100), but figured I give this a chance before I get the MK3-B or perhaps the successor to the Intruder that's been rumored lately.


 
   
  I think you would find the T1 being able to get the LCD-2 to reasonable listening levels but possibly won't be as great as a desktop setup in terms of bass tightness, slam and whatnot. GirlsGen can elaborate here or PM him if you wish. I believe I read  people using the LCD-2 with the MkII with quite a good output...(I imagine the MK3-B would be better). It really depends on what you define 'capable' as and how much you wish to compromise in terms of amps when using it as a portable setup as opposed to an ideal desktop environment with PSUs etc....
   
  Let us know how you find things when you eventually can compare to the Mk3-B. That will be an interesting read.
   
  Btw do you really use the LCD-2s as a portable? I would be afraid to take it outside the room!
   
  EDIT: I'm afraid of girl germs. Btw have you seen that cool LCD-3 particles video: http://www.head-fi.org/t/635572/audeze-particles-video


----------



## lee730

He did mention using it with his DX100 which will provide even more power for them so in that I think he'll be fine. But I agree there are probably more capable amps available but we'll see. At least from comments I've gathered this amp is hitting other amps in the $500.00 plus range. Even Shigzeo is very impressed with this amp.


----------



## nk77

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> He did mention using it with his DX100 which will provide even more power for them so in that I think he'll be fine. But I agree there are probably more capable amps available but we'll see. At least from comments I've gathered this amp is hitting other amps in the $500.00 plus range. Even Shigzeo is very impressed with this amp.


 
   
  Yeh it will be interesting to how this fairs against something 3 times the price (as in Mk3-B vs T1)


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





nk77 said:


> Yeh it will be interesting to how this fairs against something 3 times the price (as in Mk3-B vs T1)


 

 Killer of Giants alert!


----------



## Girls Generation

Yes funny because I have the LCD2r2 with the T1 amp with me on my desk right now. I've had the O2 for a long time as well to compare. I also know that the MkII was not quite enough with the LCD2, and stuff like the SR71B beat it, though they claim MK3B sounds much more fun, and able to drive the LCD2, esp. via balanced. I've also had the DX100 and it was enough to drive the LCD2 well.
   
  Quote: 





nk77 said:


> I think you would find the T1 being able to get the LCD-2 to reasonable listening levels but possibly won't be as great as a desktop setup in terms of bass tightness, slam and whatnot. GirlsGen can elaborate here or PM him if you wish. I believe I read  people using the LCD-2 with the MkII with quite a good output...


----------



## Loquah

I often run the HD650s from my T1 and they're easier to drive than the LCD-2 (or so I believe).
   
  The only thing the T1 can't do as well as desktop setups is the overall dynamics of the music so the space and ambience seems a little less to my ears. For a portable, it is extremely good, but I think having the extra dynamic range from a 120V / 240V system makes a difference in terms of getting the absolute max from the headphones.
   
  Can't say enough though about how good it is with full size headphones, just with the caveat that it's good in relation to being a portable.


----------



## sensui123

I've been running LCD-2 exclusively pretty much with my Lyr thus far since I find them having great synergy together with the proper tubes.  The LCD-3 I drive with the Mjolnir and that will stay put.  I bought the LCD-2 to have as a "transportable" setup with the dx100, not portable.  To me there is an important distinction, I am under no delusions that I can wear open back headphones in public easily carrying something like the dx100 along with amp on the go heh.  What I want is a nice listening station that I can take along with me on vacations and trips.  My portable setup is basically nice universal IEMs like the Shures, Heir, and Westone along with decent sources like the Sony Walkmans.....I doubt as good as the dx100 but I can't have that on the go with me.  I will most definitely buy the mk3-b but am waiting for the black color to come in stock.....I don't want to pick up the silver one and have it contrast with my dx100.....no real hurry and it gives me an excuse to let the wallet have a break hah (so much for that with the purchase of T1).  I will post back with what I think....I am also very curious about the reports of this thing outdoing the pico slim for IEMs as I've always thought highly of this amp in my experience with IEMs.  Endless toys.


----------



## nk77

Quote: 





sensui123 said:


> I will post back with what I think....I am also very curious about the reports of this thing outdoing the pico slim for IEMs as I've always thought highly of this amp in my experience with IEMs.  Endless toys.


 
   
  Cool thanks beforehand. I have read mixed impressions on the pico slim so I decided against for the moment. I would still like to try it out one of these days for comparison.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





nk77 said:


> Cool thanks beforehand. I have read mixed impressions on the pico slim so I decided against for the moment. I would still like to try it out one of these days for comparison.


 

 I ended up going for the UHA4 instead from all the good reviews. Plus the UHA4 is the Arrow Killer . The UHA6 MKII would crush the Pico IMO but you don't get as good of a volume control. Thing is it was very good still for general purposes unless you were using it with a very powerful source. Also keep in mind a digital pot does take away some transparency from the amp.


----------



## nk77

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> I ended up going for the UHA4 instead from all the good reviews. Plus the UHA4 is the Arrow Killer . The UHA6 MKII would crush the Pico IMO but you don't get as good of a volume control. Thing is it was very good still for general purposes unless you were using it with a very powerful source. Also keep in mind a digital pot does take away some transparency from the amp.


 
   
  Yeh was gonna mention that but deleted it...was gonna say that I would most probably try the UHA6S-MKII before I would consider the pico slim mainly due to reviews and your comments...


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





nk77 said:


> Yeh was gonna mention that but deleted it...was gonna say that I would most probably try the UHA6S-MKII before I would consider the pico slim mainly due to reviews and your comments...


 

 Still ended up selling it in the end though  & kept the T1 . However if not for the Triad I would still have the UHA6 MKII for my desktop. It was really that good. Just doesn't serve me as well on the go as the T1 does so in the end it wasn't getting used and was collecting dust. I have to admit though if you are looking for the ultimate in low volume listening without channel imbalance (talking sissy-girl volumes lol) the UHA4 and I'm sure the Pico would work really well in that situation.


----------



## nk77

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Still ended up selling it in the end though  & kept the T1 . However if not for the Triad I would still have the UHA6 MKII for my desktop. It was really that good. Just doesn't serve me as well on the go as the T1 does so in the end it wasn't getting used and was collecting dust. I have to admit though if you are looking for the ultimate in low volume listening without channel imbalance (talking sissy-girl volumes lol) the UHA4 and I'm sure the Pico would work really well in that situation.


 
   
  Oh wow I didn't realise you sold it. A sad farewell indeed but made room for the T1 I guess...what else do you have in your sights for future (mainly IEM use)?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





nk77 said:


> Oh wow I didn't realise you sold it. A sad farewell indeed but made room for the T1 I guess...what else do you have in your sights for future (mainly IEM use)?


 

 Hopefully just gonna stick with the Updated 1Plus2 and the Heir 8A. I still need to sell of the Sony MDR-7550s. Don't think they will get used much at all anymore to be honest...


----------



## nk77

Quote: 





jaytee189 said:


> And I got the last one from KK. sorry, can't give the impressions yet since the T1 still on long shipping routes to my hometown in Bajawa, Flores, NTT.
> Will post the impressions once I received it.


 
   
  Welcome to head-fi. Look forward to impressions thanks.


----------



## rudi0504

Hi Jemmy
Please burn in first at least 50 hours to get the right sound signature from your T1
Out the box soumd is nothing special


----------



## ace8888

All I can say after approx 72 hours of burn in.... is that,, T1 indeed sounds special!!!! Just like the reviews that i've been reading here. 

Pairing it with DX100 and tg334... This combo sound oh so sweet, absolute joy to these ears 
Background noise is non-existence... pitch black.. so definitely improvement to the clarity and overall definition and i can also hear that soundstage is slightly bigger. 

For me the most improvement is the smoothness and how things sorta flow together effortlessly 
Guitar plucking got that extra "twangg" sound and on some track i could hear more bass reverberation...

Will post more impression when I got more burn in time with this lovely amp.


----------



## Poetic

How well does the T1 pair with the He-500 and He-400. These are main full size can's that i am currently Using with my Ibasso dx100. I really love the sound of the o2. I am wondering if the T1 is a noticable upgrade over the O2.


----------



## lee730

In terms of Power the O2 has more power. But in terms of quality I feel the T1 has better sound quality over the O2. Now will the T1 be enough volume for you? I'm not so sure. However connected to my DACport LX I found it to have way too much power when combined with that DAC in bit for bit. So I couldn't use it with good volume control before hitting channel imbalance. So it may have more than enough power in regards to volume needed.


----------



## Loquah

Just finished my full review of the T1 over on my blog... 
   
  http://passionforsound.wordpress.com/2012/12/31/tralucent-t1/
   
  I seriously love this little amplifier. Was listening to it with my HD650s the other night and was amazed at how well it drove the HD650s for a portable.


----------



## azarel

anyone tried T1 with studio v 3rd anv player?


----------



## chiman

Good read Loquah, thanks for finding the time to post your blog.
   
  Was enjoying mine then it ran out of charge  so far maybe a little over 20 hours on mine.
   
  Also has anyone tried a different mini-usb cale to charge their T1?  I've tried a cheapy cable with multiple charge connectors on the end of it,. It's not as loose but still loose..


----------



## nk77

Quote: 





chiman said:


> Good read Loquah, thanks for finding the time to post your blog.
> 
> Was enjoying mine then it ran out of charge  so far maybe a little over 20 hours on mine.
> 
> Also has anyone tried a different mini-usb cale to charge their T1?  I've tried a cheapy cable with multiple charge connectors on the end of it,. It's not as loose but still loose..


 
   
  Do you mean loose, as in, USB connection feels loose once plugged into the amplifier? In other words, jiggles around? There's a bit of play with the 2 cables (can't find the Tralucent supplied one, only 2 of my own). Had a short one for laptop and a longer one for charging off power point/PSU and they jiggle a bit too. Still charges - no interruption to charge as far as LED charging light goes..


----------



## chiman

Yup that's what I meant nk77, it's not a problem. Just thought maybe my unit had a small fault. Thanks.


----------



## basementdweller

Just want anyone who read my post to know that the included USB cord was the source of my problem.  Tried using another cord and, while not exactly a tight fit, it worked the way it should.  After reading about the amp's extremely low output impedance I am starting to wonder if the T1 has a 'fun' coloration in the lows or if that is simply the way my miracles are supposed to sound...either way it has made electronic/industrial rock interesting.


----------



## nk77

I was under the impression the lower output impedance would yield a flatter response (otherwise known as 'less fun'). I think the miracles might be doing the trick while the amp is supplying it the magic.


----------



## basementdweller

Well that's what I mean.  Unless I am mistaken a low output impedance can't make a headphone, that does not have a flat sound curve, flat.  It just allows the particular headphone to sound the way it was designed to sound.  I know the Miracle is supposed to have a slight boost down low but I never really noticed it in the same way that I do with the T1.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





basementdweller said:


> Well that's what I mean.  Unless I am mistaken a low output impedance can't make a headphone, that does not have a flat sound curve, flat.  It just allows the particular headphone to sound the way it was designed to sound.  I know the Miracle is supposed to have a slight boost down low but I never really noticed it in the same way that I do with the T1.


 

 Yeah the T1 brings all my IEMs to life and brings great balance to the sound stage (from bassy IEMs to neutral/balanced). I noticed my T1 amp was a bit warmer before burn in and it settled down a bit yet still kept that very nice bass emphasis although it's still neutral.  I find it to really excel in all 3 areas but for me bass and treble were the first to come to mind. But they all compliment each-other so well. So the mids are also fleshed out due to the balance brought within the sound staging. You have great width and depth. Something I am generally not accustomed to in amps in general. Normally an amp goes overboard or is lacking in one of those areas, but not the T1.


----------



## Loquah

Quote: 





basementdweller said:


> Well that's what I mean.  Unless I am mistaken a low output impedance can't make a headphone, that does not have a flat sound curve, flat.  It just allows the particular headphone to sound the way it was designed to sound.  I know the Miracle is supposed to have a slight boost down low but I never really noticed it in the same way that I do with the T1.


 
  It's going back a while to my days in car audio so I'm a little foggy, but my understanding is this:
   
  Low impedance makes controlling the drivers very difficult (i.e. it can result in excess, unwanted movement which creates sound that shouldn't be there / isn't in the recording). The larger the difference between output impedance and transducer impedance (i.e. IEM impedance), the more control the amplifier will have over the drivers.
   
  In the case of the T1, it has an output impedance of 80-160 times less than the Miracles (15.9 ohms) meaning that the T1 can exert excellent control over the Miracles. The result is clean, punchy sound which is accurate and textured. It won't increase the amount of bass, but it will increase the quality. A less-controlled setup will yield more bloated sounding bass which may sound fuller, but generally not as exciting due to lost texture and accuracy.
   
  I used to design high impedance (8 - 16 ohm) audio systems in cars for the same reason. Car audio amps could safely drive down to 1 ohm in many cases, but the result was all boom and bloat without the clarity and texture that should be present because there wasn't enough difference between output impedance and speaker impedance. My car would never win SPL comps (not that I ever entered one), but plenty of people were shocked by the sound produced from my relatively simple setup - all because of great driver control.
   
  A bit off track, but hopefully this illustrates the importance of low output impedance to create the control that gives clarity, life and excitement to music.


----------



## lee730

1/8 rule all the way but consider multi BA drivers don't necessarily adhere to this (it is better to use as low of an output impedance as possible). This is due to not all BA drivers in an IEM having the exact same impedance rating to begin with. Thus you can't really go by the 1/8 rule (more so applicable to dynamics) as this will vary depending on application. Tomcy filled me in on this and it makes a lot of sense. The Fit Ear 334 has 43 to 45 ohms impedance. But the bass and treble drivers are around 16 ohms so that is a big difference between the mids drivers which are rated quite a bit higher. So in reality you are less likely to alter the mids on them but very much the treble and bass with above 2 ohms output impedance ratings.


----------



## Loquah

lee730 said:


> 1/8 rule all the way but consider multi BA drivers don't necessarily adhere to this (it is better to use as low of an output impedance as possible). This is due to not all BA drivers in an IEM having the exact same impedance to begin rating.  Thus you can't really go by the 1/8 rule (more so applicable to dynamics) as this will vary depending on application. Tomcy filled me in on this and it makes a lot of sense. The Fit Ear 334 has 43 to 45 ohms impedance. But the bass and treble drivers are around 16 ohms now so that is a big difference between the mids which are rated quite a bit higher. So in reality you are less likely to alter the mids on them but very much the treble and bass with above 2 ohms output impedance ratings.




Interesting. I would have thought that the overall resistance of the circuit was what mattered, but I guess each individual BA will "talk" back into the circuit based on its own impedance. 

In the end you're right, the lower the output impedance, the more range of impedance you'll have control over.


----------



## zeinharis

Subscribe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I've been looking small sized amp for using it at the office and i've been told that the T1 can take both dynamic (Dt880/600 ohm) and ortho (HE-500) into different teritory. I'm skiping the magni since it only sale on the US, and the T1 might be enough for me until i can get the M8

 Currently i'm using the Dacport LX to drive all my cans, and the result is pretty good especially with the HE-500, i never find my HE-500's is being underpowered with the Dacport LX, it's pretty weird huh since the Dacport LX is only a DAC. I believe the Dacport LX can give more power to the T1 so that my HE-500's will become a different "beast"


----------



## Loquah

I think you'll be very happy with the T1.


----------



## basementdweller

Quote: 





zeinharis said:


> Subscribe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I seriously doubt the T1 will power 600 ohm DT880s to anything approaching a normal listening levels.  I've plugged all of my phones into the T1: Miracle, HE400, LCD2, and T1.  Really I think it was designed with IEMs in mind first and foremost, but it works with all my phones....except the 600ohm Beyers.  I can't even comment on sound quality here because I had to max the volume pot to hear what I normally hear well left of 11 o' clock on my other amps.  I knew it has a pretty low gain and does not have the voltage swing for high impedance phones but I tried it anyway just for fun.


----------



## Toe Tag

Does anyone know what the op amp is inside the Tralucent T1?


----------



## Loquah

basementdweller said:


> I seriously doubt the T1 will power 600 ohm DT880s to anything approaching a normal listening levels.  I've plugged all of my phones into the T1: Miracle, HE400, LCD2, and T1.  Really I think it was designed with IEMs in mind first and foremost, but it works with all my phones....except the 600ohm Beyers.  I can't even comment on sound quality here because I had to max the volume pot to hear what I normally hear well left of 11 o' clock on my other amps.  I knew it has a pretty low gain and does not have the voltage swing for high impedance phones but I tried it anyway just for fun.




Really? What was your source? I easily drove my HD650s with the T1 at only 50-60% volume. Maybe your source line-out is low voltage. 

It doesn't quite match a desktop amp, but is still very good.


----------



## basementdweller

Quote: 





loquah said:


> Really? What was your source? I easily drove my HD650s with the T1 at only 50-60% volume. Maybe your source line-out is low voltage.
> It doesn't quite match a desktop amp, but is still very good.


 
  Good point.  It was straight out of the ipod.  I will run it through a 2v DAC in the morning to see what happens.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





basementdweller said:


> Good point.  It was straight out of the ipod.  I will run it through a 2v DAC in the morning to see what happens.


 

 Yep that will do it for sure. Ipods really aren't that powerful while others will disagree with me. 30mW is nothing compared to the DX100s 245mW of power lol. Same for the Studio Vs 85mW of power. I actually found the T1 amp to be too powerful when using it with my DACport LX in bit for bit due to the DACport LX also being very powerful lol. Basically I'd run into channel imbalance before reaching an acceptable volume level (so having to listen at  too loud of a volume). But powering a full size headphone should be sufficient I would think. We'll see .


----------



## l0rdr0ck

Quote: 





basementdweller said:


> Good point.  It was straight out of the ipod.  I will run it through a 2v DAC in the morning to see what happens.


 
  Try a LOD cable, it makes enough of a difference with line level out to drive T1 awesomely.


----------



## shigzeo

It's quite a bit later than I had hoped, but my official review is up at TouchMyApps. SHORT: I love this amp's sound and build. There are a few niggles with volume gain that should be dealt with, but apart from that, the T1 outputs pretty much perfect sound. Stick any earphone/headphone up to it and not a one will show its output poorly. The T1 is very very well engineered.
   
T1 portable amplifier in review.


----------



## Ixion

This site is starting to be a bad influence, The T1 will be my fourth purchase this month..
   
   
  Its about time that Turkish LOD thats been sat on my desk for the past 6 months got some use...


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





ixion said:


> This site is starting to be a bad influence, The T1 will be my fourth purchase this month..
> 
> 
> Its about time that Turkish LOD thats been sat on my desk for the past 6 months got some use...


 
  What are your other purchases?  Inquiring minds want to know LOL


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> What are your other purchases?  Inquiring minds want to know LOL


 

 Why you being so Niele!!!  lol


----------



## shigzeo

Quote: 





ixion said:


> This site is starting to be a bad influence, The T1 will be my fourth purchase this month..
> 
> 
> Its about time that Turkish LOD thats been sat on my desk for the past 6 months got some use...


 
  You won't be unimpressed. I stated very clearly (or I hope clearly) the issues of the T1, which are shared with some other amps anyway. It is very truly a gem at its price point and at price points above - in terms of performance and in terms of overall appeal (accessories, use of non cheapo case, standardised charging port, battery, etc.). Well worth it. Be glad to hear back when you have yours in hand.


----------



## lee730

I agree. The fact that I used the T1 amp as my go to Amp with my DX100 is saying a lot. Its amp section is superior to the one in the DX100 (which is not a cheap piece of gear mind you).


----------



## shigzeo

I wouldn't go so far as to say it is better than the DX100. It is good, but the DX100 wipes the floor with any portable amp I've used in presenting wide stereo, low noise, and extremely high resolution. But, it may be too high resolution, sounding at times dull and lifeless because simply, it offers quality closer to CD than any portable amp out there. The T1 technically can't keep up with it except maybe in voltage, but I've not tested that. What it does is offer a flavour - something you won't get with the DX100 at all. Nada.
   
  All amps cast some shadow on the music, the T1 adds intimacy while keeping up a very high quality image and resolution. But the DX100 has no faults at all.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> I wouldn't go so far as to say it is better than the DX100. It is good, but the DX100 wipes the floor with any portable amp I've used in presenting wide stereo, low noise, and extremely high resolution. But, it may be too high resolution, sounding at times dull and lifeless because simply, it offers quality closer to CD than any portable amp out there. The T1 technically can't keep up with it except maybe in voltage, but I've not tested that. What it does is offer a flavour - something you won't get with the DX100 at all. Nada.
> 
> All amps cast some shadow on the music, the T1 adds intimacy while keeping up a very high quality image and resolution. But the DX100 has no faults at all.


 

 Hmm really? I felt the T1 amp was better than the DX100 internal amp section. This is why I much preferred to use my DX100 via LOD to the T1 amp and I felt the sound quality was a nice upgrade from the internal amp. Going back to the DX100 internal amp in comparison left me a bit underwhelmed.... Not saying the internal amp is a bad amp because it isn't. But I much preferred the T1 paired to the DX100 LO instead . The fact that I was willing to carry around that extra bulk for that extra sound quality is saying quite a bit lol .


----------



## shigzeo

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Hmm really? I felt the T1 amp was better than the DX100 internal amp section. This is why I much preferred to use my DX100 via LOD to the T1 amp and I felt the sound quality was a nice upgrade from the internal amp. Going back to the DX100 internal amp in comparison left me a bit underwhelmed....


 
  Underwhelmed is a feeling. The DX100 drives earphones/headphones better than most portable amps out there, if not all. BUT it has a very high resolution sound, which I find more and more simply isn't what most audiophiles want. The T1 is the amp I recommend most at its price and for many reasons above its price, and it has a wonderfully coherent and trim soundstage that can be moody and powerful at the same time. The DX100 gives you an engulfing chasm and that is it. 
   
  I've come to like the T1 sound very much. I plug it into all my devices, including the DX100, but honestly, on a technical level, the DX100 has for most uses, no equal in the portable amp world. If you want to talk about driving hungry headphones to 100% of the volume scale with no artefacts, some amps will surpass it, but at normal listening levels and to loud listening levels, it's top.
   
  But, it's as sterile as digital can be. Adding the T1 to a portable collection: mine pairs with an iPod shuffle, iPod nano 6G, HiSound AMP3 Pro2 (haha) and DX100, each with love. The one area it may do better than the DX100 is with very very low Ω earphones, possibly keeping a slightly more even keel frequency response. As a measurement, that is its better. Sound quality, as a measure of how/what you want to hear, is another story. 
   
  Measured performance is the realm of the DX100.


----------



## lee730

That could be a part of it as I don't use hard to drive headphones. But IEMs.  I never said the DX100 lacks in driving power. I know it is one of the best portable (if not the best portable) for driving hard to drive headphones in a single unit. Just its amp section can be improved upon to my preferences. I felt the T1 added a wider and more balanced sound stage. So a more fuller sound with all my IEMs. This leads to improvements in all areas. From treble, mids and bass for me. From neutral to bass-heavy the T1 paired extremely well with all my IEMs . I really don't like how it pairs with the Studio V 3rd ANV though lol. I find the Studio V is a creature of its own device. It just wants to be left alone and do its own bidding without help .


----------



## shigzeo

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> That could be a part of it as I don't use hard to drive headphones. But IEMs.  I never said the DX100 lacks in driving power. I know it is one of the best portable (if not the best portable) for driving hard to drive headphones in a single unit. Just its amp section can be improved upon to my preferences. I felt the T1 added a wider and more balanced sound stage. So a more fuller sound with all my IEMs. This leads to improvements in all areas. From treble, mids and bass for me. From neutral to bass-heavy the T1 paired extremely well with all my IEMs . I really don't like how it pairs with the Studio V 3rd ANV though lol. I find the Studio V is a creature of its own device. It just wants to be left alone and do its own bidding without help .


 
  The sound stage has a whole whack of things in it. But in raw numbers, the T1 posts a smaller stereo image than the DX100 does. There is also a bit more distortion in the signal. The combination of those, however, is very helpful to the ear. Tighter stereo images help your brain relate left and right better. Sussing wider signals is harder, takes time to adapt to, especially with headphones. But again, in all benchmarks, the DX100 is without peer. It's just that that sound may NOT be for you. It is probably not for everyone, the reason, in fact, that HIFiman and Colorfly design circuits with much more distortion and generally less resolution in them.
   
  DX100 is brute force performance, generally bowling everything down. 
   
  The T1 is a high-performance amp that bowls its competition down but retains a wonderful mix of mellifluence and cohesion that is only possible with a signal that allows some exceptions.


----------



## Loquah

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> It's quite a bit later than I had hoped, but my official review is up at TouchMyApps. SHORT: I love this amp's sound and build. There are a few niggles with volume gain that should be dealt with, but apart from that, the T1 outputs pretty much perfect sound. Stick any earphone/headphone up to it and not a one will show its output poorly. The T1 is very very well engineered.
> 
> T1 portable amplifier in review.


 
   
  Great review! I had a good read of the T1 review and a few others (portatube, Heir 3 & 4ai) on your site - really enjoyed them.
   
  How would you compare the T1 to the Portatube? (In terms of amp stage, not DAC obviously)


----------



## lee730

Why is it every time I hear that name "Portatube" I think of a cross-between a Porta potty and a tub .


----------



## shigzeo

Quote: 





loquah said:


> Great review! I had a good read of the T1 review and a few others (portatube, Heir 3 & 4ai) on your site - really enjoyed them.
> 
> How would you compare the T1 to the Portatube? (In terms of amp stage, not DAC obviously)


 
  That is a very very hard one to answer. Both the T1 and the PortaTube are favourites of mine. The PortaTube has a slightly sweeter sound in the upper end. It was the first thing I noticed. It is a very atypical valve sound. It's like a sweet sounding solid state amp with some of the distortion of valves thrown in. 
   
  The T1 lacks the distortion, but it retains some of the intimacy. It is also smaller, better made and fits in a pocket. The 6,3mm plug of the portatube is a godsend. Both have very little background noise. LOVE. 
   
  Which I prefer? Hard to say. The Portatube's volume pot is much more refined and the colour... oh God the lovely colour. But the T1 is a stunning kit. If/when the refinements come to the volume pot and the LEDs are dimmed the T1 will simply be an impossible amp to attack. But the Portatube has its own very unique voice.
   
  Both absolute favourites.


----------



## lee730

So the portatube is a cross between solid state along with the euphoric/smooth sound of a tube amp? That sounds kinda nice .


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> What are your other purchases?  Inquiring minds want to know LOL


 
 Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Why you being so Niele!!!  lol


 
  I cannot help myself! I want it ALL


----------



## shigzeo

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> So the portatube is a cross between solid state along with the euphoric/smooth sound of a tube amp? That sounds kinda nice .


 
  Are we getting off topic yet again?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> Are we getting off topic yet again?


 

 We can just call it comparisons between the T1s sound .


----------



## shigzeo

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> We can just call it comparisons between the T1s sound .


 
  You win again.


----------



## Toe Tag

What is the best DAC to feed the T1 then? How about the DACport LX? Or the DX100... though it seems like a luxury.


----------



## shigzeo

It is sanded off, and considering how many copy cats are in the game, I think it is every company's prerogative to protect their small or large investments in research and development by hiding what they can from the copycats. In Europe and North America you don't see so many copy cats, but here in Asia, especially China, Korea, and Japan, there are so many small companies trying to rip off the biggies. The Japanese will tell you they don't copy - that they never have, but dear me... they are blind. 
   
  Anyway, I have no idea what the op-amp is.
   
  The better the source you can connect to the T1, the better, just like any amp. The T1 has a nice enough circuit that it can reduce hiss from poor sources or expand the line outs of good gear. If the volume gets fixed, even line-level outputs will be easy to handle.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> It is sanded off, and considering how many copy cats are in the game, I think it is every company's prerogative to protect their small or large investments in research and development by hiding what they can from the copycats. In Europe and North America you don't see so many copy cats, but here in Asia, especially China, Korea, and Japan, there are so many small companies trying to rip off the biggies. The Japanese will tell you they don't copy - that they never have, but dear me... they are blind.
> 
> Anyway, I have no idea what the op-amp is.
> 
> The better the source you can connect to the T1, the better, just like any amp. The T1 has a nice enough circuit that it can reduce hiss from poor sources or expand the line outs of good gear. If the volume gets fixed, even line-level outputs will be easy to handle.


 
   
  Just keep in mind if the LO source is very powerful I cannot recommend the T1 amp with sensitive IEMs as its volume pot lacks good volume control without channel imbalance at lower volumes. With more so power hungry headphones then I'd say otherwise . Pretty much on the DX100 I'd fix the T1 amp at half volume and put the DX100 line out at around 155 to a bit more depending on the track. No way could I put it at max volume or line level and not destroy my hearing lol (without running into channel imbalance that is). Pretty much that is my only qualm with this amp. The LED can be a bit bright but I can't really fault that. Sometimes its actually helpful in the dark .


----------



## shigzeo

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Just keep in mind if the LO source is very powerful I cannot recommend the T1 amp with sensitive IEMs as its volume pot lacks good volume control without channel imbalance at lower volumes. With more so power hungry headphones then I'd say otherwise . Pretty much on the DX100 I'd fix the T1 amp at half volume and put the DX100 line out at around 155 to a bit more depending on the track. No way could I put it at max volume or line level and not destroy my hearing lol (without running into channel imbalance that is). Pretty much that is my only qualm with this amp. The LED can be a bit bright but I can't really fault that. Sometimes its actually helpful in the dark .


 
  Gavin has mentioned that he is working on fixing this. That is the number one reason I dropped the review mark from full to 4/5. In fact, I didn't in my review recommend sensitive earphones with the T1 no matter how good they can sound. I have a feeling that you and I have lower thresholds for pain, but that is probably a good thing for our ears.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> Gavin has mentioned that he is working on fixing this. That is the number one reason I dropped the review mark from full to 4/5. In fact, I didn't in my review recommend sensitive earphones with the T1 no matter how good they can sound. I have a feeling that you and I have lower thresholds for pain, but that is probably a good thing for our ears.


 

 It's not just pain Shigzeo lol. We value our hearing apparently (maybe even have higher than normal sensitivity). Even as a child I'd be in pain at assemblies and concerts. My ears would be crackling from all the noise. Like I am picking up major distortion. Not fun at all! I'd be covering my ears with my hands lol. People would ask me "what is wrong?". I'd say "Can't you hear that, aren't you all in pain also?"


----------



## Toe Tag

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Just keep in mind if the LO source is very powerful I cannot recommend the T1 amp with sensitive IEMs as its volume pot lacks good volume control without channel imbalance at lower volumes. With more so power hungry headphones then I'd say otherwise . Pretty much on the DX100 I'd fix the T1 amp at half volume and put the DX100 line out at around 155 to a bit more depending on the track. No way could I put it at max volume or line level and not destroy my hearing lol (without running into channel imbalance that is). Pretty much that is my only qualm with this amp. The LED can be a bit bright but I can't really fault that. Sometimes its actually helpful in the dark .


 
   
  It sounds a little crazy but... could use this plug adapter to add 75 ohms of resistance... hence requiring more power from the amp and getting it up into the range where balance is not an issue!
   
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ETYMOTIC-ER4P-TO-ER4S-RESISTOR-ADAPTOR-3-5MM-PLUG-/290372905689 
   
  I've read that there are drawback to volume pots, beyond just channel imbalance at low volumes. Some desktop amps go to extraordinary lengths on volume, including digital controls, current-based amplification, etc. to make volume control perfect.


----------



## shigzeo

Quote: 





toe tag said:


> It sounds a little crazy but... could use this plug adapter to add 75 ohms of resistance... hence requiring more power from the amp and getting it up into the range where balance is not an issue!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ETYMOTIC-ER4P-TO-ER4S-RESISTOR-ADAPTOR-3-5MM-PLUG-/290372905689
> 
> I've read that there are drawback to volume pots, beyond just channel imbalance at low volumes. Some desktop amps go to extraordinary lengths on volume, including digital controls, current-based amplification, etc. to make volume control perfect.


 
  The problem with resistance adapters is that they can affect the frequency response of the earphone/headphone. Balanced armatures incur massive changes, often sounding like a completely different earphone. I used to use a 75Ω resistor for certain dynamic earphones, but even then there was a bit too much change for me. At the time, though, I preferred to go small and simple with my portable setup, so plugged away with the annoyances.


----------



## lee730

Yep the resistors tend to change the sound and for the worse usually... I even felt this in regards to dynamic IEMs so I can imagine how bad it would possibly sound on BA .


----------



## Ixion

Edit :---
   
   
   
  Forgot to hit the "quote" button


----------



## Toe Tag

I can accept that but hey, for only $18 we can find out how it sounds...
   
  And remember, this item can custom made different ohm impedance adaptor (15, 22, 30, 33, 36, 51, 68, 82, 91, 100, 120, 150, 200, 240, 300, 360 & 620ohm)


----------



## Ixion

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> What are your other purchases?  Inquiring minds want to know LOL


 
   
   
   
   My Recent purchases are..
   
  DT770 80 ohm
  Matrix M-Stage
  Sony MH1C
  Swiss built ODAC
  and the amp in this thread.
   
  Currently scouring eBay for a 5.5 Gen Classic ipod and trying to keep away from any UM Merlin threads..
   
  Happy days..


----------



## Toe Tag

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Yep the resistors tend to change the sound and for the worse usually... I even felt this in regards to dynamic IEMs so I can imagine how bad it would possibly sound on BA .


 
  Yes, but my experience has been that using a desktop amp, many of which are designed to drive big headphones with high impedance, to drive IEMs, can also sound pretty bad. 
   
  Note also that that resistor plug, was designed to let people take an etymotic ER4P and make it sound like an ER4S. These are some of the original BA IEMs, and the only difference is resistance. You can buy both IEMs, or you can buy the ER4P and buy ($18) or make an adapter to convert it onto an ER4S. http://www.fixup.net/tips/ety/ety.htm 
   
  Of course I'm not going to do any of this, but lets not rush to judgment. In the case of the Etymotics it works fine. 
   
  Anyway Lee730, I have thrown in with you as you can see in my sig and am going DACport LX -> Tralucent T1 (-> SpiralEar SE5) and am eager to take delivery and jack in.


----------



## lee730

Nice! Looking forward to your impressions on the Spiral Ears. Those are like a dream IEM I'd like to get one day .


----------



## Toe Tag

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Nice! Looking forward to your impressions on the Spiral Ears. Those are like a dream IEM I'd like to get one day .


 
  There are always new CIEM coming out. But SE5 is already a legend, and not many CIEM are silicone. I have only had mediocre sources driving them, but already they amaze me; that average_joe is right on in his assessment. http://www.head-fi.org/t/549298/review-appreciation-spiral-ear-se-5-way-reference-a-new-level-of-resolution-review-posted-5-15-12/ It will be a couple weeks but I am for sure looking forward to getting a proper DAC and amp driving them.


----------



## nk77

Quote: 





toe tag said:


> Yes, but my experience has been that using a desktop amp, many of which are designed to drive big headphones with high impedance, to drive IEMs, can also sound pretty bad.
> 
> Note also that that resistor plug, was designed to let people take an etymotic ER4P and make it sound like an ER4S. These are some of the original BA IEMs, and the only difference is resistance. You can buy both IEMs, or you can buy the ER4P and buy ($18) or make an adapter to convert it onto an ER4S. http://www.fixup.net/tips/ety/ety.htm
> 
> ...


 
   
  Nice SE 5-way! One of these days perhaps. So what DAC/AMP are you looking at? Perhaps a comparison could be made with the T1 - have you bought the T1 also?


----------



## Toe Tag

Quote: 





nk77 said:


> Nice SE 5-way! One of these days perhaps. So what DAC/AMP are you looking at? Perhaps a comparison could be made with the T1 - have you bought the T1 also?


 
  Hi yeah I put it in my sig... Synology DS1512+ -> hackintosh -> DACport LX -> Tralucent T1 -> Spiral Ear 5-way.
   
  When I get it I can only compare it to the Clip+, the Sparrow, and the Compass. The Clip+ in many ways sounds better than the others, which are desktop amps and seem to work poorly with the low (and variable) (and unmeasured/unstated) impedance of the SE5. The T1 impedance is 0.1 ohm so it should do great with low impedance IEMs.


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> The sound stage has a whole whack of things in it. But in raw numbers, the T1 posts a smaller stereo image than the DX100 does. There is also a bit more distortion in the signal. The combination of those, however, is very helpful to the ear. Tighter stereo images help your brain relate left and right better. Sussing wider signals is harder, takes time to adapt to, especially with headphones. But again, in all benchmarks, the DX100 is without peer. It's just that that sound may NOT be for you. It is probably not for everyone, the reason, in fact, that HIFiman and Colorfly design circuits with much more distortion and generally less resolution in them.
> 
> DX100 is brute force performance, generally bowling everything down.
> 
> The T1 is a high-performance amp that bowls its competition down but retains a wonderful mix of mellifluence and cohesion that is only possible with a signal that allows some exceptions.


 

 Hello,
   
  Thank you for enlightning me on the subject. If I am listening to you, no portable (or semi-portable) amp could upgrade my rig (DX100 + Miracle). I was considering the T1, or the Portaphile 627, the Triad L3, or the Apex Glacier (better portability). Is the DX100 better than them all according to you ?
   
  Thanks


----------



## shigzeo

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for enlightning me on the subject. If I am listening to you, no portable (or semi-portable) amp could upgrade my rig (DX100 + Miracle). I was considering the T1, or the Portaphile 627, the Triad L3, or the Apex Glacier (better portability). Is the DX100 better than them all according to you ?
> 
> Thanks


 
  Technically, the DX100's output is excellent. But, if you are searching for something to add to it, you might enjoy the addition of an amp. All of those amps have flavours of their own. The T1 makes an excellent companion, and adds some sweat (icing, not bucket) to an otherwise completely flat experience. The T1 has a bit better control of high volumes through almost every headphone, but then those volumes shouldn't be approached by human ears. 
   
  The T1 sits handsomely against the DX100. I recommend the combination if you are looking for something extra in your DX100. But technically, the DX100 doesn't need an amp.


----------



## 3nenbgumi

Have anybody got an opportunity to listen to both the T1 and the Arrow 4G? If you have, could you please make a brieft comparison? Both are under my consideration right now, with a slight edge to the T1 due to its plethora of included accessories, cheaper price and better CS from Gavin, but I'd like to hear some opinions before making the purchase. Only one will emerge victorious, as there is no way on earth I can afford both.
   
  Btw, my portable rig consists of a Sony Z1050 and a pair of ACS T1 Live!. Also I haven't come across any white-faceplated T1s, do they exist?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





3nenbgumi said:


> Have anybody got an opportunity to listen to both the T1 and the Arrow 4G? If you have, could you please make a brieft comparison? Both are under my consideration right now, with a slight edge to the T1 due to its plethora of included accessories, cheaper price and better CS from Gavin, but I'd like to hear some opinions before making the purchase. Only one will emerge victorious, as there is no way on earth I can afford both.
> 
> Btw, my portable rig consists of a Sony Z1050 and a pair of ACS T1 Live!. Also I haven't come across any white-faceplated T1s, do they exist?


 


 Well going from their Arrow 3G alone, my UHA4 crushed it. The arrow pretty much only has the advantage in features. Not in sound quality. So if you are after purely sound quality then go for the T1. If you just want features over sound quality, go for the Arrow 4G.


----------



## 3nenbgumi

Thanks lee, you pretty much lured me into buying the T1 now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Not really after those features that I'm not going to use 99% of the times


----------



## Ixion

My T1 turned up today, very happy with the little device, looking forward to my dog walk in the morning now...


----------



## 3nenbgumi

Quote: 





ixion said:


> My T1 turned up today, very happy with the little device, looking forward to my dog walk in the morning now...


 
  Edited.


----------



## lee730

I didn't get charged duties either. To be honest its kinda an oxymoron to pay duties on items from China (it usually just doesn't happen . But I think Heir will be an exception to that rule....


----------



## Ixion

Quote: 





3nenbgumi said:


> If I'm not wrong then it took about 4 working days to arrive from Hong Kong right? Did you get hit with any taxes and duties? Gavin assured me that he'd work on the declaration, but I figured I'd just ask to be on the safe side.
> So pumped up about the T1 now. Cannot afford them yet as I haven't got my part time job pay, but Gavin agreed to set aside one of the few last units in stock for me to pick up before the end of Jan. Heck, I might just borrow some cash, make the purchase first and deal with the consequences later.


 

 Ordered on the 9th and arrived on the 16th, spent 3 days in UK customs also parcel force delivered an M-Stage amp at the same time, fortunately no customs or vat charges on either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Gavins communication though the whole process was second to none, highly delighted with Tralucent audio..


----------



## xinghui0711

I have leckerton for right now... But really not sure if it is a right choice to replace it for a T1+OAC combo for extra.


----------



## xinghui0711

Do you guys hear any hiss from T1? I have mostly low impedance IEMs/Headphones.


----------



## Loquah

xinghui0711 said:


> Do you guys hear any hiss from T1? I have mostly low impedance IEMs/Headphones.




No hiss at all from T1, but when I plug in my 5.5G iPod, I get hiss from the iPod (or LOD?) which I initially thought was the T1. T1 alone - no hiss.


----------



## shigzeo

Quote: 





loquah said:


> No hiss at all from T1, but when I plug in my 5.5G iPod, I get hiss from the iPod (or LOD?) which I initially thought was the T1. T1 alone - no hiss.


 
  All recorded music will exhibit some sort of hiss. Likely, it is not hiss from the LOD, but from the music. The iPod 5 also has quite a bit of hiss from the headphone out, similar to a Cowon D2 and iPod nano 3G. Good sound, but more than normal hiss. 
   
  The T1 does hiss, but levels are on the low side. It isn't as silent as the Pico Slim, but few are. It is a little less than the Vorzuge amps at low volume levels.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> All recorded music will exhibit some sort of hiss. Likely, it is not hiss from the LOD, but from the music. The iPod 5 also has quite a bit of hiss from the headphone out, similar to a Cowon D2 and iPod nano 3G. Good sound, but more than normal hiss.
> 
> The T1 does hiss, but levels are on the low side. It isn't as silent as the Pico Slim, but few are. It is a little less than the Vorzuge amps at low volume levels.


 

 It's super quite though lol. I mean its so low that its not really audible unless you are making a conscious effort to hear it & that is with no music at all . The iRiver RWA AK100 seems to be the quietest I've heard yet in terms of black background.


----------



## shigzeo

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> It's super quite though lol. I mean its so low that its not really audible unless you are making a conscious effort to hear it & that is with no music at all . The iRiver RWA AK100 seems to be the quietest I've heard yet in terms of black background.


 
  I've not heard the RWAAK100 in a quiet environment yet, so I have no idea, but I'll take your word for it as your ears seem sensitive enough.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> I've not heard the RWAAK100 in a quiet environment yet, so I have no idea, but I'll take your word for it as your ears seem sensitive enough.


 

 Yeah Shigzeo it kinda caught me off guard as well. Almost soulless type blackness lol. Like the "void".


----------



## 3nenbgumi

Folks, I've jumped on the T1's bandwagon yesterday after managing to borrow some cash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Now looking forward to its arrival (which hopefully would not take long).


----------



## xinghui0711

I'm about to order one this weekend.


----------



## lee730

lol you couldn't resist could you? 
   
  Let us know what you think of it once you get it .


----------



## xinghui0711

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> lol you couldn't resist could you?
> 
> Let us know what you think of it once you get it .


 
  You know lee is the one who actually pushes everyone into this deep hole. ROFL


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





xinghui0711 said:


> You know lee is the one who actually pushes everyone into this deep hole. ROFL


 

 lol well are you at least happy to be in that hole? .
   
  Better to be satiated then to be underwhelmed with your purchase . I've never been at this point where I'm simply satisfied with what I have. That seems to be an oxymoron here on headfi. Well other than my portable sources that is lol. Depending on what will come out I'll still be checking those DAPs out .


----------



## 3nenbgumi

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> lol you couldn't resist could you?
> 
> Let us know what you think of it once you get it .


 
  Yeah. Gavin was extremely helpful and I can't fault his impeccable CS. Same goes for the amp's package. I don't know how you guys feel, but when I'm paying something >$200 then no matter how good the thing is, I'd like it to come with a nice big (ok, maybe not big) packaging with lots of accessories. Simply makes you feel proud as respected as a customer. The T1 at least hit that for me, compared with the Arrow 4G which was in consideration.
   
  Haven't got a decent amp for comparison here but I'd pit it against the Studio V. Hope my Z1050+T1 combo is going to wipe the floor with the V 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## lee730

lol which Studio V are you talking about?
   
  The Studio tends to hold its own quite well as a single unit. The newer 3rd ANV has improved upon things especially in terms of hiss. Still not perfect but they are getting there .


----------



## 3nenbgumi

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> lol which Studio V are you talking about?
> 
> The Studio tends to hold its own quite well as a single unit. The newer 3rd ANV has improved upon things especially in terms of hiss. Still not perfect but they are getting there .


 
  The 2nd generation one. It trumped my Z1050 as a single unit, and because it's so good, that's why I hope it's going to be utterly defeated by the combo, just to reflect how much of an improvement the T1 brings.


----------



## xinghui0711

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> lol well are you at least happy to be in that hole? .
> 
> Better to be satiated then to be underwhelmed with your purchase . I've never been at this point where I'm simply satisfied with what I have. That seems to be an oxymoron here on headfi. Well other than my portable sources that is lol. Depending on what will come out I'll still be checking those DAPs out .


 
   You know all we human beings are greedy.


----------



## tomscy2000

Hey Guys,
   
  I just received the new 1plus2 (w/silver cable) and old 1plus2, as well as the T1; I'll be spending a couple of weeks with them...
   
  First Impressions of the T1:

 I think my thoughts about this amp are going to be _extremely_ similar to those of shigzeo's... I'm thinking of copy-pasting his review and passing it off as mine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 The 3x gain on the amp is much, much stronger than I remembered it to be (I spent about 4 minutes with it ~3 months ago)... wishing for a gain switch for 1x...
 It sounds awesome! Not completely neutral, has a warm undertone, but is very transparent and extremely pleasant!
 The blue LED is bright, bright, bright!


----------



## lee730

Cool glad you like it. So far it was my favorite amp to pair with my former DX100 . Curious to hear your imrpessions of the new and old 1Plus2 in comparison to your 334s .


----------



## 3nenbgumi

*Knock knock...
   
  Who's there?
   
  DISSSS!!!!
   

   
  First impressions are really positive. And that LED is way too bright!


----------



## Nirmalanow

I posted the following on a thread about the DX100, but it is relevant here also:
   
_I can't report on the new firmware, but I can share that I tried the Tralucent T-1 amp as per lee730's recommendation. And it is quite an amazing amp for the price, and a definite upgrade over the amp in the DX100. However, I also happened to be trying a used Continental V2 that I got on here for a good price. And yes the $529 amp is even better than the $229 T1. No surprise there given the much lower price of the T1, but the surprise is how close the T1 came to the ALO tube amp. Clarity and the ability to sort out complex music was the same on both amps. The Continental just has a certain fullness and body to the sound that the T1 can't quite match, although in most respects they are incredibly close, and the T1 actually has a very nice tone itself, just not as full and dense as the tube amp. If the Continental is out of your budget, then I would certainly recommened giving the T1 a try. Also I was using them both with the HD650s which probably is not an ideal match for the T1. With an easier to drive headphone, the differences might be even less than what  I heard._


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





nirmalanow said:


> I posted the following on a thread about the DX100, but it is relevant here also:
> 
> _I can't report on the new firmware, but I can share that I tried the Tralucent T-1 amp as per lee730's recommendation. And it is quite an amazing amp for the price, and a definite upgrade over the amp in the DX100. However, I also happened to be trying a used Continental V2 that I got on here for a good price. And yes the $529 amp is even better than the $229 T1. No surprise there given the much lower price of the T1, but the surprise is how close the T1 came to the ALO tube amp. Clarity and the ability to sort out complex music was the same on both amps. The Continental just has a certain fullness and body to the sound that the T1 can't quite match, although in most respects they are incredibly close, and the T1 actually has a very nice tone itself, just not as full and dense as the tube amp. If the Continental is out of your budget, then I would certainly recommened giving the T1 a try. Also I was using them both with the HD650s which probably is not an ideal match for the T1. With an easier to drive headphone, the differences might be even less than what  I heard._


 

 How much burn in time did you give the amp (means using them with music going through and headphones plugged in to it). My unit continued improving well past 200 hours. Probably around 300 hours it settled. The sound staging got noticeably wider and fuller. More balanced. This allowed the mids, treble and bass to shine even more due to the balance within the sound stage. I don't know how well the unit will work on full size cans but with my IEMs with the right pairing it's amazing.


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> How much burn in time did you give the amp (means using them with music going through and headphones plugged in to it). My unit continued improving well past 200 hours. Probably around 300 hours it settled. The sound staging got noticeably wider and fuller. More balanced. This allowed the mids, treble and bass to shine even more due to the balance within the sound stage. I don't know how well the unit will work on full size cans but with my IEMs with the right pairing its amazing.


 
   


 I put about 120 hours on it by leaving it going all day and night before I compared it to the Continental. I use an Isotek burn in CD which is supposed to reduce the time needed for burn in.
  Maybe I will give it some more time burning in.
   
  Here is more about the CD: http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/isotek/cd.html


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





3nenbgumi said:


> *Knock knock...
> 
> Who's there?
> 
> ...


 
  DISSSS!!!! WHO?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





nirmalanow said:


> I put about 120 hours on it by leaving it going all day and night before I compared it to the Continental. I use an Isotek burn in CD which is supposed to reduce the time needed for burn in.
> Maybe I will give it some more time burning in.


 

 Do you have headphones plugged into the amp putting strain on the amp section? If not it won't properly burn in.


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Do you have headphones plugged into the amp putting strain on the amp section? If not it won't properly burn in.


 

 Yes, it is with headphones attached and sound coming out.


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





nirmalanow said:


> I posted the following on a thread about the DX100, but it is relevant here also:
> 
> _I can't report on the new firmware, but I can share that I tried the Tralucent T-1 amp as per lee730's recommendation. And it is quite an amazing amp for the price, and a definite upgrade over the amp in the DX100. However, I also happened to be trying a used Continental V2 that I got on here for a good price. And yes the $529 amp is even better than the $229 T1. No surprise there given the much lower price of the T1, but the surprise is how close the T1 came to the ALO tube amp. Clarity and the ability to sort out complex music was the same on both amps. The Continental just has a certain fullness and body to the sound that the T1 can't quite match, although in most respects they are incredibly close, and the T1 actually has a very nice tone itself, just not as full and dense as the tube amp. If the Continental is out of your budget, then I would certainly recommened giving the T1 a try. Also I was using them both with the HD650s which probably is not an ideal match for the T1. With an easier to drive headphone, the differences might be even less than what  I heard._


 

 I haven't tried the T1 so I cannot compare, but having tried many other amps, I thought the Continental was the one bringing the most to the DX100, so I just got the V3. There is a lot of hiss out of the box, but apart from that it pairs very well with the DX100. But if the hiss does not go away, I might return it and get a T1 for half the price !


----------



## shigzeo

Quote: 





nirmalanow said:


> I put about 120 hours on it by leaving it going all day and night before I compared it to the Continental. I use an Isotek burn in CD which is supposed to reduce the time needed for burn in.
> Maybe I will give it some more time burning in.
> 
> Here is more about the CD: http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/isotek/cd.html


 
  Just play the songs at 1,5x speed and you can burn in about 33% faster than normal.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> Just play the songs at 1,5x speed and you can burn in about 33% faster than normal.


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> Just play the songs at 1,5x speed and you can burn in about 33% faster than normal.


 

 I also find if I just slow down my breathing, it has the same effect


----------



## shigzeo

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> I haven't tried the T1 so I cannot compare, but having tried many other amps, I thought the Continental was the one bringing the most to the DX100, so I just got the V3. There is a lot of hiss out of the box, but apart from that it pairs very well with the DX100. But if the hiss does not go away, I might return it and get a T1 for half the price !


 
  Any continental amp really is meant for full size headphones and of course, portables. If your primary cans are sensitive earphones, the T1 is a better choice. The continental has that warm, distortion-full valve sound that rocks especially with certain full size headphones. You can't replace that with a T1, which is built mainly for performance. Amps that are built flat out for performance will always sound different to amps built for ambience.


----------



## Mimouille

shigzeo said:


> Any continental amp really is meant for full size headphones and of course, portables. If your primary cans are sensitive earphones, the T1 is a better choice. The continental has that warm, distortion-full valve sound that rocks especially with certain full size headphones. You can't replace that with a T1, which is built mainly for performance. Amps that are built flat out for performance will always sound different to amps built for ambience.




Have you tried the V3? Because they supposedly modified it to be also suited to IEM vs the V2.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





nirmalanow said:


> I also find if I just slow down my breathing, it has the same effect


----------



## shigzeo

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> Have you tried the V3? Because they supposedly modified it to be also suited to IEM vs the V2.


 
  I've not yet tried the V3, actually. I may do that very soon (an upcoming headphone meet).


----------



## Mimouille

It would be great if you (or somebody else) could tell my what they think and how they compare with the DX100. The thing is, since the DX100 already has a very good wire amp, I was thinking that I would try a tube amp. Plus the V3 has a brighter signature vs the DX100 amp (as far as I can tell after just a little bit of auditioning). But I a still hesitating in also getting a T1.


----------



## shigzeo

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> It would be great if you (or somebody else) could tell my what they think and how they compare with the DX100. The thing is, since the DX100 already has a very good wire amp, I was thinking that I would try a tube amp. Plus the V3 has a brighter signature vs the DX100 amp (as far as I can tell after just a little bit of auditioning). But I a still hesitating in also getting a T1.


 
  If you want to add an amp to the DX100, go ahead. It has a very good line out with great control of output volume for amps with unruly gains (T1). The DX100 absolutely doesn't need an amp though. That said, if you aren't keen on the super high resolution of the player, and want something more HiFi and less studio in appeal, by all means add an amp. The V3 (heard it briefly now) is very nice. It is of course, not going to outdo the performance of the DX100, but that isn't its design. Its design is to add power for high Ω headphones coupled to that nice, soothing valve sound.


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> If you want to add an amp to the DX100, go ahead. It has a very good line out with great control of output volume for amps with unruly gains (T1). The DX100 absolutely doesn't need an amp though. That said, if you aren't keen on the super high resolution of the player, and want something more HiFi and less studio in appeal, by all means add an amp. The V3 (heard it briefly now) is very nice. It is of course, not going to outdo the performance of the DX100, but that isn't its design. Its design is to add power for high Ω headphones coupled to that nice, soothing valve sound.


 

 I actually decided to sell the V3, the combination with the DX100 and my Miracles not really meeting my goals.
   
  I might try the T1. How would you say the T1 changes the signature of the DX100 ? Otherwise might go for the Portaphile 627. I tried the Triad L3, but it feels too powerful for IEMS.
   
  Honestly, the DX100 indeed does not need an amp, especially not with IEMs. But I like to try !


----------



## shigzeo

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> I actually decided to sell the V3, the combination with the DX100 and my Miracles not really meeting my goals.
> 
> I might try the T1. How would you say the T1 changes the signature of the DX100 ? Otherwise might go for the Portaphile 627. I tried the Triad L3, but it feels too powerful for IEMS.
> 
> Honestly, the DX100 indeed does not need an amp, especially not with IEMs. But I like to try !


 
  By and large, the T1 is voiceless. It has a lot of power, a very low Ω output, very low noise threshold, and great battery life. Clarity is excellent. There is a slight sheen in the upper midrange, but it is minimal. In short, the T1 is a winner, but as with all performance hounds, it generally melts into the music.


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> By and large, the T1 is voiceless. It has a lot of power, a very low Ω output, very low noise threshold, and great battery life. Clarity is excellent. There is a slight sheen in the upper midrange, but it is minimal. In short, the T1 is a winner, but as with all performance hounds, it generally melts into the music.


 

 As the iBasso does not need more power, than why use a T1 if it does not change the sound ? Or maybe there is something I am not getting...


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> As the iBasso does not need more power, than why use a T1 if it does not change the sound ? Or maybe there is something I am not getting...


 

 IMO the T1 makes the DX100 sound even better. You get a wider sound stage with more depth. This brings more balance to the entire sound. I find the amp brings great control over the sound and is very engaging. To be honest if I could combine the DX100 with the T1s amp section in a single unit it would be my perfect player. I just can't find anything to fault it on. It's perfect to my ears. 99% of the time I'd use the T1 amp with the DX100 via the LO because it sounded that damn good.


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> IMO the T1 makes the DX100 sound even better. You get a wider sound stage with more depth. This brings more balance to the entire sound. I find the amp brings great control over the sound and is very engaging. To be honest if I could combine the DX100 with the T1s amp section in a single unit it would be my perfect player. I just can't find anything to fault it on. It's perfect to my ears. 99% of the time I'd use the T1 amp with the DX100 via the LO because it sounded that damn good.


 

 Wow, that's quite convincing. Are you using it with IEMs ?


----------



## shigzeo

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> Wow, that's quite convincing. Are you using it with IEMs ?


 
  Lee and I both admire the T1 very much. He, however, is a bit more ecstatic about the sound than I am. An amp with perfect performance will only make up for the problems in the original source equipment. Sound can never exceed the sound quality that of the source. Ever. In the case of the DX100, the T1 cannot exceed the performance of the line out put or the headphone output. The T1 isn't a DAC. It is fed signal in an analogue signal. That signal goes into its circuits and is spit out to your earphones. To exceed the performance of a source like the DX100, or an iPhone, for instance, you have to use an outboard DAC, then feed that signal into an amp. (Of course, the DAC has to perform better than the source in putting 1's and 0's together, and has to then spit that signal out better than the source does. The DX100 has SPDIF output in optical and coax, which is a godsend if you really want to pull the last bit of performance from it.)
   
  However, if the source has deficiencies, an amp, can overcome those deficiencies. There are many deficient sources out there. Notable examples are early iPods, current Sony Walkman players, Pre-2011 Cowon players, and many many more. The current iPhone 5 has a poor output compared to the iPhone 4. The DX100 has no apparent deficiencies however. The output is perfectly controlled with every earphone and headphone. Very little distortion, almost no background noise, perfectly linear frequency response. The T1's battery system may be better than the DX100's but if you are listening to earphones of any type, the DX100 has no issues. The T1's flavour comes in in a number of areas: distortion, stereo separation, background noise. 
   
  As much as I like the T1, the DX100 has better performance in a number of areas. But (please read this carefully), defects in audio are NOT always deleterious. A 100% perfect signal may sound flatter, duller, and less dynamic to your ears than one with defects. Consider valves (tubes): people swear by them. But they represent the audio niche with overall the worst measurable (close to the original recording) performance of any high end amp system. 
   
  The truth is that people want colour. While the T1 does NOT outperform the DX100 output, it does sound good. Mainly, it disappears, which is its job: the T1 isn't an amp made to really 'sound' good; it is very much an all-out performer meant to sustain the original signal as much as possible. Again, there is no way an amplified signal can be closer to the original at the source. It isn't possible with any amplifier. You amplify a certain signal. 
   
  If you photocopy a text, the best you can do with the best equipment is make it look as close to the original as possible. Same with amps. If the DX100 had major deficiencies running low Ω earphones, or lacked the current to supply even a semi-loud signal to headphone x without distortion, it would NEED an amp. As it is, there are very few headphones it can't technically 'handle'. Those headphones would likely stymie the T1. 
   
  That's not to say you won't enjoy the T1. It's just to say that the DX100 doesn't NEED an amp at all.


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> Lee and I both admire the T1 very much. He, however, is a bit more ecstatic about the sound than I am. An amp with perfect performance will only make up for the problems in the original source equipment. Sound can never exceed the sound quality that of the source. Ever. In the case of the DX100, the T1 cannot exceed the performance of the line out put or the headphone output. The T1 isn't a DAC. It is fed signal in an analogue signal. That signal goes into its circuits and is spit out to your earphones. To exceed the performance of a source like the DX100, or an iPhone, for instance, you have to use an outboard DAC, then feed that signal into an amp. (Of course, the DAC has to perform better than the source in putting 1's and 0's together, and has to then spit that signal out better than the source does. The DX100 has SPDIF output in optical and coax, which is a godsend if you really want to pull the last bit of performance from it.)
> 
> However, if the source has deficiencies, an amp, can overcome those deficiencies. There are many deficient sources out there. Notable examples are early iPods, current Sony Walkman players, Pre-2011 Cowon players, and many many more. The current iPhone 5 has a poor output compared to the iPhone 4. The DX100 has no apparent deficiencies however. The output is perfectly controlled with every earphone and headphone. Very little distortion, almost no background noise, perfectly linear frequency response. The T1's battery system may be better than the DX100's but if you are listening to earphones of any type, the DX100 has no issues. The T1's flavour comes in in a number of areas: distortion, stereo separation, background noise.
> 
> ...


 
  Thank you so much for all these explanations. I am quite familiar with some of what you said. I was just thinking that the T1 could give a different flavor to the DX100 because it amplifies sound in a different way than the DX100 internal amp. Does that not make sense ? Anyways, I am on the fence between trying Portaphile 627 and T1 now.


----------



## shigzeo

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> Thank you so much for all these explanations. I am quite familiar with some of what you said. I was just thinking that the T1 could give a different flavor to the DX100 because it amplifies sound in a different way than the DX100 internal amp. Does that not make sense ? Anyways, I am on the fence between trying Portaphile 627 and T1 now.


 
  There is a bit of flavour in the T1 that is lovely. If you can, try it out first. But the T1 won't fix any errors in the DX100. It will fix errors in a source that cannot spit out the correct amount of current into a low Ω earphone, or high Ω headphone. A generation 1 iPod touch will not drive an Earsonics SM2 well at all. Plug its line output into a T1 and voila! linear performance closer to the original recording as possible. In that case, the T1 acts as no load (when plugged into the iPod touch's headphone output) or merely carries the unamped signal from the iPod (when plugged in via line output) to an earphone/headphone in one of the best methods possible.


----------



## Mimouille

Thanks for all this. I will let you guys know how my journey is going...


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> Lee and I both admire the T1 very much. He, however, is a bit more ecstatic about the sound than I am. An amp with perfect performance will only make up for the problems in the original source equipment. Sound can never exceed the sound quality that of the source. Ever. In the case of the DX100, the T1 cannot exceed the performance of the line out put or the headphone output. The T1 isn't a DAC. It is fed signal in an analogue signal. That signal goes into its circuits and is spit out to your earphones. To exceed the performance of a source like the DX100, or an iPhone, for instance, you have to use an outboard DAC, then feed that signal into an amp. (Of course, the DAC has to perform better than the source in putting 1's and 0's together, and has to then spit that signal out better than the source does. The DX100 has SPDIF output in optical and coax, which is a godsend if you really want to pull the last bit of performance from it.)
> 
> However, if the source has deficiencies, an amp, can overcome those deficiencies. There are many deficient sources out there. Notable examples are early iPods, current Sony Walkman players, Pre-2011 Cowon players, and many many more. The current iPhone 5 has a poor output compared to the iPhone 4. The DX100 has no apparent deficiencies however. The output is perfectly controlled with every earphone and headphone. Very little distortion, almost no background noise, perfectly linear frequency response. The T1's battery system may be better than the DX100's but if you are listening to earphones of any type, the DX100 has no issues. The T1's flavor comes in in a number of areas: distortion, stereo separation, background noise.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I understand where you are coming from. I agree the DX100 really doesn't need help. But I still personally feel the T1 amp sounds better than it's internal amp (even if the numbers say otherwise). Very much so with all my IEMs from bass-heavy to very neutral. Just what it adds to the sound via it's amp section (its flavor) I find that much more appealing even over the DX100s internal amp. This is very noticeable to me doing direct comparisons between them. I understand an amp can't fix issues with the signal but it surely can improve the sound if the signal is good to begin with by properly amplifying (or portraying) that signal . I just find the T1 amp to do this better with sensitive IEMs on the DX100. Can't really say that with all devices in general since the DX100 has a variable LO which compensates for the T1s rather loud volume at lower volumes (without running into channel imbalance).


----------



## shigzeo

Well, whatever the opinions out there, kudos to iBasso for making a variable line output. It's a killer spec for portable headphone fans.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> Well, whatever the opinions out there, kudos to iBasso for making a variable line output. It's a killer spec for portable headphone fans.


 

 Yep I feel the same. I think it's ingenious because it makes this player very versatile with so many amps out there. While with DAPs with a fixed LO level you more so need and amp with a digital potentiometer to really play it on the safe side (in terms of sensitive IEMs that is)...
   
  That is one thing I didn't agree with Fang on. His comment stating that ibassos implementation of the LO was lazy.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I know that comment was out of the blue lol but it popped in my head when you mentioned the LO .


----------



## Mimouille

Have any of you guys had a chance to compare the T1 with the Portaphile 627, because it is the other amp I always hear pair well with the DX100...


----------



## shigzeo

I've not heard the Portaphile 627.


----------



## lee730

I haven't heard the 627 but if it's anything like the 627AP Op Amp that was in my UHA6 MKII. It's gonna be a warmer sound. More euphoric, smoothed out treble and more intimacy in the mid range and very nice bass texture. More so of a musical sound with an expansive sound stage. While my T1 amp was truer to the source in direct comparison. Both great amps but I preferred the T1 on the DX100.


----------



## soundbear

I've finally gotten 250hrs burnin on my T1 and extremely impressed!   Over a year ago I had both the Arrow(not the 12HE)  and LeckertonUHA4 and sent back the Arrow, it just seemed slightly bass heavy and didn't have as clear, warm and balanced mids as the Leckerton.   Comparing my UHA4 to the T1 was hard because the T1 is so much more powerful, volume at half on the T1 is full for the UHA4.
  Yet after getting the volume equal there was no comparison.   The whole music spectrum through the T1 had more depth, definition,impact and clarity.   In fact, I've never had to use the word "muddy" but the T1 made the UHA4 sound thin and muddy!   There is great balance on the T1, the bass is deep, clear and doesn't overtake the mids and highs. 
  I'm using the T1 velcroed to my StudioV and it fits perfectly, they are both the same size.   I use the T1 at half volume and my V at 6 to 10 depending on the recording.   My initial problem with the T1 was a bad power cable, but when I switched it charged fine and contrary to jeffsf comment, "_You can't use the amp while it is charging."_ you can listen through it while charging, with the bad power cable it wouldn't play throught my IEMs when charging.   When I first got the T1 it really sounded poor, highs didn't sound clear, definate improvement with burnin.  Didn't notice poor sound from the UHA4 before burnin.   If I used a DAC I would definately get the T1 and a separate DAC over the UHA4, the T1 is a definate step up from the UHA4 amp section.


----------



## rudi0504

Today I have mini meet with 4 friends and done the comparison as follow :
   
  Source : AK 100 standard
  amp : Tralucent T1 vs
            Ortofon MHd Q 7
  headphone : LCD 2 rev 0 and LCD 3
   
  like the set up above the sound quality from T1 is better from Ortofon MHd Q7 in term 
   
  power : is not enough power  to drive LCD 3
  high : T1 has more presents , more clear than Ortofon MHd. Q7
  mid : T1 has better mid clearer 
  bass : T1 is more tight and detail 
  Clarity : T1 has more clarity than Ortofon .
   
  if pair with additional external DAC iBasso DB 2 , the Ortofon MHd Q7 has better analog sound quality than T 1


----------



## tomscy2000

Quote: 





tomscy2000 said:


> I'm not sure exactly what the timeline is, but I'll be evaluating the T1 (along with the 1plus2) in the coming weeks. I've already (very briefly) heard the T1 once before, and thought it was quite good.
> 
> I'm thinking about comparing it against the Firestone FireyeHD, which has been mostly neglected here on head-fi, but is an amp that I also find to be quite good. Let me know if that's something you guys would be interested in reading (or just a simple, singular review).


 
  Quote: 





saraguie said:


> I would like to hear about the Firestone please.


 
   
  Hey guys, I've posted my T1 review here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/649249/portable-amplifiers-from-the-far-east-firestone-audio-fireye-hd-tralucent-audio-t1-lots-of-pictures
   
  It's a dual review with the Firestone Fireye HD, but is separated into different posts for people who aren't interested in the Fireye. My review for the T1 ended up being very, very similar to Shigzeo's --- it sounds really, really great, but it plays too loud. I've asked Gavin to entertain the possibility of making a lower gain version of the T1; selectable gain isn't likely, because Gavin has said that selectable gain would degrade sound quality, but hopefully, fixed low gain would be possible. I know a better volume knob is in the works, but I really, really encourage lower gain, still, for IEMs. The T1 really does sound great; it'd be a shame if people with fixed output sources couldn't use it as an amplifier.


----------



## lee730

I agree with you on this tomscy. I've been talking with Gavin about allowing for lower volume listening without channel imbalance on the volume pot. Heck even if it would costs more I'd be for it since the T1 is a very good amp. The only cons I see are the volume pot with channel imbalance with powerful sources and of course the bright blue light lol.


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





nirmalanow said:


> I posted the following on a thread about the DX100, but it is relevant here also:
> 
> _I can't report on the new firmware, but I can share that I tried the Tralucent T-1 amp as per lee730's recommendation. And it is quite an amazing amp for the price, and a definite upgrade over the amp in the DX100. However, I also happened to be trying a used Continental V2 that I got on here for a good price. And yes the $529 amp is even better than the $229 T1. No surprise there given the much lower price of the T1, but the surprise is how close the T1 came to the ALO tube amp. Clarity and the ability to sort out complex music was the same on both amps. The Continental just has a certain fullness and body to the sound that the T1 can't quite match, although in most respects they are incredibly close, and the T1 actually has a very nice tone itself, just not as full and dense as the tube amp. If the Continental is out of your budget, then I would certainly recommened giving the T1 a try. Also I was using them both with the HD650s which probably is not an ideal match for the T1. With an easier to drive headphone, the differences might be even less than what  I heard._


 

 So I have decided to keep the Continental. Rather than return the Tralucent to Gavin which would incur a restocking fee, I have put it up for sale on here. So anyone from the US reading this thread and considering trying the T1, you can save $50 by buying mine which is in mint condition and only a few weeks old.


----------



## soundbear

Just wanted to pass this on.   The battery in my T1 recently started heating up and would only charge for a few minutes then play for only 1 hr before cutting off.   A google search only revealed one place besides bulk purchase places for a similar battery http://www.ebay.com/itm/9V-Li-ion-650mAh-Super-High-Capacity-Rechargeable-Battery-/120774100952.
  Apparently this battery is commonly used in China and it is made in Japan,LOL.   My suggestion if your battery goes during or after one year warrantee to contact Gavin to make sure that the ebay battery is indeed the right one, or just buy one from Gavin tho shipping is the cost of the battery itself.


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





nirmalanow said:


> So I have decided to keep the Continental. Rather than return the Tralucent to Gavin which would incur a restocking fee, I have put it up for sale on here. So anyone from the US reading this thread and considering trying the T1, you can save $50 by buying mine which is in mint condition and only a few weeks old.


 

 So i decided to try an Altmann Tera Player and am now going to keep the T1 a little longer to see how it synergizes with the Tera. I have a feeling the cleaner sound of the T1 might actually work better with the sound of the Tera than the Continental....or at least maybe it will be good enough to allow me to keep it and save some $ by selling the Continental instead. They really are very close in SQ with the difference mainly one of tone.


----------



## lee730

Nice. Keep me posted on how the Tera sounds .


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Nice. Keep me posted on how the Tera sounds .


 

 I realized I could not rest without trying it, so I ended up buying one new from Charles. I hope to find a combo of DAP, amp and headphones that I can live with for a while. I will post my impressions for sure.
   
  And thank god for the for sale forums on here so I can recoup some of my recent purchases once I decide what to keep


----------



## Nirmalanow

So as I mentioned I hung onto the Tralucent. And now that I have had some more time with it, I have decided that I like it better than the Continental V2, at least with my HD650's. After a while the Continental seemed a little slow and thick, and switching to the Tralucent added a nice dose of adrenaline to the sound. This little amp really has such a powerful and clear sound.
   
  With my Beyer T1s, I still like the Continental a bit more as they need a little softening and thickening of their overall brighter more detailed sound. But overall, I still like the HD650s with the Tralucent amp better than the Beyer's with the Continental amp. This might mean I end up selling the Beyers and Continental, and keeping the Tralucent and HD650's which would be great because they cost less than half as much!
   
  The only wildcard is that I am getting a loaner of the new iCAN amp by iFi. It is a pretty different beast as it is more of a desktop, although you could get a bettery for it and use it as a transportable (kind of like the ALO PanAm). I am Ok with just a transportable setup instead of a truly portable, so I will have to see what sounds best overall. The iCAN has some unique features with a bass boost and also something they call a 3D effect which is supposed to be much more than just a crossfeed.
   
  In the meantime, I sure am glad no-one wanted to buy my Tralucent amp.


----------



## Loquah

Sometimes the best action is none at all!


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





loquah said:


> Sometimes the best action is none at all!


 

 lol burn in plays a big part as well. Initially I wasn't that impressed either. But after a couple hundred hours of use it really opened up and showed it full potential .


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> lol burn in plays a big part as well. Initially I wasn't that impressed either. But after a couple hundred hours of use it really opened up and showed it full potential .


 

 The last few days, I just let the T1 burn in continuously, so that might be a big factor also, even though I had put a fair amount of hours on it already. Thanks again for recommending this amp when you sold me the DX100. Now we will see how it matches up with the Tera, and how it compares to the iCAN.


----------



## Mimouille

Just received mine...will give some impressions after burn in.


----------



## Mimouille

The T1 hasn't burned in yet (only 15 hours), and yet, the DX100 > T1 > Miracles rig works superbly for me. The T1 adds just the hint of coloration to fully enjoy the pairing. A little bit more bass, a little more warmth, a bit more fullness in the sound...oh my god audio heaven right now with Erykah Badu


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> The T1 hasn't burned in yet (only 15 hours), and yet, the DX100 > T1 > Miracles rig works superbly for me. The T1 adds just the hint of coloration to fully enjoy the pairing. A little bit more bass, a little more warmth, a bit more fullness in the sound...oh my god audio heaven right now with Erykah Badu


 

 I'm glad you like it. It got noticeably better for me after burn in. Initially it was a tad bassy . But opened up beautifully. Really brings balance to the sound staging.


----------



## Toe Tag

I have a DACport LX feeding a Tralucent T1 driving some SpiralEar SE-5's. Its not all burned in yet but it already sounds fantastic. 
   
  The DACport LX runs very hot. And its just the DAC. A hot DAC and a cool amp. Do people carry around RV batteries to power the DACport? Or use it as a hand-warmer? It does sound great but is sure sucks down power and converts it to heat.
   
  Also I can't get my Tralucent to play while charging. Some say yes, some say no. Would be handy to get more burn-in. Does the light go out or change color when its fully charged? Is it a Lithium-Ion battery?
   
  Last, I agree this Tralucent can go way loud. Even with HD-650's. I can't imagine turning the dial all the way up. Wonder if it would damage the CIEMs. 
   
  Anyway not complaining, it does sound wonderful, and that's the main thing. 
   
  EDIT: Thanks guys. Got it charging the Lithium-Polymer battery off a 5V 1A (1000mA) USB port power supply, while playing. Ordered a heatsink for the DACport. Breaking it all in with 250 hours of Stevie Ray Vaughan.


----------



## lee730

I got a heatsink for my DACport LX and it works really good. Keeps it running much cooler than before. Even a PC heatsink with a big enough surface area can do the trick.
   
  I was able to get the T1 to continue to play charging it via a wall wart. Just make sure it's the right voltage or it can damage the battery. Yes it is lithium ion. The red light should go off once it is done charging.
   
  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0050MR8CG


----------



## spkrs01

Batteies are Li-Po


----------



## soundbear

What do you mean by "right voltage or it can damage the battery."   I have a Rosewill 2amp 4 port charger that will output 5V 2amp max when charging one component.
  I haven't had any battery related problems with it except my Motorola cell phone and the T1, but I believed both problems were from a bad battery and not the charger.
  At least I hope it wasn't from the charger, LOL!


----------



## lee730

Well if the T1 was meant to be charged via USB on the PC I'm sure you are not suppose to go over 500 mAH on a wall wart.


----------



## soundbear

So what does that mean in English???   Is my charger too powerful?   Isn't there a circuit in the T1 to prevent overcharging?


----------



## Toe Tag

Quote: 





> Well if the T1 was meant to be charged via USB on the PC I'm sure you are not suppose to go over 500 mAH on a wall wart.


 
  mAh (milli-Amp hours) is just the total capacity of the battery. The charger will be rated as to how many Amps it can deliver, not mAh. Or to put it another way, power supplies can deliver as many mAh as you want... given enough hours. But they never say mAh on them, they say volts, polarity, and amps capacity.
   
  How many Amps it delivers, at the voltage differential it presents (in this case 5V) it is in fact okay for the wall wart to be capable of more than the required amps. The charging battery will just sip what it can at 5V and its required amperage. 
   
  See for example http://ask-leo.com/can_i_use_a_charger_that_provides_the_same_voltage_but_a_different_amperage.html


----------



## soundbear

thanks Toe Tag, Curly or Moe???!!LOL!   I'll stick with what I have.


----------



## Gintaras

---


----------



## Gintaras

T1 received and is burning in. First listen impressions are highly positive. in my rig T1 powers RWA AK100 and Rhapsodio RDB+v1. overall a great amp which does things so right. it somehow makes RWA AK100 sound more full and complete adding analogue-like touch to the sound. overall highly revealing and musical combo not least thanks to T1 which makes both player and RDB+ shine their best. should i say i am so pleased? yes, i am very pleased and happy.
   
  update: RDB+v1 with C3 and T1, great sounding combo too.


----------



## Loquah

gintaras said:


> T1 received and is burning in. First listen impressions are highly positive. in my rig T1 powers RWA AK100 and Rhapsodio RDB+v1. overall a great amp which does things so right. it somehow makes RWA AK100 sound more full and complete adding analogue-like touch to the sound. overall highly revealing and musical combo not least thanks to T1 which makes both player and RDB+ shine their best. should i say i am so pleased? yes, i am very pleased and happy.
> 
> update: RDB+v1 with C3 and T1, great sounding combo too.




Agree wholeheartedly! The AK100 plus T1 combo is sweet. AK100 provides the sweet sound, the T1 provides impeccable control.


----------



## Gintaras

Loquah, exactly, RWAK seeet + T1 = total control + analogue like sound... damn happy  :-D


----------



## Loquah

Had to share today's handy-work. I found the AK was sliding around on the T1 when stacked so I bought some non-slip rubber mat (blue mesh peaking out under the AK in the picture below) and used double-sided tape to hold it to the T1. I also stuck the rubber band to the bottom of the T1 to prevent it moving up over the AK screen. The stack is now super secure, the AK sits really neatly on the T1 and the sound is magical (not that I had any influence over the sound).


----------



## Gintaras

Loquah, can you tell how many hours of playback you get from single charge on your AK? my RWAK seems to have some weird battery meter and battery life is not much better than Ibasso... i use FLAC playback and amp... my player dies after about 10 hours and less... battery meter completely unreliable as it is, showing 70% before player powers off .... then meter shows low battery on restart. weird thing, as much as i love its sound i hate battery.


----------



## Loquah

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> Loquah, can you tell how many hours of playback you get from single charge on your AK? my RWAK seems to have some weird battery meter and battery life is not much better than Ibasso... i use FLAC playback and amp... my player dies after about 10 hours and less... battery meter completely unreliable as it is, showing 70% before player powers off .... then meter shows low battery on restart. weird thing, as much as i love its sound i hate battery.


 
   
  Sure thing. I'll give it a good go tomorrow and see. It's hard to say now because I have been syncing really regularly as I rearrange my playlists to choose what music to have on each of the 3 memory locations.


----------



## Gintaras

Loq, question solved, got some opinions on ak100 thread... As regards meter would appreciate your response because my rwak has unreliable meter at all.


----------



## flymetothemoon

Wow...great sound from this tiny Tralucent T1.  
   
  Extremely powerful with good sound stage and imaging.  Cannot imaging such a small package could do so much.  
   
  IMHO this is one highly competitive "portable" amp against most of the big guns out there.  Highly recommended.


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





flymetothemoon said:


> Wow...great sound from this tiny Tralucent T1.
> 
> Extremely powerful with good sound stage and imaging.  Cannot imaging such a small package could do so much.
> 
> IMHO this is one highly competitive "portable" amp against most of the big guns out there.  Highly recommended.


 

 Yes it is awesome with either DX100 or Tera. And with ALL my iems. Best portable amp out there in size / quality / price / versatility IMO. I am just reluctant to pair with the Tera because the point of the Tera is to be on its own in my opinion.


----------



## flymetothemoon

My Sony MDR EX1000 needs that extra push from a portable amp. The T1 is excellent to get the job done


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





flymetothemoon said:


> My Sony MDR EX1000 needs that extra from a portable amp. The T1 is excellent in this respect.


 

 Same for me with both the Hifiman REOs and the Yamaha Eph-100. They both sound good out of the Tera by itself, but when I include the Tralucent, they sound great. This amp has a lot of bang for the buck. I feel it is equal to the Continental amp I have which cost twice as much and is at least 4 times as big. I went back and forth, but have decided to keep the Tralucent amp and sell the Continental. The Tralucent pairs up better with iems, and is of course much more of a size fit with the Tera.


----------



## flymetothemoon

T1 is very analytical while the TP is musical...a good compliment to each other


----------



## Gintaras

T1 is right sounding, i find it adding analogue like signature and this is its strength. i would not call T1 analytical or warm, i would call it correct sounding.

i use T1 with RWA AK100 and while player in house Dac is great on its own i find T1 adding more control and black color bringing the player on the next level.

so i am not surprised T1 pairs so well even with best of best players because it has this unique ability to make music flow organically and removes stress...


----------



## Alias Gu

Now i will go for Tralucent T1 for sure to pair with my AK100.
  I will see how that combination works out.


----------



## Loquah

It's an amazing combo Alias. You'll be very happy with results.


----------



## brainbucket

Just wanted to bump this thread, my T1 arrived today from Gavin. First thing I wanted to say is Gavin is awesome, he upgraded my shipping to express EMS only to find out the post office kicked the package back because that service wasn't available for me so he went back and reshipped it normal post very quickly. The T1 its self was packaged very well and neat. I've only been listening it for a few minutes with my AK100 and TF10's/HD600's but so far it sounds awesome. Will post more later.


----------



## Gintaras

this little amp never ceases to amaze me in a positive way. i do not know how much you have to pony in order to beat T1 musical virtue. such a gem and i love its hand-made look and solid finish, this adds a high-end-ishhhh feeling to it IMHO.


----------



## brainbucket

Some pictures of the new rig

AK100(stock)>T1>TF10

Made a custom interconnect for it to save space with silver wire and switchcraft plugs

So far still sounds amazing, can't wait for burn in. The bass is crazy.


----------



## Gintaras

great looking rig.
   
  for what is worth from my experience T1 does not need long burn in hours, 50 hours is maximum from my experience and the amp sounds great straight from the box so any changes in burn in will be rather subtle IMHO.
   
  i loved the stock cable quality but your experience makes me wonder if i should look to buy more expensive silver cable. yes, bass is great on T1 as is mid range and trebles, really great little amp which sounds so wonderful. above all i love exceptional sound control it has.


----------



## Loquah

gintaras said:


> great looking rig.
> 
> for what is worth from my experience T1 does not need long burn in hours, 50 hours is maximum from my experience and the amp sounds great straight from the box so any changes in burn in will be rather subtle IMHO.
> 
> i loved the stock cable quality but your experience makes me wonder if i should look to buy more expensive silver cable. yes, bass is great on T1 as is mid range and trebles, really great little amp which sounds so wonderful. above all i love exceptional sound control it has.




Completely agree on all counts. 

The included cable is nice, but you can do better. It's a quality coax cable with multi-strand copper cores. A braided solid-core cable can provide better sonics, but you will likely lose a little body and warmth that the stock IC adds.


----------



## Heisenburg

I'm deciding between the Tralucent1 and the  JDS C5 headphone amp which is about $189...Can anyone compare the two amps?...Sound is always the deciding factor but the size and footprint are also considerations if they are nearly equal..I'll be using it mainly as a portable...The JDSC5 appears to be smaller and has more tweaking abilities.


----------



## Gintaras

cannot say much about C5 since i never heard this but i bought T1 and never looked back 

if more seriously, when i was getting my T1 the plan was try and perhaps resell and upgrade to Alo Rx3 or 627 amp, guess what happened later. i plugged in my T1 and forgot about any upgrade, for me this will be hard to convince myself that more expensive premium amps will sound significantly better. really T1 made me very happy and i am glad that i saved some good 400$ which i would have spent otherwise. 

in one word, T1 is amazing because like with 1plus2 Gavin from Tralucent invested his ears and soul in this baby. i am crazy audiophile who first listens and appreciates and only then asks about price and for slightly over 200$ this little cute amp is a steal. i could not care less about brushed aluminium and looks or wood if gear does not sound to my liking. and T1 is exactly what makes hopeless audiophiles like me smile wildly :-D

As for sonics, T1 will not alter the major attributes of your DAP and no amp should, but it will bring body and refinement, it will remove much of digital stress and will help for a better controlled and smooth sound to help you rediscover your music in a better way. For me T1 helped to better control mid bass and delicate transients out of my RWAK into IEM... i noticed blacker space and better dynamics and most noticeably i loved a bit slower but more rich and organic sound that it brought into my rig.

so if you ask me if you want only amp and nothing else then for 230$ i would say this is a steal.


----------



## Heisenburg

Gavin told me that the amp operates best from PO and NOT to use a LOD...He said that's why the volume can be very high from low setting.


----------



## Heisenburg

Quote: 





l0rdr0ck said:


> Try a LOD cable, it makes enough of a difference with line level out to drive T1 awesomely.


 
  Gavin told me to use the Phono OUT (PO) because the amp works best hooked up that way...He said not to use  POD...That's why the volume is high at starting level.


----------



## soundbear

Quote: 





flymetothemoon said:


> T1 is very analytical while the TP is musical...a good compliment to each other


 
  I don't find the T1 as analytical, I find it as extremely black background and great depth to the music and soundstage, there is a warmth and smoothness as compared to the amp in my Studio V.   I would use the term "analytical" with bright and detailed like my V not with the warmth and smoothness I hear from the T1.    Perhaps you mean the T1 is more analytical sounding than your TP?


----------



## amature101

Hi,
  Does anyone know if i can use the amp while it's is being charge by usb. If it's charging will there be hiss? Is the bass bost strong?
  thank you


----------



## lee730

I've done it before but I suggest against it. Safer to let it charge on its own. Also there is no bass boost to my knowledge unless they added this function and I don't know?


----------



## nk77

Quote: 





amature101 said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know if i can use the amp while it's is being charge by usb. If it's charging will there be hiss? Is the bass bost strong?
> thank you


 
   
  Depending on the power supply. I could for some reason at work but not at home. I hear definite cyclic humming in the background. Only hear slight static when increasing volume whilst on charge. Don't do it though. Takes like 1/2 hr to charge depending on PSU you are using.


----------



## nk77

Quote: 





brainbucket said:


> Some pictures of the new rig
> 
> AK100(stock)>T1>TF10
> 
> ...


 
   
  That interconnect looks nice and big. What ingredients did you use? How is the T1 after burn in?


----------



## TekeRugburn

I should be getting this soon, looking forward to it. I think it will pair nicely with an x3


----------



## Gintaras

nk77, from my experience T1 does not require extensive burn in, putting about 20-40 hours on it should be fine, changes will be subtley and T1 sounded great straight from the box for me.
   
  Teke, welcome to T1 Club.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> nk77, from my experience T1 does not require extensive burn in, putting about 20-40 hours on it should be fine, changes will be subtley and T1 sounded great straight from the box for me.
> 
> Teke, welcome to T1 Club.


 
   
  Thanks! I think the T1 + X3 + jh13 will give some end game result for portables.
   
  Hoping it pairs well with the jh13.... still havent found a amp that had synergy with the jh13 like the original alo rx.  Pico slim came close, RSA shadow was a nice change of pace but too warm, uha-4 was a good match too but funky form factor killed it for me, bh2 doesnt have the greatest synergy with it, arrow is good but missing some extension and bass oomph like the alo rx.  so heres to hoping.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Wow... The level of transparency on this thing is unreal for a portable amp. It's amazing! Something that matches incredibly well with my jh13.


----------



## Gintaras

tekerugburn said:


> Wow... The level of transparency on this thing is unreal for a portable amp. It's amazing! Something that matches incredibly well with my jh13.




now you know why i love this little T1 baby so much :-D


----------



## TekeRugburn

gintaras said:


> now you know why i love this little T1 baby so much :-D




If they would have just made it a shade slimmer it would be the perfect amp.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Neutral setup. Falling back in love with my fa-003 clones again. Sorry for the janky lod. The twag lod didn't play nice with the T1 dimensions wise


----------



## Loquah

tekerugburn said:


> Neutral setup. Falling back in love with my fa-003 clones again. Sorry for the janky lod. The twag lod didn't play nice with the T1 dimensions wise




That's my only complaint about T1 - the recessed sockets can be tricky with large plugs. I can't use my DHC iem cable with it


----------



## TekeRugburn

loquah said:


> That's my only complaint about T1 - the recessed sockets can be tricky with large plugs. I can't use my DHC iem cable with it




Oh the recessed is fine for me... It's the placement. I always liked it when input and output are on opposite sides.


----------



## lee730

That would make it more bulky thought and not suitable for your pocket so I'd prefer to keep it as is.


----------



## TekeRugburn

lee730 said:


> That would make it more bulky thought and not suitable for your pocket so I'd prefer to keep it as is.




? 

A low profile lod, or a mini to mini with right angled plugs wouldn't add much at all.


----------



## lee730

That's true. Still I just prefer to have it all in one central area. At the same time that makes me curious. Wouldn't using your method put strain on the sockets of the amp and your DAP overtime? Basically with the weight of the gear being put on those sockets?


----------



## TekeRugburn

lee730 said:


> That's true. Still I just prefer to have it all in one central area. At the same time that makes me curious. Wouldn't using your method put strain on the sockets of the amp and your DAP overtime? Basically with the weight of the gear being put on those sockets?




It's not like I set it on the side when out of my pocket. While in my pocket, the weight isn't on the sockets as no one can fit a t1 and dap in their jeans pocket.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> It's not like I set it on the side when out of my pocket. While in my pocket, the weight isn't on the sockets as no one can fit a t1 and dap in their jeans pocket.


 


 I can fit them in my side pockets. Not the most convenient but I do it while listening around the house.


----------



## nk77

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> It's not like I set it on the side when out of my pocket. While in my pocket, the weight isn't on the sockets as no one can fit a t1 and dap in their jeans pocket.


 
   
  Yes it does get a bit bulky in my jeans with my ipod + T1 combo but still usable. Funny though everyone keeps thinking I'm really happy to see them...not sure why?


----------



## lee730

Could be your emoticon .


----------



## nk77

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Could be your emoticon .


 
  Do you still have your pair Lee?


----------



## nk77

So how are people doing with their T1s?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





nk77 said:


> Do you still have your pair Lee?


 

 Pair?
   
   
  Quote: 





nk77 said:


> So how are people doing with their T1s?


 
   
  My replacement T1 is working great. I'm making sure I charge it only on a 500 mAH charger and I generally don't wait until the battery is dead to recharge it. Would rather not have issues again if at all possible. I'm very much enjoying this amp. Pairs very well with the AK120. Couldn't ask for more .


----------



## Gintaras

Quote: 





nk77 said:


> So how are people doing with their T1s?


 
   
  much better than people without T1


----------



## nk77

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Pair?
> 
> 
> My replacement T1 is working great. I'm making sure I charge it only on a 500 mAH charger and I generally don't wait until the battery is dead to recharge it. Would rather not have issues again if at all possible. I'm very much enjoying this amp. Pairs very well with the AK120. Couldn't ask for more .


 
   
  Yeh my bad - meant the T1. Too much time spent on the 1Plus2 thread. Was the previous T1 having charger problems?


----------



## nk77

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> much better than people without T1


 
   
  Haha...I see. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Are you still using the uber IC with it?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





nk77 said:


> Yeh my bad - meant the T1. Too much time spent on the 1Plus2 thread. Was the previous T1 having charger problems?


 
   
  There was no power period. It conked out on me in the car. When I came back it wouldn't power on. When I'd plug it in to charge the light would come on but it would never charge.


----------



## Mimouille

nk77 said:


> Do you still have your pair Lee?


No he does not, he was a very troublesome and excited cat and his owners decided that he would be much more manageable without his pair, or his "1plus2" as he sometimes called it.


----------



## nk77

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> No he does not, he was a very troublesome and excited cat and his owners decided that he would be much more manageable without his pair, or his "1plus2" as he sometimes called it.


 
   
  Haha. Only now it is only a Tralucent "1" minus the 2


----------



## Gintaras

nk77 said:


> Haha...I see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you can bet mate, Uber alles


----------



## fade2blak

Fellas,
   
  I am interested in buying these for my V-MODA M100 paired with iPod 3G.. I currently own PA2V2. 
   
  Hope I am making a good decision? 
   
  Thanks all


----------



## Loquah

Quote: 





fade2blak said:


> Fellas,
> 
> I am interested in buying these for my V-MODA M100 paired with iPod 3G.. I currently own PA2V2.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Great decision!
   
  It remains the best portable amp I have heard at anything near its price.


----------



## fade2blak

Quote: 





loquah said:


> Great decision!
> 
> It remains the best portable amp I have heard at anything near its price.


 
   
  Thanks mate


----------



## martybm5

Does anyone know if the ALO LOD connectors will work with the Tralucent inputs ?


----------



## TekeRugburn

martybm5 said:


> Does anyone know if the ALO LOD connectors will work with the Tralucent inputs ?




Why wouldn't it?


----------



## nk77

You mean something like this:
   
   
   
  Going from IPOD - LOD - to T1 amp? Then yes. So long as its a 3.5mm jack on one end. Any analogue signal really so long as it outputs via a 3.5mm jack so it can be plugged into the T1 input.


----------



## martybm5

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> Why wouldn't it?


 
  I'm referring to the recessed part of the imput. For some LOD connectors, apparently the recessed part is too small for the LOD connector to fit in all the way (not the 1/8 inch part but the rest of the connector)


----------



## martybm5

From the Touchmyapps review of the T1 done by shigzeo (sp?)
   
http://www.touchmyapps.com/2013/01/08/tralucent-t1-portable-headphone-amp-in-review/
   
  "*Issues – Milled Ports*
 I consider this a minor issue, but it may affect the craziest audiophiles out there. Fat plugs won’t plug all the way into the amp. That means you may have to leave your most expensive ALO cables home. Sad, but true."


----------



## nk77

Quote: 





martybm5 said:


> From the Touchmyapps review of the T1 done by shigzeo (sp?)
> 
> http://www.touchmyapps.com/2013/01/08/tralucent-t1-portable-headphone-amp-in-review/
> 
> ...


 
   
  Is that by using fat plugs on both input and output then possibly? I was using an LOD similar to the one I linked in the picture above for the input and using a Tralucent 1Plus2 with the skinny 3.5mm plugs for the output.
   
  Not sure if the fatter plug_ _I linked above is as thick as the ALO audio ones but I had no problems. Perhaps someone else can take a photo with the plugs being used on their T1s if they have the ALO cables....?


----------



## TekeRugburn

All plugs I've tried work. Even switchcraft plugs fit.


----------



## nk77

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> All plugs I've tried work. Even switchcraft plugs fit.


 
  What about 2 switchcrafts at the same time?


----------



## lee730

Probably viablue plugs .


----------



## rudi0504

The best synergy for amps until 500 USD with DX 50

Source : IBasso DX 50 as transport
I use DX 50 line out
Firmware : 1.1.6
File music : WAV
Amp :Tralucent Audio T1
Iem : Earsonic SEM 6
Headphone : Fostex TH 900
Cable : mini to mini diy by my friend Alex

My impression :

I have many Portable Amps until 500 USD , my Tralucent Audio T1 has the best with my DX 50

High : very clear and clean , very good detail , and very good pronounce until we can hear
Percussion cymbals very detail .

Mid : very sweet , clean and clear sounding midrange that we can hear how the Sanger breath

Bass : excellent bass impact , very good speed and bass attach .
We can hear the snare bass guitar very clear with the echo how the player play their
Bass guitar

Soundstage : wide and with very good depth as well

Separation : very good separation , that we can imagine where the instrument coming from.

Background : very black background , that we feel in concert hall

Conclusion :

This is the best synergy between my DX 50 and T1, like DX 50 born for T1
Excellent clarity and sweet clear midrange and very good bass impact and veery good bass speed
I love these set up , even can drive my TH 900 in high end SQ

This is my IMO


----------



## Loquah

Rudi, how would you compare DX50/T1 combo to AK100/T1 combo?


----------



## Gintaras

rudi0504 said:


> The best synergy for amps until 500 USD with DX 50
> 
> Source : IBasso DX 50 as transport
> I use DX 50 line out
> ...


 
  
 wow... my my my.... looks like i am going for DX50... Rudi, many thanks for posting this opinion, i have T1 and was wondering about this pair.


----------



## rudi0504

gintaras said:


> wow... my my my.... looks like i am going for DX50... Rudi, many thanks for posting this opinion, i have T1 and was wondering about this pair.




Please try with your best mini to mini 
Or you can contact spkrs01 for his UBER mini to mini , can improve the SQ a lot 
Please share your opinion after you buy DX 50 




loquah said:


> Rudi, how would you compare DX50/T1 combo to AK100/T1 combo?




I will let you know by tonight after I reach home


----------



## Loquah

Thanks. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Gintaras

rudi0504 said:


> Please try with your best mini to mini
> Or you can contact spkrs01 for his UBER mini to mini , can improve the SQ a lot


 
  
 i have uBer mini to mini


----------



## rudi0504

loquah said:


> Rudi, how would you compare DX50/T1 combo to AK100/T1 combo?




My personal impression AK 100 vs DX 50 pair With Tralucenr T1:





Source : AK 100 With listrid 2.00
 DX 50 With fw 1.1.6
Amp : Tralucent T1
Iem : Earsonic S EM 6
Cable : Tralucent. UBER mini to mini 
Music file : WAV 
AK 100 : use headphone out
DX 50 : use line out
Vol : i set both on Max 


High :
AK 100 : has cleaner and extended High 
DX 50 : has not so Clear and clean High than AK 100

Mid : 
AK 100 : has better pronounce and more body and cleaner than DX 50
DX 50 : not AS clean and less body than AK 100 

Bass :
AK 100 : has better bass impact , more detail and cleaner yah DX 50
DX 50 : bass impact is very Good , but below AK 100 and not as clean AS AK 100

Soundstage :
AK 100 : has wider and deeper too 
DX 50 : less wide and Depth than AK 100

Separation :
AK 100 : has better music separation 
DX 50 : slighly below AK 100

Background : 
AK 100 : has better black background 
DX 50 : not as black than AK 100

My IMO


----------



## Gintaras

Rudi, yeah.... my wallet loves you and sends his best greetings 

but do you think owning both makes sense. at the moment i have Rwak and think about dx50 seriously but still not sure if i want save more for ak120... decisions decisions


----------



## rudi0504

gintaras said:


> Rudi, yeah.... my wallet loves you and sends his best greetings
> 
> but do you think owning both makes sense. at the moment i have Rwak and think about dx50 seriously but still not sure if i want save more for ak120... decisions decisions




DX 50 is very Good DAP until 400 USD , 
AK 120 is refinement from AK 100 or RWA AK 100, if you like SQ from AK than AK 120 is
The right Choice For you , but not Your walet 
Or you can buy IBasso HDP R10 as another alternative DAP
My IMO


----------



## Loquah

Even though I think the AK100 is substantially ahead of the X3, I'm also looking forward to X5 as an upgrade on AK100 without price of AK120


----------



## Gintaras

Rudi, thanks, choices are not easy nowadays... more good gear around


----------



## rudi0504

gintaras said:


> Rudi, thanks, choices are not easy nowadays... more good gear around




You are welcome It is true do many portable audio gear coming out now .
They are very Good too 




loquah said:


> Even though I think the AK100 is substantially ahead of the X3, I'm also looking forward to X5 as an upgrade on AK100 without price of AK120




We Hope like you all audio gear going cheaper but better than before


----------



## rookie2009

Guys
  
 I was looking to buy this amp to go with my dx50.. Just wondering does anyone know anywhere in the EU which sells it at all? I went onto the official website to try to purchase but it says to contact them,so i fired off an email but haven't heard anything back since Friday...


----------



## Loquah

Give them a working day or 2. I imagine they will answer during the work week.


----------



## Pottsy2

I too have enquired, and Gavin tells me that they are out of stock, with more available in November.


----------



## lee730

pottsy2 said:


> I too have enquired, and Gavin tells me that they are out of stock, with more available in November.


 
  
 I virtually have it glued to my AK120 .


----------



## Loquah

Ditto for my RWAK100


----------



## Gintaras

lee730 said:


> I virtually have it glued to my AK120 .


 
  
 is AK120 amp section not good enough then?


----------



## Loquah

gintaras said:


> is AK120 amp section not good enough then?


----------



## lee730

gintaras said:


> is AK120 amp section not good enough then?


 
  
 No it just sounds even better amped. Kinda like when I use to amp the DX100 with the T1 .


----------



## Wyd4

the t1 is a fantastic sounding amp.
 It literally doesn't take anything away from the source what so ever.
 That is the beauty of it.
 IMO anyway.
 I dont need it as I have an iBasso PB2 (which imo is inferior sound wise, however I need the juice sadly).
 But I am tempted to place an order for a t1, just in case I feel the need to amp my in ears haha.
  
 Scott


----------



## Wyd4

loquah said:


> Ditto for my RWAK100


 
 In that case I will trade you my stock AK100 + cash for your RWAK


----------



## Loquah

LOL. I seriously considered that offer, but I love the flexibility of using the RWAK100 with / without amp.


----------



## Gintaras

loquah said:


> LOL. I seriously considered that offer, but I love the flexibility of using the RWAK100 with / without amp.


 
  
 LOL +1


----------



## Wyd4

loquah said:


> LOL. I seriously considered that offer, but I love the flexibility of using the RWAK100 with / without amp.



Hahaha was worth a shot then 
I am the same.
Ak100 with iems for the train/exercise
Ak100 plus pb2 and mad dogs for work.

If you ever change your mind  lol


----------



## soundbear

lee730 said:


> No it just sounds even better amped. Kinda like when I use to amp the DX100 with the T1 .


 
 I wouldn't believe anybody that kills birds, look at that poor thing, hope it "went out with a bang?"  LOL!!!!!


----------



## lee730

soundbear said:


> I wouldn't believe anybody that kills birds, look at that poor thing, hope it "went out with a bang?"  LOL!!!!!


 
  
 Some birds just make way too much noise anyways .


----------



## Gintaras

my humble observation with T1. what good i found about T1 amp is that T1 acts like a very good power amplifier. let me explain, when you put audio system you must to decide if you want integrated amplifier or preamp/poweramp combo. integrated will bring a particular signature which might be good or not so good with your source. power amp will do mostly kraft and clarity job. for me T1 is akin power amp, it does not add or take anything from source sound sig but it adds dynamic and weight to the sound.
  
 for me this was a nice aspect because i did not want an amp which would color RWAK sound. i agree, there must be some better amps up the hill and going above 300$ you find plenty good amps. however if you want simple amp which does great job T1 must be on your list for audition.
  
 just be sure to try competition to decide what is best for you. some people will prefer coloration and some particular amp sound, while others would like to keep source sig unaffected.
  
 just my 2c here.
  
 and now a musical pause to enjoy this weekend:


----------



## lin0003

Guys, I just got my hands on a T1 and for some reason the upper mids seems to be recessed and the soundstage seems to be no larger than my DX50's. What's up with that?
  
 BTW, Skybleu and H20Fidelity who heard the same amp thought that it was defective.


----------



## lee730

lin0003 said:


> Guys, I just got my hands on a T1 and for some reason the upper mids seems to be recessed and the soundstage seems to be no larger than my DX50's. What's up with that?
> 
> BTW, Skybleu and H20Fidelity who heard the same amp thought that it was defective.


 
  
 Is this Cravenz amp? If so I would suggest having it send back for RMA. Although I'm a bit worried about Cravenz as he hasn't been active in a long time.... The T1 amp IMO ias better than the DX100 internal amp section. I preferred it's sound quality to it and felt it had more control over the sound. Better balance overall and a nice sound staging. Wide, deep, balanced. Deeper bass. I never felt the mids were recessed on it. This is even compared to the UHA6 MKII and O2 amp.


----------



## lin0003

lee730 said:


> Is this Cravenz amp? If so I would suggest having it send back for RMA. Although I'm a bit worried about Cravenz as he hasn't been active in a long time.... The T1 amp IMO ias better than the DX100 internal amp section. I preferred it's sound quality to it and felt it had more control over the sound. Better balance overall and a nice sound staging. Wide, deep, balanced. Deeper bass. I never felt the mids were recessed on it. This is even compared to the UHA6 MKII and O2 amp.


 
 Yeah, it is the Cravenz amp. I too, think that it is defective.


----------



## Loquah

Recessed mids are definitely not a feature of the T1's sound. Definitely something going wrong there. Does it change if you gently wiggle the input / output jacks?


----------



## HONEYBOY

I went to my local audio store to pick up a cheap CmoyBB and ended up with the Tralucent Audio T1! How long does this thing take to charge from say a laptop though? It's been over 6 hrs and the charging indicator is still on.


----------



## Wyd4

honeyboy said:


> I went to my local audio store to pick up a cheap CmoyBB and ended up with the Tralucent Audio T1! How long does this thing take to charge from say a laptop though? It's been over 6 hrs and the charging indicator is still on.



I honestly don't know, but I know the battery lasts for ages so you won't have to do it often


----------



## HONEYBOY

wyd4 said:


> I honestly don't know, but I know the battery lasts for ages so you won't have to do it often


 
 Thanks! I couldn't resist and had to take a listen! I'm very impressed, and that's just out of  the box. Seems very natural so far...


----------



## Loquah

honeyboy said:


> Thanks! I couldn't resist and had to take a listen! I'm very impressed, and that's just out of  the box. Seems very natural so far...


 
  
 +1 on the battery status - great life per charge
  
 From memory there's not a massive change from burn-in, but everything does improve slightly with 30-40 hours or so


----------



## HONEYBOY

loquah said:


> +1 on the battery status - great life per charge
> 
> From memory there's not a massive change from burn-in, but everything does improve slightly with 30-40 hours or so


 
 I really look forward to getting to know this amp further. _I_'ve bought quite a number of portable amplifiers in the past, but they never really impressed me enough to keep them. Things seem promising from the outset with this one!


----------



## achl354

anyone here has had the chance to try out T1 and Headstage arrow 4N/T?


----------



## Gintaras

i am listening right now to Rainbow's Temple of the king on DX50 => T1 => 1p2 ... in one word - GODLY !!!
  
 did not expect T1 to compliment DX50 so powerfully, amazing. little lovely inexpensive amp which brings big sound.


----------



## soundbear

Yo, do you have the T1V2, or did you get it within the past 6 months??  I had the original that had a battery issue, then got that one replaced with a new version with a better battery set-up or whatever, and sounded as good as the first one without 150 hrs burnin!!    Gavin even mentioned to me that the 2nd one I got sounded better without burnin.   The updated one I have even sounds more clear with burnin, in other words, it can only get better!!!LOL!


----------



## Gintaras

i do not know which one i have, my guess is T1 v2 because i bought it half a year ago.
  
 whatever version my copy sounds terrific and makes me not want any other amp. actually Gavin did bad thing to me because T1 makes me shy to spend more money on RSA and similar amps and i am afraid none of them would be worth the big extra buck.
  
 perhaps one day when i go for S-mod AK i will again think about RSA or else but T1 is simply magic and i am happy it costs under 300$ which makes me smile each time i am listening to it.


----------



## puskuruk

Is this best amp for ciems and iems?


----------



## Wyd4

puskuruk said:


> Is this best amp for ciems and iems?


 
  
 Well that is a very big question right there.
  
 It is a VERY good little amp, particularly for the price.
 Whether it is the best, well that varies from person to person.
  
 It is very transparent however, and true to your source.
  
 One issue however, is you may find it to be a little too powerful for some IEM's, particularly if you are using Line out of your source and relying on the volume pot on the amp.


----------



## nk77

gintaras said:


> i do not know which one i have, my guess is T1 v2 because i bought it half a year ago.
> 
> whatever version my copy sounds terrific and makes me not want any other amp. actually Gavin did bad thing to me because T1 makes me shy to spend more money on RSA and similar amps and i am afraid none of them would be worth the big extra buck.
> 
> perhaps one day when i go for S-mod AK i will again think about RSA or else but T1 is simply magic and i am happy it costs under 300$ which makes me smile each time i am listening to it.


 
  
 Was the gain reduced in the 'v2' model you mentioned or was it just the battery?


----------



## Gintaras

nk77 said:


> Was the gain reduced in the 'v2' model you mentioned or was it just the battery?


 
  
 do not know. it just sounded great out of the box, why would i bother about tech aspects then?


----------



## nk77

So anyone got a chance to hear the new AMP/DAC Tralucent combo yet? Keen to hear more on this...


----------



## chiman

Also interested to hear/read impressions about the new amp.


----------



## nk77

gintaras said:


> do not know. it just sounded great out of the box, why would i bother about tech aspects then?


 
  
 Thumbs up I guess. It is a very nice amp for the price!
  


chiman said:


> Also interested to hear/read impressions about the new amp.


 
  
 Perhaps a new thread can be started for this at a later date. I see a few guys have tested it on the Tralucent 1Plus2 thread.


----------



## HONEYBOY

I recall solely, that revisions to the Tralucent Audio T1 were "in the works", but I haven't seen anything definitive to indicate that there is a revised T1 amp. Am I missing something here?


----------



## soundbear

honeyboy said:


> I recall solely, that revisions to the Tralucent Audio T1 were "in the works", but I haven't seen anything definitive to indicate that there is a revised T1 amp. Am I missing something here?


 
 And you're from planet Earth and still missed it????LOL!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
 Well, I got mine in May of this year, apparently it was May when Tralucent started shipping the new version.   Gavin told me it had "a revised power supply" and I should "notice a difference"  I guess in SQ right off the bat, and I did.   Like I said, it sounded like it had been burned in for at least 150 hrs right out if the box.   He also cautioned me not to charge it from a wall charger but from my pc.   The original problem I had from the original version was the battery way overheated and stopped working after a short period of time, then stopped altogether.


----------



## soundbear

nk77 said:


> Was the gain reduced in the 'v2' model you mentioned or was it just the battery?


 
 Just checked with Gavin, he said no changes were made to the gain.   I haven't had any problems with my AS2 using the T1, have the vol on my V at 10 with T1 volume just under half for normal listening.   So apparently it was just the battery.   No, I'm not the US rep for Tralucent, but the ever-colorful Lee730 might be, LOL!


----------



## Gintaras

lol, Lee must hate you for this. but T1 sounds sooooo good to my ear and i wonder how DA T1 amp section compares to old T1?

me too had no problem with gain, actually i find T1 to be fairly silent, the only small complaint i might have for volume attenuator which is prone to small imbalance at very low volume but this is common problem in all amps i tried. funny is i love the make of T1 and find its polish and look esxcuisite boutique like.


----------



## HONEYBOY

soundbear said:


> And you're from planet Earth and still missed it????LOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 My side of the planet sometimes seems like a blackhole. We miss a lot of things! Thanks for the update!


----------



## lee730

soundbear said:


> Just checked with Gavin, he said no changes were made to the gain.   I haven't had any problems with my AS2 using the T1, have the vol on my V at 10 with T1 volume just under half for normal listening.   So apparently it was just the battery.   No, I'm not the US rep for Tralucent, but the ever-colorful Lee730 might be, LOL!


 
  
 lol go to hell .


----------



## Gintaras

lee730 said:


> lol go to hell .


 
  
 ahhhhahaha... Lee, i knew what your reply would be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 but in politics you could become a happy buddy since voters vote for you


----------



## mannkind246

Has anyone used the Tralucent 3.5 Uber Mini cable for LineOut?
Is it ready improve the sound quality significantly?
This cable costs around $350.


----------



## soundbear

Bump


----------



## Gintaras

mannkind246 said:


> Has anyone used the Tralucent 3.5 Uber Mini cable for LineOut?
> Is it ready improve the sound quality significantly?
> This cable costs around $350.


 
  
 i have this and find improvements worth spending but it depends what you look to achieve.
  
 first of all when you climb up the gear ladder remember, every component in chain will matter.
 i would not recommend using uBer 3.5mm on iPod or for low resolution material because improvements concern dynamics, immediacy and similar, it will not add bass or tame hot trebles IF your source does them. uBer is removing a curtain between source and amp in a way that there is no cable and signal gets stright from A to B without "c" in between them.
  
 in my rig, which consists of RWAK, 1p2 and T1. i use only FLAC, minimum native CD quality and maximum 24/192.
 all i can tell this little cable showed good improvement in adding immediacy and space between instruments. frankly speaking i even did not plan buying this cable but after audition i could not part with it, silly me.
  
 why i love this uber wodoo? because as you probably know the best cable between two components is no cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 literally!!! best is when you plug one component into another (please no dirty jokes), for instance Audiophileo can be plugged straight into BCN/SPDIF in your DAC using the ring adapter. in my understanding Uber makes something similar, simply it makes you feel there is no cable between two components.
  
 but.... T1 stocks good enough cable too which does perfect job. i would recommend you try this first and if you feel the need to upgrade ask for trial period from Tralucent so you can audition and decide if improvements are worth for your ear.


----------



## mannkind246

gintaras said:


> i have this and find improvements worth spending but it depends what you look to achieve.
> 
> first of all when you climb up the gear ladder remember, every component in chain will matter.
> i would not recommend using uBer 3.5mm on iPod or for low resolution material because improvements concern dynamics, immediacy and similar, it will not add bass or tame hot trebles IF your source does them. uBer is removing a curtain between source and amp in a way that there is no cable and signal gets stright from A to B without "c" in between them.
> ...


 
 Did you ask Tralucent to send you the the demo UBer 3.5mm cable for audition? Do you need to pay deposit (money in advance) before getting it?
  
 In addition, don't mind if you can quantify (1 to 10) below SQ when comparing the stock T1 3.5 mini vs UBer 3.5 mm:
  
 1) Sound stage/3D imaging
 2) Separation
 3) Clarity
 4) Cleaness
 5) Treble impact
 6) Bass impact
 7) Depth impact


----------



## Toe Tag

Not to pee on the campfire here, but, is there a "next step" up, after the T1. I love the amp, just wondering, even if I have to go to a desktop size, what are some contenders, that people move up to after the T1. I suspect its diminishing returns and gets you up to $500 or $800 or $1200 to improve upon the T1.


----------



## Gintaras

mannkind246 said:


> Did you ask Tralucent to send you the the demo UBer 3.5mm cable for audition? Do you need to pay deposit (money in advance) before getting it?
> 
> In addition, don't mind if you can quantify (1 to 10) below SQ when comparing the stock T1 3.5 mini vs UBer 3.5 mm:
> 
> ...


 
  
 i got to audition uBer IC by chance, i was on tour for 1p2 and Gavin suggested sending uBer 3.5 to try along with silver gold cable for 1p2.
 stupidly i agreed because if i knew i could not part with it i would never request this spoiler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 this how i got it without having any plans for it.
  
 clarity and separation is the name of the game here.


----------



## Gintaras

toe tag said:


> Not to pee on the campfire here, but, is there a "next step" up, after the T1. I love the amp, just wondering, even if I have to go to a desktop size, what are some contenders, that people move up to after the T1. I suspect its diminishing returns and gets you up to $500 or $800 or $1200 to improve upon the T1.


 
  
 huh, i assume there are more powerful offerings at such a cost. problem is i do not want overspend on amp at this stage and found T1 to do it all for me. i also saw a few reviews, one non-headfi which praised T1 highly suggesting this sound is pushing upto a 500$ price mark (for what is worth). not much i can add here since i did not listen to more expensive offerings from RSA, Maier, ALO and else.
  
 i suppose it all boils to the question how you plan to use amp. people who send their AK100 or AK120 for S-mod for sure would want to get best of the best. people like me, who use DAP phone out and line out unmoded perhaps would skimp on expensive amps.
  
 so for 260$ i found T1 a no brainer for me personally and it sounds great with DX50 and RWAK100 too although RWAK100 needs amping not as critically as DX50 IMHO.


----------



## Toe Tag

Gintaras, Android phone users can sometimes bypass their internal DAC and amp (varies a lot from phone to phone) and get the sound out in digital form over USB OTG. Then into say, an ODAC, then the Tralucent. YMMV see http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs


----------



## lee730

Remember power is just one aspect. It is really how that power is managed. How clean it is and the implementation. How the amp gripes the sound. It's about control and finesse. The T1 has a very good power supply and it's implementation plays a huge part in its overall sound. I can't wait to compare it to the UHA760 .


----------



## nk77

Do I smell a comparison between the upcoming Tralucent DAC/AMP and the upcoming UHA760...? It will be an interesting new year.


----------



## lee730

nk77 said:


> Do I smell a comparison between the upcoming Tralucent DAC/AMP and the upcoming UHA760...? It will be an interesting new year.


 
  
 Possibly.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 

 Goodness the treble is just sublime on the 1Plus2 with AK120/T1 amp on 1.32 firmware.


----------



## mannkind246

Just curios does T1 can drive big Cans like 600 ohm or 250 ohm DT990?


----------



## chedoumaile

the T1 was small but that Fiio is quite slim! What are others getting in battery life? I am getting roughly 20 hours playback.


----------



## HONEYBOY

chedoumaile said:


> the T1 was small but that Fiio is quite slim! What are others getting in battery life? I am getting roughly 20 hours playback.




I get about the same 20 hrs more or less. The battery on the T1 outlasts my iPhone, and Sony Walkman easily so that's a plus in my opinion. I wish there was an indicator to show that the battery is low though.


----------



## mannkind246

May I know does T1 pair well with Fischer DBA-02 MKII?


----------



## Loquah

mannkind246 said:


> May I know does T1 pair well with Fischer DBA-02 MKII?


 
  
 I don't have the DBA-02 to try, but I have heard them many times and own(ed) similar IEMs. The T1 will pair beautifully with them. It's slight warmth will enhance the slightly dry presentation of the DBA-02s, but without losing any of their detail. It's also got very, very low output impedance so it'll keep the frequency response accurate to the DBA-02 design.


----------



## MikuLover

Hey guys, I am currently finding out if the tralucent T1 is for me, I will be using the fiio x3 line out with it but I am rather afraid of the T1 x3 gain along with >1.7V from the fiio x3 when paired with my er4s. Anyone have any experience ???? Is there channel imbalance???


----------



## Loquah

There is a touch of channel imbalance down right at the bottom if the range. Not sure if the 1.7V out will put you in that range. Hopefully others have tried the X3 specifically.


----------



## lee730

That's pretty much my only qualm with the T1. I wish it had more headroom for lower volume listening. The AK120-S Mod outputs 2V I think . I still prefer the T1 even over the UHA760 Amp


----------



## HONEYBOY

mikulover said:


> Hey guys, I am currently finding out if the tralucent T1 is for me, I will be using the fiio x3 line out with it but I am rather afraid of the T1 x3 gain along with >1.7V from the fiio x3 when paired with my er4s. Anyone have any experience ???? Is there channel imbalance???


 
 Yep, the gain on the X3 is my sole qualm about it as well. I can check in to my local audio shop and check out that combo. I might only be able to do so for the 4P though. I can't seem to find my 4p/s adapter.


----------



## MikuLover

honeyboy said:


> Yep, the gain on the X3 is my sole qualm about it as well. I can check in to my local audio shop and check out that combo. I might only be able to do so for the 4P though. I can't seem to find my 4p/s adapter.


 
 Hey, it's okay, I can just go and audition it myself actually but just that I am too lazy to do so lol. Don't make the trip unless your into it yourself


----------



## HONEYBOY

mikulover said:


> Hey, it's okay, I can just go and audition it myself actually but just that I am too lazy to do so lol. Don't make the trip unless your into it yourself


 
 haha No worries, I wanted to check in to the shop actually. Just needed an excuse... Stop being lazy!!


----------



## MikuLover

Well…. It's not really matter of being busy for me as the place I am auditioning at opens only from monday to friday till 8.30 pm and school ends at like 5 for me so…. yeah…. kinda of hard for me and tiring… I will try to audition them by this friday and post my findings here too


----------



## Loquah

Does anyone happen to know what op-amps are used in the T1? I have added a Fiio E12DIY to my collection and would love to try the T1's op-amps in it. The DIY compares really well in many respects, but the provided op-amps can't match the T1's silky smooth, but detailed sound. I'm wondering if they used OPA627s?


----------



## lee730

No its not 627. I forgot the Op Amp but Gavin has mentioned it before. 627 sounds quite a bit different to my ears vs the T1 amp (that is UHA6 MKII vs T1). The 627 in my opinion is overly smooth and very colored. The T1 really doesn't color the sound for me. It just adds refinement to what is already there and brings good balance with its width and depth presentation of the sound staging. With 627 I felt the mids were quite forward, treble was rolled off and smoothed out, with bass being more prominent. Still quite a musical OP Amp but I got bored of it quickly.


----------



## Loquah

Apparently it's OPA8599 - someone on the E12DIY thread told me


----------



## Gintaras

lee730 said:


> No its not 627. I forgot the Op Amp but Gavin has mentioned it before. 627 sounds quite a bit different to my ears vs the T1 amp (that is UHA6 MKII vs T1). The 627 in my opinion is overly smooth and very colored. The T1 really doesn't color the sound for me. It just adds refinement to what is already there and brings good balance with its width and depth presentation of the sound staging. With 627 I felt the mids were quite forward, treble was rolled off and smoothed out, with bass being more prominent. Still quite a musical OP Amp but I got bored of it quickly.




no idea but T1 is like a glass of icy crystal water from Alps during hot day, no colouring of any kind, really love this simple cute little amp.


----------



## chiman

Love my T1 too, but getting a bit curious about balanced out. So I'm looking at the PB2, anyone have any experiences with both?


----------



## Loquah

chiman said:


> Love my T1 too, but getting a bit curious about balanced out. So I'm looking at the PB2, anyone have any experiences with both?




I've started using balanced at home and can honestly say that it's a marginal improvement over a good unbalanced circuit.

Still, it's always interesting to try other gear so bring on the PB2 comparisons


----------



## H20Fidelity

Here's a shot I grabbed of T1 over the weekend. 

 Running using Stoner Acoustics UD110 v2 from my laptop plugged into TF10.


----------



## Loquah

h20fidelity said:


> Here's a shot I grabbed of T1 over the weekend.
> 
> Running using Stoner Acoustics UD110 v2 from my laptop plugged into TF10.


 
  
 Great photo!!!


----------



## Gintaras

h20fidelity said:


> Here's a shot I grabbed of T1 over the weekend.
> 
> 
> Running using Stoner Acoustics UD110 v2 from my laptop plugged into TF10.




someone gets addiction to this little great thing?


----------



## soundbear

Fantastic pic H20!!!
  
 Has anyone found a player with the sound of the T1?  ( I'd love for Gavin to make a player with the T1 combined.)
  
 Both my Studio V and V 3rd anniv has much improved SQ with the T1.


----------



## Loquah

soundbear said:


> Fantastic pic H20!!!
> 
> Has anyone found a player with the sound of the T1?  ( I'd love for Gavin to make a player with the T1 combined.)
> 
> Both my Studio V and V 3rd anniv has much improved SQ with the T1.


 

 The AK100 is the closest I've heard, but it still doesn't have the warmth and weight of the T1


----------



## lee730

The DX100 combined with the T1 was an amazing pairing. AK120 also paired good with it but not as good as the DX100 IMO.


----------



## H20Fidelity

I've come up with an idea. As members are aware there's always concerns and conversations brought up about the Tralucent T1 amp I have (on very very long loan) being faulty, as in not performing 100%. Yes it works but I don't hear what others do, nor do a few members I've sent the amp to borrow.

  Then it hit me this morning, lets sent this T1 amp to Loqauh and ask him to compare against his. This should surely put to rest any doubts or concerns we have.

 Incoming msg to Loqauh.


----------



## R Scott Ireland

lee730 said:


> The DX100 combined with the T1 was an amazing pairing. AK120 also paired good with it but not as good as the DX100 IMO.


 
  
 The DX50 does very well with the T1 also. This is my portable rig for the 1plus2.  I stayed with the 1.1.6 firmware version on the DX50, but ONLY for the 1plus2. I use the latest 1.2.8 firmware with headphones (on a second DX50). I just think the 1plus2 sounds beautifully balanced across all frequencies with plenty of air using the 1.1.6 firmware - something that gets lost with the more contrasty later firmware versions.


----------



## Loquah

So @H20Fidelity sent me the T1 to compare with mine and see if it really does sound different. On first listen I instantly thought it did, but continued listening had me thinking that my first impression was a placebo effect and I was just hearing what I expected to hear. I now understand why it's been so difficult for people to decide if this amp is "normal" or not.
  
 Upon extended listening I can confirm some very subtle differences between my T1 and H20's T1. The differences are in the upper minds and lower treble I think and would only be a matter of a few dB (going only by ear). The result is a very slightly veiled and closed-in presentation from H20's T1. It's just enough to kill the space and detail that the T1 is so good at creating despite its slight warmth. I can't stress how subtle the difference is - even A/Bing it's still tricky to put a finger on the issue. All I can confirm is that H20's T1 somehow just lacks a little bit of magic (that's a technical term 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).
  
 I asked H20's permission to open the T1 and compare with mine and found what might be the culprit. Interestingly, the serial numbers are only 7 units apart with my unit coming after H20's.
  
 Loquah's T1 - notice the 2 tiny resistors (I think) nearest the battery - they're labelled 1001:
  

  
 Here's H20's - notice the same components, this time labelled 102:
  

  
 There's no other difference I can see so I have to assume that these components are the key to the difference in the sound. The only other possibility is that the op amps (which are not identifiable) are different, but there's no way for me to tell.
  
 What would be great now would be for someone who has a "good sounding" T1 to open there's up and check those components to see if they're the 102 or the 1001 variety.
  
 In the meantime, I might contact Gavin for his comments on the matter...


----------



## H20Fidelity

Thanks for the comparison mate, That's what hear when you say it sounds closed in and lacking detail, unless you lift the volume considerably high. Maybe Gavin might want to take a look at it.


----------



## Loquah

Chatting to Gavin now. It might be a battery thing so I'll try switching batteries and report back...


----------



## H20Fidelity

loquah said:


> Chatting to Gavin now. It might be a battery thing so I'll try switching batteries and report back...


 

 Any progress yet?


----------



## Loquah

h20fidelity said:


> Any progress yet?


 
  
 Yeah, the issue seems to be the battery, but it's really hard to confirm.
  
 Gavin said they had some battery issues in the earlier models and the battery in mine is different so this would make sense. The only trouble is that it's really hard to A/B different batteries. I did try plugging your battery into my amp and I'm pretty sure it degraded the sound, plus I believe that I heard differences with your unit using different batteries, but I don't know if it was as noticeable on yours as it was on mine so perhaps those different components are also at play...
  
 Not sure what to try next other than maybe some extended time with your battery in my amp and my battery in yours to see if I switch preference to whichever unit has the Yooxin battery (from mine) vs the Tralucent batter (from yours)


----------



## H20Fidelity

loquah said:


> Yeah, the issue seems to be the battery, but it's really hard to confirm.
> 
> Gavin said they had some battery issues in the earlier models and the battery in mine is different so this would make sense. The only trouble is that it's really hard to A/B different batteries. I did try plugging your battery into my amp and I'm pretty sure it degraded the sound, plus I believe that I heard differences with your unit using different batteries, but I don't know if it was as noticeable on yours as it was on mine so perhaps those different components are also at play...
> 
> Not sure what to try next other than maybe some extended time with your battery in my amp and my battery in yours to see if I switch preference to whichever unit has the Yooxin battery (from mine) vs the Tralucent batter (from yours)


 

 You know behind the scenes we always questioned the battery, because the symptoms that weren't lining up all pointed to a lack of power in some way, the way the stage is closed in and compressed, lacking air, or needing to pump the volume to get detail moving. I had meant to change the battery and I will go ahead and order another. I'm not saying it's a sure fix although it will be the first and logical thing to try. I will go ahead and order one now. 

 We apprecaite your efforts, I understand the differences are probably sublte enough to play tricks on you.


----------



## Loquah

h20fidelity said:


> You know behind the scenes we always questioned the battery, because the symptoms that weren't lining up all pointed to a lack of power in some way, the way the stage is closed in and compressed, lacking air, or needing to pump the volume to get detail moving. I had meant to change the battery and I will go ahead and order another. I'm not saying it's a sure fix although it will be the first and logical thing to try. I will go ahead and order one now.
> 
> We apprecaite your efforts, I understand the differences are probably *sublte enough to play tricks on you*.


 
  
 Exactly. Also knowing which one is which makes it really tricky too because you can't rule out the power of expectations.
  
 Either way, I'm happy to help. I'll try to take some time with the batteries in the opposite amps tomorrow and report back, but it sounds like a different battery will get you sorted. The one in mine is a 650mAh Li-Polymer if you're ordering from somewhere local, otherwise I'm sure Tralucent can hook you up - Gavin is always super helpful!


----------



## Gintaras

i suppose this must be bad battery issue because i lack other reasons to tell why my T1 sounds superb and musical while yours is not. i also think we have similar ears with H20 so suggesting we hear it differently would be false assumption.


----------



## H20Fidelity

I have ordered another battery, but it is only 300mAh, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I cannot find one 650mAh.


----------



## goodvibes

loquah said:


> Chatting to Gavin now. It might be a battery thing so I'll try switching batteries and report back...


 
 I was going to suggest the same. The battery may be fine. Different brands and types just have an effect on a sig. It's not a circuit issue either. Looks like there's plenty of capacitive smoothing to help the battery along. The more informative a device, the more noticeable these things can become.


----------



## soundbear

Well, I do finally feel important here, ie http://www.head-fi.org/t/634235/tralucent-t1-appreciation-thread-post-your-experiences-and-questions-here/420#post_10014673.  (New version of T1 came out with new battery)
  
 So its the battery, eh?   Personally, I think all of H20's equippment is suspect due to his pet kangaroo named "Lee".   Lee has huge ears,  and H20 can't hear highs anymore, a true pair made in heaven!!!LOL!!


----------



## Gintaras

soundbear said:


> Well, I do finally feel important here, ie http://www.head-fi.org/t/634235/tralucent-t1-appreciation-thread-post-your-experiences-and-questions-here/420#post_10014673.  (New version of T1 came out with new battery)
> 
> So its the battery, eh?   Personally, I think all of H20's equippment is suspect due to his pet kangaroo named "Lee".   Lee has huge ears,  and H20 can't hear highs anymore, a true pair made in heaven!!!LOL!!




Not sure if i understood what you said but sounds funny 

as concerns trebles i believe many people hear it differently, for me highs must have smoothness and naturalness in extension, but many audiophiles like so called silver shimmering highs that in real music world would be considered artificially imposed. go figure


----------



## soundbear

gintaras said:


> Not sure if i understood what you said but sounds funny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Sorry, inside joke!!   Lee has always said he has "big ears" and H20 I believe said he damaged his ears from concerts or something.   Either way, I was just kidding, for I have learned so much from both of them, and you and Goodvibes, Flysweep and others.   I am very grateful for your friendship and knowledge.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 P.S.    I am getting for the first time ever some aftermarket cables.   They are made by Nocturnal Audio.   I already have the Hydra 4, and will soon be getting his Hydra 8 and Hydra interconnect.   The Hydra 4 is a definate improvement over the stock AS2 cable, LOL, I believe any aftermarket cable would be better than that!   I plan on doing my first ever review on them on the Nocturnal Cable page.


----------



## soundbear

r scott ireland said:


> The DX50 does very well with the T1 also. This is my portable rig for the 1plus2.  I stayed with the 1.1.6 firmware version on the DX50, but ONLY for the 1plus2. I use the latest 1.2.8 firmware with headphones (on a second DX50). I just think the 1plus2 sounds beautifully balanced across all frequencies with plenty of air using the 1.1.6 firmware - something that gets lost with the more contrasty later firmware versions.


 
 I'm wondering if the T1 can elevate the SQ of the DX50 to the SQ of the DX100?   If so, then from my amateur logic, couldn't one save $$ and buy cheaper players and just pair with the T1?


----------



## R Scott Ireland

soundbear said:


> I'm wondering if the T1 can elevate the SQ of the DX50 to the SQ of the DX100?   If so, then from my amateur logic, couldn't one save $$ and buy cheaper players and just pair with the T1?




To my ears the DX100 is still superior, but the DX50 delivers 80-90% in comparison. For portable use, even with a separate amp, it makes a great combo.


----------



## soundbear

r scott ireland said:


> To my ears the DX100 is still superior, but the DX50 delivers 80-90% in comparison. For portable use, even with a separate amp, it makes a great combo.


 
 Thanks for responding!   I would think that says quite a bit for the T1 and may give more people options in terms of SQ and saving $$ on "boutique" players!LOL!
  
 For example, an owner with the X3 and the T1 might not get the X5 if SQ were the main priority and they sound similar IE "warm" vs "bright."   I used to have the Studio V, and when it died I got the 3rd Anniv, both paired with the T1.   Yet I did hear a warmer sound from the 3rd anniv. and like the 3rd Anniv SQ better than the V even paired with the T1.


----------



## Gintaras

r scott ireland said:


> To my ears the DX100 is still superior, but the DX50 delivers 80-90% in comparison. For portable use, even with a separate amp, it makes a great combo.




lol, that sounds bad for DX100


----------



## soundbear

bump


----------



## Loquah

I've finished testing the battery from H20's unit in my T1 and it definitely impacts the sound as discussed. If any T1 owners have the white, Tralucent branded battery in their unit, I can highly recommend getting a new battery. The one in mine (provided from Tralucent) is a 650mAh Li-Polymer battery.


----------



## Gintaras

Bump 

I do not know what with battery in older units but i love my T1 to death, cute little inexpensive and terribly well sounding small box seduces me like no other.


----------



## soundbear

gintaras said:


> Bump
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Where is Lee?   On Surfing Safari with H20???  
  
 Anyway, the first main point that Gavin made to me when I got my new T1 to replace my old one with the "old" battery, was that the unit sounded from Hour One as good as my old unit with 250 hrs burnin, and he was right!!   So it could very well be that your old unit has the burnin to make it sound like the "new" battery unit.   (The second main point Gavin made was always charge the new battery unit from my PC and not a wall charger.)


----------



## Gintaras

Soundbear, i had not issues because i got T1 only half year ago and it was new T1. As concerns charging i was lucky not to see much difference between using wall charger or PC, i use iPad charger for this case and works well, but i will try stick to PC though i am too lazy to wait and not always have PC with me 

Surfing safari ... Hahahaha, apparently teaching whales to sing


----------



## Loquah

I was just looking around for batteries after some discussions about the battery affecting the sound and found that 520mAh is about the nearest I can find to 650mAh as per the one supplied direct from Tralucent. Has anyone found a readily available battery which meets the needs of the T1 for optimal sound quality?


----------



## H20Fidelity

loquah said:


> I was just looking around for batteries after some discussions about the battery affecting the sound and found that 520mAh is about the nearest I can find to 650mAh as per the one supplied direct from Tralucent. Has anyone found a readily available battery which meets the needs of the T1 for optimal sound quality?


 

 I have found some 650mAh 9V, though they must be bought in sets of x2, they're about $26 AUD. There not many options on eBay Australia (and nothing I can find in our country) they must be shipped over (if that is possible with battery regulations) 

 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/2-pcs-9V-9-voltage-650mAh-lithium-li-ion-rechargeable-battery-batteries-for-mike-/390658565224?pt=AU_Electronics_Batteries_Chargers&hash=item5af510a468&_uhb=1

 I have bought a cheaper rechargeable just to test for now before I go ahead and fork over $20-$25 dollars.


----------



## Loquah

h20fidelity said:


> I have found some 650mAh 9V, though they must be bought in sets of x2, they're about $26 AUD. There not many options on eBay Australia (and nothing I can find in our country) they must be shipped over (if that is possible with battery regulations)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/2-pcs-9V-9-voltage-650mAh-lithium-li-ion-rechargeable-battery-batteries-for-mike-/390658565224?pt=AU_Electronics_Batteries_Chargers&hash=item5af510a468&_uhb=1
> 
> I have bought a cheaper rechargeable just to test for now before I go ahead and fork over $20-$25 dollars.


 
  
 Cool. Let us know how it goes...


----------



## soundbear

Can't Gavin send a battery over?   Are their really "battery" regulations???


----------



## Loquah

soundbear said:


> Can't Gavin send a battery over?   Are their really "battery" regulations???


 
  
 I think batteries can be shipped so long as they're not in a device, but I could be wrong.


----------



## soundbear

loquah said:


> I think batteries can be shipped so long as they're not in a device, but I could be wrong.


 
 So by that logic, if Gavin ships you a new T1, he has to remove the battery and ship it separately????   Hey, I took my meds today, its game on!!LOL!!  
  
 Listen, I think you and H20 have been Down Under too long, why don't you come Up Over here, you can stay at my place, drink some Richmond,Va home brewed beer
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, I'll even get a roo and a Mazda RX8 GT for you and a Porche 911 for H20 and you guys will feel right at home!!   (By the way, have you heard of swimsmooth.com, they are based out of Australia. )


----------



## Loquah

soundbear said:


> So by that logic, if Gavin ships you a new T1, he has to remove the battery and ship it separately????   Hey, I took my meds today, its game on!!LOL!!
> 
> Listen, I think you and H20 have been Down Under too long, why don't you come Up Over here, you can stay at my place, drink some Richmond,Va home brewed beer
> 
> ...


 
  
 LOL
  
 According to Australian postal regs, we can't send anything via air mail if it has a battery installed. They don't seem to actually check because I was able to send my AK100 to Vinnie in the US for the RWA mod, but if they ask you what's in the parcel and you tell them, they won't accept it for air mail - only sea mail. I don't know it the same applies for postage into Australia or if it's just about shipping from Aus to the USA. According to the Post Office it's fine to send a device with it's battery, but the battery has to be separate (i.e. not inside the device, but in the same package is fine).
  
 Thanks for the invite. Maybe I'll take you up on that if I get anywhere near Virginia ever. Never heard of Swim Smooth, but I like their website swimming dude animation!


----------



## soundbear

Well, if that's the regs case, then you guys can just move here and live with me!   Just think, the best sound ever under one roof!   You probably know Flysweep already has stock in the Bottlehead Crack!!


----------



## H20Fidelity

The battery arrived today, was easy to install and running the last hour or two. I really can't be sure I'm not detecting any significant differences though something has changed, It does sound cleaner than I remember in the mid range, less congested, the stage seems to be wider than I remember, also the volume pots a touch more sensitive, I don't need to turn it quite as far to get detail to push out. Without an actual switch that would allow me to instantly switch between the two battery's it's rather hard to A/B. Takes to long to switch the battery's over and keep a fresh audio memory. I'm going to leave this battery in and continue using it for now.

 Thanks again to Loquah for testing the units.


----------



## Loquah

h20fidelity said:


> The battery arrived today, was easy to install and running the last hour or two. I really can't be sure I'm not detecting any significant differences though something has changed, It does sound cleaner than I remember in the mid range, less congested, the stage seems to be wider than I remember, also the volume pots a touch more sensitive, I don't need to turn it quite as far to get detail to push out. Without an actual switch that would allow me to instantly switch between the two battery's it's rather hard to A/B. Takes to long to switch the battery's over and keep a fresh audio memory. I'm going to leave this battery in and continue using it for now.
> 
> Thanks again to Loquah for testing the units.


 
  
 Sounds like you're finding the same ambiguity that I did. What battery is it?
  
 From my experience between yours and mine I'd say the best test is to spend some time listening with one battery and then the other and see which one you're drawn to return to more. If it's neither, something is still not quite right. You should find yourself wanting the new battery in there if it's the right battery.
  
 Another test is just doing some relaxed listening and waiting for the T1 to bring a smile to your face when you're not even really paying attention. I found the original battery in yours couldn't do that, but mine with the updated battery does it often.
  
 Good luck and keep us informed!


----------



## H20Fidelity

loquah said:


> Sounds like you're finding the same ambiguity that I did. What battery is it?
> 
> From my experience between yours and mine I'd say the best test is to spend some time listening with one battery and then the other and see which one you're drawn to return to more. If it's neither, something is still not quite right. You should find yourself wanting the new battery in there if it's the right battery.
> 
> ...


 


 After further listening I definitely think it sounds better, the stage is wider and it just sounds cleaner, fresher all round.

 However the cheap battery I bought from eBay which is only 300mAh went flat rather quickly, when I try to charge it the red light on the back of T1 starts to pulsate rather aggressively instead of staying solid red (I had asked if this battery was suitable). Because of this (and I think it sounds better) I've stopped the charging process straight away and purchased the 600mAh battery I had in my eBay watch list.

 The battery I purchased  (the cheap one) is nickel metal hydrate and I think that might be causing the crazy charge light. The new battery I have just ordered is lithium (same as the original) I just didn't want to risk destroying the charging circuit in T1 and took it off charge rather quickly.

 So, now the amp sits there again until the 2nd new battery arrives.


----------



## HONEYBOY

h20fidelity said:


> After further listening I definitely think it sounds better, the stage is wider and it just sounds cleaner, fresher all round.
> 
> However the cheap battery I bought from eBay which is only 300mAh went flat rather quickly, when I try to charge it the red light on the back of T1 starts to pulsate rather aggressively instead of staying solid red (I had asked if this battery was suitable). Because of this (and I think it sounds better) I've stopped the charging process straight away and purchased the 600mAh battery I had in my eBay watch list.
> 
> ...


 
 That's interesting! I was wondering what your reaction to using a new battery in the T1 would be like. My hunch all along was that it's just a case that you'd rather a different sound signature than the one that emanates through the T1, and I thought that  that predisposition would outweigh any subtle improvements a new battery would bring. I say this because you alluded to what I thought were legitimate critiques (seemingly lacking detail, and closed in soundstage) as your reasons for thinking your T1 was defective, with the battery in suspect. I think it's interesting because you thought you had a dissenting view of the T1, whilst I can cite two of what I feel are premier reviews of the T1 that may be inclined to agree with you.
  
 Here's an excerpt to Clieos' review:
 "As far as RMAA goes, T1 pretty much passes with flying color. The FR curve is dead flat from 20Hz to 20kHz. Noise is almost as low as O2 (or at least the limitation on what I can measure with my setup), and isn’t an issue of course. The only area that T1 doesn’t measure as well is stereo crosstalk. With O2 at -61.6dB on 16ohm load, T1 only measures -52.5dB. Still, it is a good enough number. Output impedance is measured and calculated at around 0.55ohm using a 47ohm load and a 1kHz tone. Power over the same load is slightly higher than O2 and almost matching that of Leckerton Audio UHA-4, which means it should have plenty of juice to spare. For the 20 or so portable amps I measured in the past, the best of them has very little to no power drop when I tested them from a 47ohm to a 23.5ohm load. T1 on the other hand not only has no power drop, it actually outputs 3% more power with the lower impedance load. That’s really something I never see on another amps and an indicator that T1 might works very well with low impedance IEM, especially since its has a low output impedance already."
  
 The second germane extract is from Shigzeo's review:
 "*Sound – Stereo Image*
 Unlike the Rx, the T1 has a somewhat compressed stereo image. Typically, solid state amps push anywhere from 70-90dB unloaded. The T1 pushes 63dB from an iPod nano 6G. It’s not a good score, but it’s not a doomer either. Amps with very wide stereo images tend to sound crisp, clear, and oftentimes, scratchy. It is one of the pains we’ve had to come to live with when dealing with digital audio. In the case of the T1, sound is a bit more ‘analogue’ in that you get neither too great nor too little separation between channels. Intimacy is another term for it. Of course, greater stereo intimacy can also mean smaller soundstage."
  
 Shigzeo later surmised that this subpar stereo image might in fact be a design choice. The above two findings square with my own listening impressions of the T1. You won't get that razor sharp, and strident detail retrieval. It's very smooth, yet very detailed. I hear the music first, and then if I want to, I can zone in on the details in the music. That is, the details don't stand out in contrast to the music, but rather complements it. I find that it minimizes the 'digitalness' of the sound from my iPhone 4, and so gives the sound a natural presentation that is quite layered. I also like it's portrayal of vocals, and find them to be refined, and focused, with good weight. I also like how the T1 is able to sustain the weight of piano notes...
  
 ​I personally don't find the T1 as 'uncoloured' as a few folks in the thread do. To me it's slightly warm, but maintains a good representation of the source. Arguably it's fairly neutral. I've had quite a number of portable amps and have returned/sold all of them because I thought they offered terrible value for the subtle improvements they brought. To be quite frank, the improvements the T1 brings relative to listening unamped are still subtle. Perhaps, I have grown to now recognise and relish these subtleties, or maybe I have learned to curb my expectation bias, because I've been very pleased with the T1.


----------



## H20Fidelity

honeyboy said:


> That's interesting! I was wondering what your reaction to using a new battery in the T1 would be like. My hunch all along was that it's just a case that you'd rather a different sound signature than the one that emanates through the T1, and I thought that  that predisposition would outweigh any subtle improvements a new battery would bring. I say this because you alluded to what I thought were legitimate critiques (seemingly lacking detail, and closed in soundstage) as your reasons for thinking your T1 was defective, with the battery in suspect. I think it's interesting because you thought you had a dissenting view of the T1, whilst I can cite two of what I feel are premier reviews of the T1 that may be inclined to agree with you.
> 
> Here's an excerpt to Clieos' review:
> "As far as RMAA goes, T1 pretty much passes with flying color. The FR curve is dead flat from 20Hz to 20kHz. Noise is almost as low as O2 (or at least the limitation on what I can measure with my setup), and isn’t an issue of course. The only area that T1 doesn’t measure as well is stereo crosstalk. With O2 at -61.6dB on 16ohm load, T1 only measures -52.5dB. Still, it is a good enough number. Output impedance is measured and calculated at around 0.55ohm using a 47ohm load and a 1kHz tone. Power over the same load is slightly higher than O2 and almost matching that of Leckerton Audio UHA-4, which means it should have plenty of juice to spare. For the 20 or so portable amps I measured in the past, the best of them has very little to no power drop when I tested them from a 47ohm to a 23.5ohm load. T1 on the other hand not only has no power drop, it actually outputs 3% more power with the lower impedance load. That’s really something I never see on another amps and an indicator that T1 might works very well with low impedance IEM, especially since its has a low output impedance already."
> ...


 

 Good post.

 I placed the old battery back in last night (as the new one was giving mentioned problems) sure enough it went back to sounding rather average again.  I lost power from the volume pot that was just hours before more sensitive. and the stage compressed, I lost that strong channel separation I'd been hearing.

 We need to keep in perspective to anyone who wasn't asking on the forums or sent the amp to be tested with another you would probably still pass it "just the way it is". I also like what you mentioned about the weight in paino notes because that was rather obvious to me yesterday (new battery). I'm a little disappointed I cannot continue to use T1 it's in  sound state with the new battery as I was quite enjoying it for sometime and preferred the sound with my ER4S over my JDS C421.


----------



## Loquah

h20fidelity said:


> Good post.
> 
> I placed the old battery back in last night (as the new one was giving mentioned problems) sure enough it went back to sounding rather average again.  I lost power from the volume pot that was just hours before more sensitive. and the stage compressed, I lost that strong channel separation I'd been hearing.
> 
> We need to keep in perspective to anyone who wasn't asking on the forums or sent the amp to be tested with another you would probably still pass it "just the way it is". I also like what you mentioned about the weight in paino notes because that was rather obvious to me yesterday (new battery). I'm a little disappointed I cannot continue to use T1 it's in  sound state with the new battery as I was quite enjoying it for sometime and preferred the sound with my ER4S over my JDS C421.


 
  
 I know it's not ideal, but can you charge externally in the meantime?


----------



## H20Fidelity

loquah said:


> I know it's not ideal, but can you charge externally in the meantime?


 

 It was one of my first thoughts,  although I don't have a charger for the 9V battery.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was going to leave two screws in the top plate only..  I have chargers for AA battery's no 9V connection though. 

 Doh.


----------



## soundbear

Regarding Shigzeo's review, I am thinking that the T1 was designed to compliment the 1P2 and to bring warmth to take the edge of the analytical "brightness" or "clarity" or "sharpness"(if you will)?   Yet with my warm, thick AS2, it definately tightens and deepens the bass and somehow makes the mids and highs clearer and sharper.   (Sorry, I admit my descriptions are monkee vs audiophile speak, I need to study the excellent glossary of terms on the site.)


----------



## H20Fidelity

soundbear said:


> Regarding Shigzeo's review, I am thinking that the T1 was designed to compliment the 1P2 and to bring warmth to take the edge of the analytical "brightness" or "clarity" or "sharpness"(if you will)?   Yet with my warm, thick AS2, it definately tightens and deepens the bass and somehow makes the mids and highs clearer and sharper.   (Sorry, I admit my descriptions are monkee vs audiophile speak, I need to study the excellent glossary of terms on the site.)




I think that's a pretty good theory indeed. Having heard them both I can see the tonalitys blending well.


----------



## lin0003

I really need to get my hands on some ASG-2s to see what everyone is talking about.


----------



## soundbear

H20, your Porsche is ready for you!!


----------



## lee730

soundbear said:


> H20, your Porsche is ready for you!!


 
  
 You mean his Jalopy .


----------



## H20Fidelity

Ok, the new battery arrived and the amp is performing very well, much better. Sounds fantastic, the volume pot is more responsive, there's more power and clarity is pushing through with ease and the soundstage is very wide. Sounds like a reborn amp. Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## Loquah

Awesome. So glad to hear!!


----------



## Gintaras

T1 is a magic simple inexpensive terrific sounding amp which saved me from spending more pennies on ALO, RSA or Vorzuge amps, glad i found out about T1 before pulling a trigger.

Btw, H20, i sold my DX50, good DAP no problems but amp section of DX50 sucks big way 

And another good news, i decided to keep my V1 which pairs amazingly well with S9.

now i am on the fence waiting for Calyx M and if M will be good to me then my portable gear journey almost ends, will add uBer cable later and done.


----------



## Gintaras

The secret of T1 sound as i hear it:
T1 is true to source, it will keep signal clean and powerful enough for IEMs, some very small coloration might be more because of IEM rather than because of T1.
I call my T1 a cleaner and organiser, when i use it on RWAK100 i find no change in sound sig but what i hear is better separation and articulation, especially lower mids get very clean space. Perhaps not ideally uncolored but T1 is much truer to source than many other amps i heard.

And the best part of the news is T1 price which is well under 300$ and makes it a good bargain compared to more expensive ALO or RSA amps.


----------



## francannn

Hey! Is the t1 capable of driving full sized cans like the lcd-2?


----------



## H20Fidelity

gintaras said:


> T1 is a magic simple inexpensive terrific sounding amp which saved me from spending more pennies on ALO, RSA or Vorzuge amps, glad i found out about T1 before pulling a trigger.
> 
> Btw, H20, i sold my DX50, good DAP no problems but amp section of DX50 sucks big way
> 
> ...


 

 You sold your DX50? I just bought another one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a long complicated story but I have one again for long term stabilization testing!

 The T1 is now performing well, I think most obvious changes is soundstage width, no longer closed in how I heard it previously.

  Rather wide now and airy. I use it with C3 for the time being as DX50 is running a pair of Shure  SHR940. (I'd like to think I'm done for a while /purchases)






 Quote:


francannn said:


> Hey! Is the t1 capable of driving full sized cans like the lcd-2?


 


 I really don't know sorry, but I hope someone can help you!


----------



## Gintaras

h20fidelity said:


> You sold your DX50? I just bought another one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 mate, you bought SHR940 ??? how are they sounding, please in PM me


----------



## soundbear

lee730 said:


> You mean his Jalopy .


 
 Does the horn work?


----------



## tin427

h20fidelity said:


> Ok, the new battery arrived and the amp is performing very well, much better. Sounds fantastic, the volume pot is more responsive, there's more power and clarity is pushing through with ease and the soundstage is very wide. Sounds like a reborn amp. Thanks for everyone's help.


 
 May I know what battery you have purchased?
 Wanna try swapping batteries around.


----------



## H20Fidelity

tin427 said:


> May I know what battery you have purchased?
> Wanna try swapping batteries around.


 

 Sure,

 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/111162158118?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

 Or you could try this one.

 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/201043255435?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

 Keep in mind though if your battery is holding charge and functionally correctly there will probably be no benefit. 
 It was just the case of a bad battery on the T1 unit here with me.


----------



## H20Fidelity

So this happened....


----------



## HONEYBOY

You've got my attention....having a DAC/AMP combo does whole some appeal to me.


----------



## Gintaras

h20fidelity said:


> So this happened....




You bought T1 Dac/Amp ??? :0

Congrats


----------



## Loquah

Nice!


----------



## rudi0504

h20fidelity said:


> So this happened....




Congrats for your new Tralucent Dac / Amp One 
Than you need the other twin Tralucent Reference One


----------



## Gintaras

Rudi, you know i am green of envy, gosh i want it toooooo damn why some guys have all the luck? 


H20, you owe us a review and impressions 

btw, today sold my c3+bh+h200 combo, so freed a bit from old stuff and look forward to Calyx M and then may be to ref1


----------



## DMax99

h20fidelity said:


> So this happened....
> 
> Wow.. Where did you buy this one?


----------



## rudi0504

gintaras said:


> Rudi, you know i am green of envy, gosh i want it toooooo damn why some guys have all the luck?
> 
> 
> H20, you owe us a review and impressions
> ...




You are very young , still has big chance to own more than me 
As I was in your age I owned only mono cassette recorder from Philips


----------



## DMax99

Deleted*


----------



## Loquah

I may have chosen the wrong time to sell my T1 amp!


----------



## H20Fidelity

I'm currently auditioning the unit. 

 The DacAmp One only arrived yesterday and I tell you guys it sounds  _excellent_ as both a dac and amp.

 The resolution, refinement and detail this unit puts out is far the best I've heard far as portable amps go. Technical abilities:  DacAmp One is a very strong amp technically, you wouldn't need anymore and It's really more about that high end timbre and atmosphere Tralucents products push out.

 I've been running it as an amp from DX50 line out and there's absolutely no veil what so ever as I've found in cheaper amps, just crystal clear reproduction, it makes the DX50 sound like something worth a lot more. . The resolution and posture samples hold in the mid range up to the highs is truly first-class as you would expect from Tralucent.

 Even running a pair of  old Sony MDR-V6 last night just for fun, was super impressive what this dac/amp did to them. 

 Two gain modes, optical in, USB in / charging , 30 hour run times, and uses the ess 9023 DAC, up to 24/96 (16bit of course too)
  
 I'm rather honoured to hear such a product, must resist buying one..........


----------



## Loquah

h20fidelity said:


> I'm currently auditioning the unit.
> 
> The DacAmp One only arrived yesterday and I tell you guys it sounds  _excellent_ as both a dac and amp.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Wow. Sounds great!!


----------



## Wyd4

If it works happily with a CCK on an iOS device, I may have to indulge.
 I loved my old t1.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Some size comparisons with Tralucent T1.






  
  
  
 Rigged with DX50.


----------



## ariesq

h20fidelity said:


> I'm currently auditioning the unit.
> 
> The DacAmp One only arrived yesterday and I tell you guys it sounds  _excellent_ as both a dac and amp.
> 
> ...


 
 Do you have an iPhone? Would you be able to test if it can bypass the iPhone's DAC via CCK adapter? 
  
 Thanks!
  
 Edit - Gavin just confirmed it is Apple compatible via CCK Adapter. =D


----------



## Gintaras

H20, please stop torture, my wallet is bleeding.

Seriously mate, just buy it, do not waste time on this or that, if there is excellent product why spend money and time on going back and forth???

Gavin, do you plan European tour??? I am ON if yes 
Frankly speaking i stopped bothering about amp and IEM upgrades. As long as there is Tralucent i need not worry, just hop on and ride musical waves 

So am looking forward to hearing DacAmp and perhaps ref1 in future.


----------



## H20Fidelity

> Seriously mate, just buy it, do not waste time on this or that, if there is excellent product why spend money and time on going enjoying back and forth???


 

 It seems you made a mistake so I fixed that for you friend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 


 Quote: 





gintaras said:


> Gavin, do you plan European tour??? I am ON if yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I've been using the unit with Shure SHR940, RDB Mini, Original 1Plus2, ER4S the last few days - you guys are in for treat!

 At first I wasn't sure if the soundstage was wide as T1 though taking a second listen (and many more) with a different headphone/IEM the soundstage is wider / more spacious than T1 with more air, when I switch back to T1 it sounds a little compressed compared, even with the ER4S that's known for having squishy staging they open their, legs? and breath. it's really almost like sitting in a recording studio or with live albums like Diana Krall you drift away and imagine you're practically there, even down to the audience detail when they're clapping.

 To my ears it's not _quite_ as aggressive as T1, a little smoother overall around the mid-range for me personally but with extra refinement and resolution so it just screams on home, DA1 is simply very well refined and takes that Tralucent timbre to a new level. Also, the volume is easier to adjust, you'll be required to turn the volume pot a little more for your desired listening level giving wider selection, not quite as edgy as T1. (low gain)

 I don't need to ever switch high gain on, plenty of power here.

 T1's still a mighty fine amp, I use it fulltime but DacAmp One is the upgrade people will be looking for.


----------



## Lieon

Hey guys, I'm trying to order a T1 directly from the Tralucent website but it says they are currently out of stock. Dropped them an email yesterday but still haven't got a reply yet. Are they known to be responsive or am I expected to wait a couple days? Many thanks!


----------



## Loquah

lieon said:


> Hey guys, I'm trying to order a T1 directly from the Tralucent website but it says they are currently out of stock. Dropped them an email yesterday but still haven't got a reply yet. Are they known to be responsive or am I expected to wait a couple days? Many thanks!


 
  
 I think they're normally responsive, but you could try PMing spkrs01 here on Head-Fi as he is the man behind Tralucent


----------



## H20Fidelity

Been several months since this thread saw any attention.
  
 For those in the USA, (or some other countries) this eBay seller is moving Tralucent T1 for $158 USD.
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Tralucent-Audio-T1-Portable-Amplifier-/221831607178?
  
 It was a good amp at $250 USD originally, even better now at this reduced price.


----------

